# Easter Bunnies 2007 ~ Part 11



## Martha Moo

new home bunnies

Happy Chatting  

Em


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Em and all the bunnies in our new home 

Oooooh me first! 

Can you believe we are on part 11 ! 

*Liz*....  U are NOT a bad mummy  You are a wonderful mummy, and little Sam is lucky to have you  
Sorry you are having a tough time of it at the mo' hun  x x x

Luv Angie x x


----------



## gbnut

Liz      keep smiling it will work out and you certainly are NOT A BAD MUM as i say hope you find a solutions soon

Big hi to everyone i will write soon when have more time 

Susan x


----------



## Jambo

Hi girls

just saying hi so I can keep up with everyone  

Liz, try not to be too hard on yourself and I  hope the job works out  

Jayne


----------



## poppy05

Hello lovelies

Just a quick hello so i dont lose you all  
Will do a proper post in the week.

Liz       you are an amazing mummy dont ever think otherwise

Hope everyone is ok, speak soon
Love Danni x x


----------



## lizt

Thanks bunnnies

Off to do a trial day at nursery but so far have had zero luck finding childcare so I may have to turn down this job because of that. Am beginning to think I may come back to Uk for good if things don't work out.

Liz x


----------



## M&amp;M

Hiya All,

Just popping in to say I'm back from Ireand. It was pretty wet but we had a good time and my cousins wedding was fantastic. A huge affair for 250 guests with Irish dancers as well! 

Anyway just wanted to say hi  and post so I don't loose you all. No time for personals as it's our 8th Wedding Anniversary today so we're off out for a meal shortly. Will try to come back and catch up with you all properly later in the week.

Hope you are all well.

Liz - You are a fantastic Mum so please don't say any differently. I hope you manage to resolve everything. Good luck.  

M xx


----------



## poppy05

Hope you both have a lovely evening
Lots of love from Danni x x


----------



## M&amp;M

Hello Bunnies,

Gosh, it's quiet in here!  You must all be very busy, as I have been recently. 

Danni - Thanks for the anniversary wishes. We had a good evening. Hoping everthing is god with you and that you are still enjoying clubbing.  

Angie - How's things with you? Hope you enjoyed your time off work. Did you get up to anything good? 

Liz - How are you? Hope your trial day at the nursery went well. Have you managed to find any child care for Sam. I hope you've had some luck, you deserve it.  

Jayne - How's life? Did you enjoy your holiday?

Susan - How are you? Hope all is good.

Hello to everyone else, I hope you're well.

DH and I had a lovely anniversary meal last week. I can't believe we've made it to 8 years. Where did that go?!  Have updated most of you with my tx news and thanks for your continued support. apologies to those I haven't got round to PMing yet but I will do soon. If anyone else wants to know who doesn't yet then feel free to PM me and I fill in the details. Still trying to loose weight but a week in Ireland eating lovely food hasn't really helped!!  

M xx


----------



## poppy05

Hi bunnies  

Michaela, glad you and Rich had a lovely meal its our anniversary on the 22nd, 8 years also  

Liz, how did you get on with the job sweetie?

Angie, hows the diet going babe? you still cake making?

jayne, tracey, susan, you girls ok?


Just a quick post tonight, am knackered, tell you why in a min,
But i hope you are all well, and having fun    

Well ive decided its time to lose some weight, i cant let myself get any bigger,its ridiculous
and if we are to do another cycle of tx next year then i really do need to lower the old BMI, sooooooooo
guess what i have done twice this week
ive been RUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!      
im half dead and i hate it soooo much, but, my bestmate has been doing it and he has lost a stone in 7 weeks with no dieting
its a special programme for non runners who want to lose weight.
week 1, you do, 1 min of running, 90 seconds of walking, repeat 8 times, and do it 3 times a week.
i shall be doing week one for a while though as ive not exercised in years, and no way will i be running for a constant 15 mins in 5 weeks time!
But at least im doing something, god knows how long it will last, but im gonna try my best, and im gonna diet too, but not gonna start that until next week.
I have Sarah30 coming to stay for the weekend, so no point in dieting as we will be drinking and eating loads!!    
I will be a size 12 again, i will, i will, i will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Lots of love to you all
take care
love Danni x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi guys,

No time for a big post as I should be in bed! 

Just want to say...

*Danni*...That's so wierd!!!  I've just started the same thing!!! I'm doing 1 min jog, 2 min walk repeated about 10 times so far. DH has been out with me 3 times so far with the stop watch. He can run for miles, as opposed to my '1 minute, then collapsing'!!! lol  
Anyway, lots of luck to you, we'll have to compare notes. 
I'm going to start doing it on the treadmill from tomorrow too, as it's harder now I'm back at work and on a run of late shifts 

Hi to all the other bunnies, hope to catch up with you all soon 

Luv Angie x x


----------



## gbnut

Hi all

Angie and Danni best of luck with the running.  that is one thing i cant do is run lots but i enjoy the walking.  You should also try squash as that uses lots of energy but is also fun. James and I had never done it before so were total beginners but i is not too hard to pick up.  We do it for the fitness and fun element rather than aything else.

Michaela hope you also do well with your diet, glad you had a good time at your anniversary. thanks for the update.

Liz how are you feeling did you get child care for sam sorted

Big hi to everyone else, not much to report from me had a great time at V and going camping next weekend and then away to Egypt.  Diet going soso more platau really but glad i am not putting on weight . Dont thinink the hrt pills help!!!!!!! I must mention for the bigger busted girls on here if you get measured at marks and spensers then also get measured else were as i have gone from a 38G 36G measured at mand s to a 32HH/32J depending on differerent bras and i tell you it feels much better. I got measured in rigby and peller ( which are really expensive) but you dont hae to buy a bra and john lewis and they both had me at the same compared to mand s.  seemingly debenhams do good measuring as well.

Hope you all have a good weekend

Susan x


----------



## poppy05

Morning

Angie, how funny is that   shall we run the marathon together next year??    

Susan, a G cup bra?   wowser    
I saw your V pics on **, and felt very jealous, i really wanted to go, glad you had a great time


----------



## lizt

Hi Bunnies

Have a few minutes while Sam chases blueberries round his breakfast tray so thought I,d do a little post. The weather is really warm here still but I have to admit I am looking forward to some slightly cooler weather and the Fall, my favourite time of year. Also debating what Sam shall be for halloween, I think probably a pumpkin, he does have a rather lovely pot belly!

As for work, I have taken the job at the nursery, it starts September 23rd and as I said before my friend will look after Sam, the head of the nursery has said there may be a spot for Sam in the baby room around December and so I just had to take the chance of this coming off, I,ve thought alot about things and if it doesn't work I will seriously look into coming back to the UK.

OMG guys, took my eyes off Sam to do this and forgot I had left his bowl of cereal on the tray....you should see him!!!!    porridge everywhere, but he does have the spoon in his hand! Oh well, he may as well enjoy!

Danni- well done on the running, it's something I would love to be able to do and enjoy...but frankly I don't and I can't!!!

Angie- you are doing so well on the weight loss, good luck with the running too.

Susan- have a fab time in Eygpt, it's somewhere I,ve always wanted to go to, what are you going to see while there?

Well guys, time to go and strip off my child, he's looking at me like 'what mum? whats up?'

cheerio

Liz and a very mucky Sam


----------



## poppy05

at Sam, im sat here really laughing
i bet he is in a right old mess?
Oh and Liz, i don't enjoy the running 1 bit, i hate every single second of it, i swear and moan all the way
But i am trying to think thin!!


----------



## lizt

Hi bunnies

Danni and Angie- hows the running going?

Not really got much to say but thought I would post as no one has in ages!!! Sam is busy squishing raspberries between his fingers, none so far have made it to his mouth! This morning we went to Sick Kids to have his head/helmet checked, looks like we have another month of the blummin thing, I shall be most happy when it's all done with. He now has four teeth and is getting pretty mobile shimmying backwards.

I can't believe that I only have two weeks left of Mat leave, where on earth did it go? i know I shall be totally knackered for the first few weeks, I am so out of shape but I am hoping that the work routine will help me lose weight.

The weather is slowly cooling down here and I am more then happy as my totally fav time of year is the fall, I just love it and although I won't be able to go home for xmas this year I am looking forward to my first real one with Sam and I have already bought him his xmas pressie, just the stocking to go, not going overboard as frankly he has loads of stuff already and I am not buying just for the sake of it.

My friend who is doing tx and had two follies with chlomid is feeling really neausous (SP) it is still really early, she can test Sunday but that is the earliest, we'll see, maybe it's the progesterone, maybe it's not!

right, gotta go, come on bunnies, whats happening out there??

Liz and Sam who has a bad habit of grinding his teeth!!!!UGH!


----------



## Jambo

Hi Liz

great to hear from you.  Have you got childcare sorted for sam until he can get into the baby room?

I'm always in checking up on folk but not much to report really.  I've been rebanded at work.  My appeal was successful and I'm now a band 7 (nurse advanced) and just hoping my arrears of pay might pay off my visa      It's Stuart's dad's 80th at the weekend so there's 14 of us going out for a meal tomorrow night which should be nice.  It's his mum's 80th a couple of weeks later and there's 20 of us going out that night for a meal.  I don't know what's going to suffer more....my waistband or my wallet    

Anyway, hi to the other bunnies.  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## lizt

Hi Jayne

You are always so busy! Have a lovely meal out and I see from your ticker you are off yet again this time to Bruge, I,ve been there for a day and they do lovely choccies there!! Hope you get your back pay sorted and well done on your promotion, band 7 sounds pretty high up the ladder to me.

My friend Karen, the one who may or may not be pregnant, is looking after Sam for October/ November, she's a nanny and her family have very kindly agreed to her looking after him for the short term. The kids she looks after are in full time school and happlly are very excited about him joining them for a few months, Eric, the 9 year old even asked if he could be their little brother for those months, ahhhhh! I have told them that I do want him back at the end of each day! Anyway, that all bodes well for Karen if she does fall pregnant, the kids will be over the moon to have a little addition to the family.

Right, have been very industrious while Sam has been sleeping and cooked up a beef casserole (for him and me) and some apple and blueberry, Sams favorite!

Have a fab weekend, I have a craving for roast lamb and mint sauce so have invited a couple of friends over for Sunday lunch, other then that I have nothing planned and it is meant to be raining for the next three days.

Take care

Liz x


----------



## Veitchy

Afternoon Everyone,

First of all I am so SORRY again for being such a useless Bunny I do keep up to date with what you are all up to but just seems pants at actually posting  

Liz - I am so pleased that you have managed to get child care for Sam sorted out.  I know how hard it all is, I go back to work in Novembr and Matthew will be going into nursery initally for 3 days a week then full time from next year.  His nursery trials start next month and even though I am sure he will be fine I am dreading them.  Like you I can not believe just how quick my maternity has flown by.

Michaela - I am so pleased you had a lovely 8th anniversary meal and Ireland sounds lovely too.  I will PM you later about all your exciting news (which I am loving hearing about).

Jayne - Great news about your rebanding and backpay too great! I hope you had a lovely time at the weekend and the meal was nice.

Susan - You are certainly keeping yourself busy, I hope the camping was good fun and as for your cup size woowzers!!!!!!!!

Angie - I tried running about 2 years ago and after 4 weeks still hated it so I gave up very bad of me I know, but good luck with it I* am sure it will make a hugh difference to your weight loss.

Danni - You running as well all these fitties about, you are all so good. Well good luck with it and I hope you get into the swing of it very soon.

Hi to veryone else, sorry I have not mentioned you all.

As for me well things are going really well, Matthew is fab and already weighs 22lb which is hard work but he is just very long so the sooner he can walk the better as my poor back is starting to struggle   He is just so into everything now, is already fully weaned and now goes through from 19:00 to 06:30 which is brilliant.  I am nearing the end of my maternity which I am dreading but trying to be a bit more positive about it all and so have decided to sort my image out to give me a boost and so far I have had my eyes lazered so no more glasses, lost 30lbs in 11 weeks and have had my hair cut and I feel so much more positive and confident about things.

Anyway sorry have to go as my little boy has just woken up.

Take care all and by the way when is the next meet up?
Tracey and matthew


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Just a quickie

Tracey, OMG you go girl!!! 30lb's well done  
thats amazing hun, good on ya
A couple of my friends have had lazer eye surgery, and its fantastic, you are very brave though
i hate anything to do with eyes.
I cant believe you are going back to work soon, that time has flown by
Matthew is looking totally gorgeous in your pic, bless him.
Think we need to see a pic of the 'new you' how have you had your hair cut?
and more importantly, why didn't you come to me     

Michaela, thanks for your PM, i will reply honest  
love hearing all your news  

Liz, hows you and the scrummy Sam doing?

Angie, hi hunni, are you still running?
I didn't manage to go last week, but went Monday (nearly died) and im going again tonight
i still hate it, but am trying so hard to keep it up.
I lost 2lb last week, which doesn't sound alot, but i had a curry one night, KFC another (hangover food) and had a kebab
after the pub!!!   mind you i did opt for the chicken one, so not as fattening, but considering i ate 3 take aways, im quite happy i still lost something.  

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is well  

Not alot of news this end
I had been called to attend Jury service, but they cancelled me!!!    
apparently there were to many jurors, so i had the choice of being excused, or postponing, so i opted for being excused  
I bet i get called again though  

I haven't been up to much, just the usual, work and pub  
It's our 8th wedding anniversary on Monday, so we are going to London on Sat eve for a meal
not going to book anywhere, but will prob end up in our fav chinese in china town though (sod the diet!!!)
Then im quiet for a couple of weeks, then im off to Brighton for the weekend for a friends 30th, which should be a laugh
and i suppose then i should start thinking about christmas!  

Girls we need to sort out another meet i think?
if anyone is up for it then let me know
and we will sort something out
Oct is a bad month for me, but Nov or Dec?
I dont mind organising this one, shall we see who is up for it and go from there?

Lots of love to everyone
Danni x x  

P.s that wasn't a quickie was it??


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

No time for personals I'm afraid, but just to say...

*Danni*...Hi hun, yeh, I'm up for another meet-up, and very pleased to be handing the organising-baton over to you.  Not that I didn't enjoy organising the last 2, but I just don't think I'd have the time atm.
I have applied for a new job (long story) and am waiting to hear if I've got an interview atm. If I did get it, it would mean 3 weeks training in Abu Dhabi, and an unpredictable roster for a bit, so I'm not sure how available I'd be, but really hope to be able to make the next meet-up 

I'm still trying to keep up with the walk-running, but am not doing as well as when I was off work. I try to meet Jason at the station when I'm on earlies or off, as that's abt 2 miles, and then I come back with him in the car.
I've been a bit 'down in the dumps' lately (no particular reason) and my 'get-up-and-go' has kinda 'got-up-and-gone' somewhere  but I'm trying to kick myself out of it. 

I hope all you bunnies are well, and I hope to catch up with some personals asap 

Love Angie x x

PS...ooooh, just noticed I've been demoted to a Gold Member now. Where did that year go?


----------



## Jambo

Hi guys

sorrry, no real time to reply to your posts but just to say I'll be thinking of you all while I'm on holiday.  Keep well and I'll catch up properly on my return

Jayne

PS Angie, good luck with your job application and hi to Danni, Tracey and Liz


----------



## M&amp;M

Hello Bunnies,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, I don't know where my days are going at the moment!  

Tracey - Massive   on your weight loss and image change. That's absolutely amazing, well done you.  What a great picture of Mathew too.

Angie - Sorry to hear you've been feeling down.   Good on you for keeping going with your running. You have more determination than me!   Good luck with the job application. 

Danni - I'm definitely up for another meet, count me in and thanks for offering to organise it. Happy belated 8th wedding anniversary.   Hope you had a lovely evening and enjoyed your meal.

Jayne - Hope you are having a grate time in Bruge.

Liz - Glad to hear you've managed to sort out child care for Sam. Hope the job is working out for you.  

Had the news today that our tx can definitely go ahead.  Very relieved and happy. Will update you all with the details by pm later in the week but I really need to get off to bed now. I didn't realise how tense I'd got about it all and I'm shattered!

M xx


----------



## gbnut

Michaela  great news cant wait till you start

big hi to everyone good news on diets and Liz hope job is going ok.  tracey when do you go back to work

me on holidays tomorrow and it has taken an age to get here but really looking forward to it although i think it has been most expensive ever due to xl!!!!!

Speak when i get back

Susan x


----------



## lizt

Hi Bunnies

Just a quick one while Sam has his nap, hope you are all well, this thread is getting quieter and quieter, I guess we are all getting on with our lives and no one is txing at the moment. All is well here, enjoying my last few days of mat leave before work starts. I am quite looking forward to the nursery just hope I can focus on it and not worry about Sam all day long, I,m going to miss him so much. Off out to get a GI diet book, somethings gotta give and a friend of mine has to do it so I thought I would join her. I,m meeting her for lunch then taking Sam to a drop in program if he can stay awake. Tomorrow I have to go and get an xray and ultrasound of my heel, I have been having probs for months and finally showed my Dr who thinks I have torn my achilles tendon and it is mending with loads of scar tissue, looks like I will need physio, will leave that for three months and then it will all be covered on my health benefits from the nursery. I have got Sams halloween outfit, he's going to be an elephant! He looks so cute in it, we are going to my old employers for the evening so should be fun.

Anyway, how is everyone, Joanne, whats happening with you? Danni? Angie?Tracey? Jayne?Elaine?Micheala, any more updates? anyone? anywhere? hellloooooooooo??

TTFN

Liz x


----------



## Jambo

Hi Bunnies

Liz, it is a bit quite at the moment on here.  

I know I check pretty much every day to see if anyone else has any news but rarly post myself.  I've just PMed a few people from the Edinburgh thread letting them know I'm not going to be posting there any more.  There are so many new people all going through cycles and I've finished my IVF journey so perhaps it's time to move on.  I'll still read it but I'm hopeing after letting IVF fill my life for 5 years that I can start to find a bit more balance.  That means of course that I'll still catch up with you guys but perhaps I won't be posting too often.  

Busy day ahead for me...Stuart and I are taking out our parents and our sisters and their husbands for lunch to celebrate my Maters so should be a nice day ahead  

take care

Jayne


----------



## lizt

Hi Jayne

I hope you had a lovely meal with all you family, it must be so nice to have finished your masters but if I know you you already have something else in the pipeline! 

I am wondering now that this thread had been moved if that was it's final nail in the coffin, we'll see, I hope not! I totally understand you needing to move on but am glad you will continue to pop in here and keep us up to date with all you travels etc.

My first day back at work tomorrow, I,m half looking forward to it and half dreading not seeing Sam during the day, I am really hoping to negotiate an 8-4 shift so I can at least spend some time with him at the end of the day before bed.

Anyhows, goota dash and do some ironing while Sam is asleep, 

Liz x


----------



## poppy05

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Im still here Liz  
Just not had much going on so haven't bothered posting or you would all be falling asleep reading
my waffle!  

Jayne, i hope you had a lovely meal with your family
as Liz says i bet you have something else lined up now you have finished your masters?
I also completely understand you needing to move on from fertility stuff, but i do hope you will keep in touch  

Liz, good luck for tomorrow hunni, im sure Sam will be fine, but can imagine how much your dreading leaving him
im sure he will get the biggest squeeze ever when you get home tomorrow night  

Michaela, congratulations, im so so so so so so so so so so so SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
happy for you!!!!!           

Angie, you have been quiet my lovely, are you ok?
you have my number if you fancy a natter,  

Susan, hope you have a fabulous holiday  

Tracey, how are you, you gorgeous skinny thang?
i wanna see a pic, come on girly, show off the new you!  

Elaine, i dont know if you still read here babe, but hope you and the twinnies are all fine and dandy,  

big hello to any other bunnies who still pop in  

Well like i said ive not been up to much so not much to say really
im still your resident clubber though!  
and the famous red boots came out to play on friday night! its funny cos whenever i wear them, i always think of you lot    
Im off to Brighton this weekend for my friends 30th birthday, and im so excited, ive not bought an outfit yet, but i think we are going shopping as soon as we get there so i think i shall save my pennies and buy something while im there.
Im doing party bags for everyone too, which should be funny, im finding it quite hard to find things for adults though!  
so far we have, champagne bottle bubbles, party poppers, 1 massive huge party popper, balloons, 2 vodka shots each, silly straws, and masquerade masks!   and the birthday girl, has a pink birthday girl sash to wear, a huge 30 badge, a 30 rosette and some fluffy handcuffs!   so i hope everyone appreciates my efforts, it sounded like a good idea until i went shopping to try and find the stuff!  
Anyway i will speak to you all when i get back if i survive!   

Lots of love to you all
Danni x x


----------



## M&amp;M

Hello All,

I'm still here too, just not posting as often as I used to. 

Liz - I hope your first day at work was a success. I'm sure you were very anxious both because of starting a new job but also, of course, for having to be away from Sam. The first day at anything is always the hardest so I'm hoping you've got over the worst now and will be able to settle in. I hope that this thread moving isn't the end of us all posting and keeping in touch. It's true it's not as active as it was when we were all cycling and most of us are doing lots of other things now but I hope we can all still stay in touch. I intend to try to even if I don't post that frequently.

Danni - Glad to hear those red boots are still going strong!   I remember you posting when you first bought them. It sounds like you are having fun and still enjoying your clubbing, which is great. Sounds like a fab weekend you are arranging for your friends birthday. Party bags as well, that sounds brill. Hope you have a wonderful time. Thanks for the congrats too, I still can't quite believe it's actually happening and it's all getting going next week so I guess I'd better get my head round it pretty quick!  

Jayne - I can understand you backing off a bit from posting. Nice to hear that you still check up on us all though. Hope you had a great meal with your family. You deserve a celebration after all the work you put in for your Masters. So what's the next project for you?   

Tracey - As Danni says, we want to see some pictures of the new you!  Hope you are well.

Angie - How are things with you?

Susan - Hope your holiday is good. Look forward to hearing form you when you return.

Had a great weekend with such glorious weather. DH and I took up archery a while back at a club along the road from us. (DH did it years ago and is actually very good but hadn't done any for about 6 years. I started a few months ago.) On Sun it was a club competion and we won the married couples trophy for the highest combined score!  DH also won trophies for coming 2nd in the mens competition and for scoring closest to his handicap. So a good day really. It's given us both another focus apart from tx, which is great. On that front though can't believe I start DR next week! I have to go up to the clinic next Wed for a planning meeting. (Day after my Bday, will be 37, how did that happen?!!    ) I start popping pills on Fri and DR on Sun. Still doesn't feel real but I guess it will next week. I'm going to try and remain calm about it all, we're still a long way off from the end goal, but it may be a different story in a few weeks time!   

M x


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

OMG I lost you all, in a stage of baby crazyness....my goodness the months have flown by, then when I looked you had gone from the old home to a new place! lol
Anyway I have loadsa news...loads....I quit trying to loose weight too busy to worry about what goes in my mouth lol...
Still madly in love with my new man,...altho not so new now, Scott is behaving alot better, altho...I dont agree with everything but seems we are over the worst and can now speak open and honestly and he respects what I am doing with the babies.
I am now just saving for a car...not long and I will be on the road...So Danni...the mention of a meet, count me frigging in....100% I will be driving soon, I will be there!...with the twins...I so want you to all meet them before they get too old, and have left home.
uhm other news, have decided I am going to donate my eggs, they obviously are ok, so I am going to do a few rounds I think, I feel so blessed that I want to do something for someone else...I must be crazy all them injections again but hey it will be worth it, so I am just looking into that really.
Thats it in a nutshell really, I am really quite content, got a busy few weeks ahead moving in the next few weeks if everything goes to plan.....
Anyway better go just heard the grumbles of a mini munchkin......
Love and best wishes to you allxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Elaine xxxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi guys,

I just wanted to pop in to let you know I've decided that I need to have a bit of a break from FF for a while. I realise I've been AWOL for a bit and didn't want you all to think I've been abducted by aliens or something!  
I just want you all to know that I'm thinking of you and am up to date with all your news, so am sending you all hugs where needed and good luck wishes where needed for various reasons 

I'm fine, I just need a bit of time away from here for a few reasons.  
I feel I'm at a bit of a crossroads with where I see my life going from here. I think I've spent so many years imagining that my life ahead included me becoming a mum, that I hadn't ever made provisions for fate not leading me down that path. I think I'm realising now that I need to make more of myself in other areas just incase that path is actually never meant to be. I have a wonderful husband and I am eternally grateful for that. It is a need totally separate from my life as part of a married couple-unit, it's like I feel I need to reprogramme my vision of my future from all I've imagined before and make steps to feel of 'more value' and important in other areas to 'balance out' the fact that I may never be a mum. One of these steps includes me applying for a new job (that I should be hearing about this week).

I've probably made no sense at all, but I just didn't want you to think I'd just dissapeared.  

We haven't ruled out adoption, but unless we win the lottery, I can't see us ever being in a position to have another ICSI. 
I've just been feeling quite odd and a bit down lately, and feel quite guilty about it as I have so much to be thankful for. I don't even know if it is stems from infertility, but I do know that we only live once and I need to feel more useful and like I'm making something of myself personally as I can't forever live holding out for a dream that may never be and therefore feeling eternally unfulfilled.

Sorry for the 'me' post, but it is important to me that you don't all think I'd just vanished  

I'll be back, but I just think that while I 'sort my head out' I need to take a break from FF, as sometimes chatting on here adds to the confusion.

I hope some of the above made sense x x 

Lots of love to all my bunny-friends and catch you all soon xxx    

Angie x x x


----------



## gbnut

Hi all 
Just back from holidays last night and checking my emails. Danni you confuse me by chaging your name!!!!

Elaine great to here from you and glad you are happy and that is really special donating your eggs that is a lovely thing to do.  Can you give the twins big hugs from there cyber aunts.

Angie wanted to reply to your message and please remember that we are here for you. I can understand that it is hard to come to terms with not not having children. i still dont think i have come to terms with it and a huge part of my life is empty. I find it hard a lot of the time but have to get on with what life throws at me. I am angry a lot of the time and feel lots of emotions. James and i have a very strong relationship and spend a lot of time doing things together which has made us strong. I just take each day as it comes and some days are better than others.  Sorry did not want to make this an unhappy post but what i am trying to say is that I am here if you need to chat and we all are here to support each other and if there is anything i can do to help pleae get in touch.     

Big hi to everyone i will catch up soon. had a great holiday and feel much better from it. Although dont think i will go on holiday with inlaws (or another couple) for two weeks again!!!! Need more space!!!!!

Susan x


----------



## custard

Hi All!

It has been quiet round here, hasn't it?!

I just thought I would do a quick fly-by to say hello and wave at everyone.  I'm on 2WW following IVF no. 3 and have 2 blasts on board.  Praying like mad that this is our time.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## poppy05

hi all

Jen, long time no see hunni, good to hear from you
wishing you all the best for this cycle    

It's been so quiet here lately, i hope you are all ok?
i promise to come and do a proper post here soon

lots of love to everybody
love Danni x x


----------



## custard

Hi Danni!

Thanks for your wishes.  What are you up to?

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## poppy05

hi jen

im not up to much hunni
im not doing anymore tx until next year, and after a well earned holiday!  
i hope to cycle again in the summer time, but in the mean time just hope that a miracle occurs


----------



## custard

A holiday sounds well earned I'd say!   If this cycle doesn't work for us then I would imagine that we will try to save up for a good holiday next year - it has been ages since we really went anywhere.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you in the meantime!       

I need a boot up the  as I'm meant to be writing a garden design and I just can't settle to it.

Love,
jen x


----------



## gbnut

jen that is fantastic news.  Hoping this is the cycle for you.  What else have you been up too

Hi Danni hope you are well

me not much news had a great time in egypt but seems a distant memory now.  i am looking for a new job and we are hopefully going to redecorate our living room.

Big hi to everyone speak soon 

Susan xxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Hello All,

Jen - Really great to hear from you after so long. All the best with your 2ww.     Sounds like this was a good cycle for you so hope it continues and this is your time.  

Hello Danni & Susan, hoping you are both well.

Quick update on me. Had my baseline scan on this trial cycle today and all good so have started Oestrogen tabs today. Have next scan in two weeks on 11th Nov. Hoping all goes to plan now. 

M x


----------



## Jambo

Hi guys

Just goes to show you that life goes on even when folk aren't around here.  

Jen, sending you lots of sticky vibes    

Michaela, that is great news that tihis exciting "double" cycle has begun already

For me, I'm not long back from Bruge and saw my gynae consultant who has agreed to refer me to a surgeon for a hysterectomy (which i am glad about).  we're having no more IVF and so may as well try and do something about the pain.  My appeal was successfull so am now a band 7 nurse at work.  

Better get going to work actually  

Susan, right now, Egypt sounds lovely and warm.  I've always wanted to go there.  What was it like?

Jayne


----------



## custard

Morning all!

So lovely to hear from so many of you.   Thanks for your good wishes.

Jayne - I'm glad to hear that your appeal was successful - that's great news.  For taking such a difficult decision.  I do hope that you get referred to a brilliant surgeon and they sort it all out for you.   

Michaela - Lots of luck for your next scan.          Got all my fingers crossed for you.

Susan - What type of new job are you looking for?  I have just applied for a totally different post - it seems I can't get enough of career changes!!!

Lots of love to everyone! 
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Morning all  

Michaela, im so excited for you hunni, im so rooting for you
and have everything crossed that this is going to be your time      

Susan, hi hun, glad you had a good holiday, ive never been to egypt
but would love to go oneday, i bet it was flipping hot though?

Jayne,     for you hun
im sorry you have got to go through a hysterectomy
but sounds as though it will make you feel alot better, and it must be awful to be in pain all the time  

Jen, more        for you hun
when do you test? (sorry if you have already said)

Angie, hi sweetheart, i dont know if you still read
but i think of you often, and completely understand why you need time away
im always here if you need a chat, lots of love to you and J   

Elaine, sorry ive taken my time to reply to your last post
but i think it's wonderful that you want to donate your eggs  
as you know i did egg share last time, and my recipient got pg, and it feels amazing to know you
have helped someone else, so good on you babes  

Tracey, hi hunni, hope you and Matthew are ok?  

Liz, hey hun, how you doing? hows the new job going?
is sammy ok? hows his head now? i assume he no longer has to wear his helmet?
hope you're both doing ok  

Hi to anyone ive missed  

Well no news from me im afraid
Had a couple of crappy weeks tbh, our baby would have been due last sat
and i found that quite hard to deal with, infact im surprised it got to me as much as it did
i felt i needed to do something to kind of say goodbye
when i mc'd i knew my baby had gone up tp heaven and my nanna was looking after him/her
so we went over to my nanna's grave and i laid some lovely orange roses
and we released a balloon, i felt alot better after that, it made me feel i can move on a little now
i wont ever forget, but hopefully i can try and look to the future now, and what will be will be.

On a happier note
i have started my christmas shopping!!!     
and haven't got alot more to buy, so im well chuffed.

Anyway lovelies, take care
lots of love Danni x x x


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Everyone,

Haven't we all been very quiet I so hope we are not all going to drift apart I do still think of you all so often  

Anyway I am back at work part time now so can't stay on too long but promise I will be back on on in the next few days to post properly.

Jen - I saw your signature   what can I say but my thoughts are with you both at this hard time  

Take care all
Tracey XXX


----------



## poppy05

Hi Tracey lovely to hear from you  
hope little Matthew is doing ok.

Jen, oh sweetie, i didn't realise you had a chem pg, im so so sorry, when i read you had a BFP i was so happy for you
and i cant believe thats happened  
my thoughts are with you both x x


----------



## custard

Thanks.     It has been tough for both of us, but we're keeping busy and looking to the future.  It seems unreal.

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Hiya,

Tracey - Lovely to hear from you. OMG, back at work already!   How's it going? I bet it was hard to go back.

Jen - I'm soooooooo sorry things turned out the way they did.   Life is cruel after everything you went through to get to that stage. Looking to the future is all you can do. Take care of yourself.  

Danni - How are you hun?

I'm almost onto the real cycle now on my tx! Had a scan on Tue which was excellent so have started the yuckie pessaries  to bring on an AF. Still on the Buserelin to keep me down reged and sis and I have baseline scans on 3rd Dec.

M x


----------



## poppy05

hi Michaela, thats great news hunni
you must be so excited? i know i am  
im not to bad thanks hun, ive got some kind of virus thing at mo so not feeling to well
infact i feel like complete and utter s***!! but apart from that everything is good


----------



## Veitchy

Morning Ladies,

Danni - Sorry to hear you are not feeling too well at the moment I hope you are feeling better very soon.  Everything is great with matthew and me although back to work part time this week so not enjoying that but I guess the time always had to come    Are you still trying to sort a meet up or has that idea faded away for the moment?

Michaela - Oh wow I had not realsied you were already at that stange, how very exciting for you, the baseline scan will be here before you know it then the exciting stuff really starts, can't wait to hear all your news on how things are going.

Hello to everyone else not sure how many off us there still are out there now, but hope you are all doing really well and looking forward to Christmas

As I said I am now back at work three days a week and finding it so tough, it seems so unfair that after I was lucky enough to get my miracle I let someone else look after him 3 days a week  But he loves nursery and does painting and all sorts, I have even started getting his first bits of art work which is so nice, in fact today he almost seems to be missing all his new friends.  I am still doing well on my weight loss and have nearly hit the 3 stone mark although now I am back at work I think it will get much harder.  I still have not got a photo of the new me (at work some people have not even recognised me!!) but I will get one done  this weekend and post it so you can all see.

Anyway take care all
Tracey XXX


----------



## gbnut

Jen there is nothing i can say i am so sorry for you both.

Love Susanx


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Everyone,

I hope you are all OK, it has gone very quiet again on here.

Micheala - How is it all going, not long till the next scan date now, would love to hear how things are going.

Hi to everyone else.  I have finally got round to having some photos done and they are attached.

Tracey X


----------



## custard

Hi Tracey!

Lovely pics. 

I start a new job on Monday, so it's all a bit hectic round here.  I'm deep in the throes of deluding myself about Christmas knitting....

Hope you're all well.

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Hello All,

Hope everyone is well.

Tracey - Wow those photos are fab! You look amazing, well done.  

Jen - Hope the new job has gone well.

My tx news...... Well, tx has certainly lived up to the roller coaster description!   At my sisterr's first stimms scan there were only 5 follies and they were all a bit small, so her meds were upped. By the final scan it looked as if there would only be 4 follies big enough to contain eggs so it was a bit touch and go as to weather EC would happen. However it did this Wed and to our amazement they collected 12 eggs!  Her scans just hadn't shown what was really there. After the elation of this we were then told that Rich's sample wasn't good. So they asked him to do another, poor guy.  There was then a tense wait to see if the second was any better. Thankfully it was. So of the 12 eggs collected 9 were mature enough for ICSI and 7 fertilised. Today we had 2 high grade 4 cell embies transferred and they were also able to freeze another 3!  Now the 2ww madness begins! I'm off work now for Xmas and New Year so will be trying to take things easy.

Hope you all have a brilliant Xmas    and a great New Year.

M xx


----------



## Veitchy

Michaela,

Sounds as if you have had a real tough ride over the last few days but what a great result and even some little frosties as well you must be thrilled.  I really have got everything crossed for you and will be thinking of you everyday over the next two weeks it is time we had some good news on this thread and another Easter Bunny baby.  I am hoping that you will be getting the best New Year present in the world (when will you be testing?).

Take care hun and Hi to all the other Bunnies out there

Tracey XX


----------



## Jambo

M&M

I am SO delighted you re on the "dreaded two week wait"  I call it that but lets be honest it is wher we would all like to be, so I just want to wish the bested Christmas and may all your dreams come true in the New Year.  



Jayne


----------



## gbnut

Michaela 

I hope ypu get the best xmas present ever.  All the best for testing in the new year my fingers are well crossed for you.

Everyone hope you all have a great xmas and a good new year.

Hope everyone is well

All my love Susan xxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Just wanted to wish you all a merry christmas
Hope you all have a fantastic time
And happy new year to you all, may 2009 be a good one  


Michaela, hope the 2ww is going well for you
i think of you everyday, hoping and praying you will get some wonderful news to begin the new year                     

Tracey, your pics are gorgeous, you look fab hunni  

Jayne, Susan, Jen, Angie, Liz, and anyone else who still reads here, hope you are all well
Be nice to catch up with everyone in the new year, we have been ever so quiet round here lately.

Lots of love to you all
Danni x x


----------



## Jambo

Hi Bunnies

just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas  

I hope you all have a lovely day and santa brings you some lovely presents...sorry no babies in wrapping paper   - you're not allowed to get one for Christmas....

A baby is for life...not just for Christmas      

Jayne


----------



## lizt

Merry Christmas bunnies, sorry not been on for ages, life is hectic! Micheala, thinking of you you and hoping the new year brings you loads of joy and happiness.

Liz and Sam xxx


----------



## lizt

Micheala- sending you loads of         

Love Liz and Sam

xxx


----------



## custard

Wishing you all the                                in the world Michaela.

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## M&amp;M

[fly]   HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL!   [/fly]

Thanks for thinking of me everyone. I have a beta HCG blood test tomorrow. Not holding out a lot of hope though as I have all the usual signs that AF is due, exactly as I've said before on all my previous tx and been right. Nothing is any different this time round. The only positive is that so far the Gestone seems to be holding AF at bay and working where the Cyclogest hasn't as I've not made it beyond 11 or 12 dpt without AF showing in full force on all previous tx. Just  and keeping  that she'll at least stay away long enough for me to get to my test tomorrow as she never has before. (Hope I haven't jinxed myself now by saying that!  ) I'll let you know my result when I can but I have a funeral to go to tomorrow as well so may not get on to FF until quite late. Don't expect too much form me though as I say because I'm 99% sure it's -ive and that isn't me being down or negative just realistic. We have 3 frosties, which we've never had before, so perhaps one of them is our baby dream.

Hope you all had a fab new years eve and are enjoying a relaxing day today.

M xx


----------



## Veitchy

Micheala.

I will be thinking of you tomorrow                  

Tracey XXX


----------



## Jambo

Michaela

hoping for a New Year miracle for you  

I hope the funeral you are attending is not too sad an event for you too (ie for someone who has lived a long and happy life)

Take care

Jayne


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

your friendly gatecrasher here!

Wishing you all a happy new year 

but just wanted to pop in to say Michaela wishing you lots of luck for your test date

Em


----------



## gbnut

Michaela i really hope you are wrong          

Love susan xxx


----------



## gbnut

Happy new year to everyone.

I hope 2009 is a good year for everyone

Love Susan x


----------



## poppy05

Happy new year bunnies  

Michaela, please be wrong        
im still      for you x x


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi Bunnies,

Thanks for all your support but, as I knew, it was a BFN today, still gutted even though I was expecting it. Have to move forward rather than dwelling so have a follow up on 3rd Feb and of course our 3 frosties to consider at some point in the future. Feel more disappointed for my sister having gone through all she did for me and then us not getting a positive result. It's been a tough day with the funeral, it was Rich's Aunt. We'll lick or wounds for a bit and then look to the future.

M xx


----------



## poppy05

So sorry Michaela     
Sending love and thoughts to you and Rich.
You have your frosties so thats a positive thing to concentrate on
Im just so sorry this time wasn't to be, but you ARE going ot be a 2009 mummy      

Lots of love Danni x x x x


----------



## Veitchy

Micheala,
I am so very sorry   that this time was not to be, but at least you can focus now on your three little frosties and I am sure one of those (or more!) could make you and Rich's dreams come true.  

My thoughts are with you both  
Tracey XXX


----------



## gbnut

I am so sorry hun it really sucks we are all hear for you sending loads of    

Susan x


----------



## Jambo

Michaela

I am so very sorry to hear your news.  It must be a difficult time for your sister too (and your DH).  Thinking of you all  

Jayne


----------



## Martha Moo

Michaela

thinking of you, your Dh and sister

   

Em


----------



## Pol

Hello Bunnies!

It's me, the long-lost bunny!!!  I've been having some time out from all things fertility related (I'm sure you'll know what I mean ... sometimes you just need to get your head into a different place ... I had a bit of a positivity wobble in the autumn but that's all over now until the next time   ) but of course wanted to pop in and wish you all the best for 2009.  So sorry it's started with bad news for you, Michaela,  

My news ... well work is going really well and I've moved to working 9/10 days rather than 4/5 which is cool as it means I earn more   , I'm still Morris dancing when I can fit it in, and have started to learn the lute, and I'm a school governor and we're currently appointing a new head which I'm on the selection committee for so that's very interesting, my thyroid has been giving me issues as I still seem to be on the wrong dose a year after diagnosis (not a fast process!)  but a Bikram Yoga centre has just opened in Manchester which is very cool - I did it for 3 months when I was in London and it so helps with everything, so you never know, I might one day be slim, healthy and energetic!!  My husband was nearly made redundant in the autumn and then things picked up so that was a bit of a storm in a teacup, and we also went on a fab holiday to the states to visit friends in Washington, Pittsburgh and Boston.  My sister had a beautiful baby girl in October and we've just got back from a week over New Year at my parents with all my siblings which was really lovely.  My German lessons are coming on really well, and we've decided that as a 5-10 year goal we want to get to live in Germany for a couple of years minimum - it's possible this could happen through my work if I can get one of my projects to take off, if not then we'll look for another way to make it happen.  So things are good basically, especially as we are one of the few people with a base rate tracker mortgage - that was certainly a risk that paid off as everyone advised us against at the time!  It does give us that security that if my husband lost his job (which is still on the cards although not in the next 3 months) it would be a shame rather than a major financial drama.  Oh, and we're supposed to be getting a new roof, but the day the man was supposed to start it snowed so nothing happening just yet, but that's just one of those things.

Anyway, that's where I'm at.  Very best wishes to you all, and I look forward to hearing all your news!

Jxx


----------



## poppy05

Hey Joanna
Happy new year!
Lovely to hear form you
You are always such a busy bee, sounds like you have lots going on which is fab
Sorry the thyroid trouble is still not properly sorted, but hopefully the yoga will help  
Keep in touch hun x x 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok


----------



## Pol

Hello everyone

I've just noticed that Caz Nox, one of our 'founder members' had her little boy, Archie, on the 30th December!  Hurrah!

Jx


----------



## custard

Hurrah!  Congratulations Caz Nox!!

Hiya Pol - Do I remember rightly that you are a fellow knitter?  If so, I'm working on the new knitting magazine, The Knitter.  Have you seen it?  If not, please excuse and ignore me!!!

Lots of love to all,
Jen
xxxxx


----------



## Pol

Hello there!

Yes I certainly am a fellow knitter (somewhat lapsed at the moment due to pressure of time but itching to get on with a project I'm halfway through ... you know that thing when you have to go back and correct a mistake and every time you feel like taking it up again you think, oh no...!) so I'll have a look out for that!

Hope all is going well with you and your power tools!

Jx


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls  

Congratulations caz, fab news  

hey Jen & Jo  
nice to see you posting, its been so quiet on here  
you'll have to post some pics on here of your finished knitted products  
I can knit a scarf!   infact i need to pack up smoking again
so was thinking of buying some wool to knit some more, it will keep my hands occupied!
i might take orders on here! that will def keep my busy   

Hi to everyone else
Hope you all had lovely christmasses and new year  

No news here
still plodding on
still resident clubber!  
am off on an adult weekend to butlins in march
school reunion weekend!  
i have my uniform all ready and raring to go!
cant wait!   

Lots of love to you all  
Love Danni x x


----------



## Pol

Hello Danni

Well, I've never given up smoking, but I can imagine that having somethign to 'fidget' with with your hands like knitting must help!  Plus you have something useful to show for it  

Glad to hear you're still living the high life    I don't know how you find the energy ... but then I'm old!!

Jx


----------



## Pol

Hello bunnies

I don't know what to do, so thought I'd come here as you guys are the best  

My problem is that I'm more and more feeling nostalgic about doing treatment - more and more wanting to do another cycle.  And I can't work out whether it's just nostalgia, or what.  I guess I need to talk to DH, but the way I feel at the moment is that if I could just sneak a cycle in without him ever knowing I would  

The little bit in me that believes in gut reactions wonders whether this is just a good omen
Then there is a big bit of me that feels that I'm just looking back with rose tinted spectacles on treatment.  You see it was such a positive time in my life, we really believed it was going to work, and it was spring, and I got to know all you guys, and I was the centre of attention and felt really special and blessed to have a chance to be pregnant.

What to do ...

I guess it's obvious ... talk to DH ... but I don't want to unsettle everythign that is so good about our life now ...

Oh my ...

Btw we still have lots of snow - hope you ladies are all enjoying ..

XXX


----------



## custard

That's a tough one Pol.   

I know what you mean about feeling nostalgic for tx.  Bizarre as that sounds given the stress it causes.  We don't plan to do our frozen cycle for at least 6-9 months, but I can't help thinking what if...  And I'm sure I'll feel that way, once the frozen is done, about doing another fresh cycle, even though we always said we would only do 3 fresh.

Big hugs.  If you feel like this all you really can do is talk to your dh about it and try to get to the bottom of whether it is truly about tx, or whether there is another underlying cause.

Sending you all my love and support,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Pol

Hello Jen

Thanks so much for the support - it's so nice to know someone understands!

I had a chat with DH on Sunday morning, and bizarrely he wasn't at all surprised and had been starting to think the same.  The only thing is my poor old thyroid.  I'm STILL not in the 'normal' range after a whole year with blood tests every 6 weeks or so and gradually increasing meds.  It's quite depressing.  He is concerned that the stimming isn't good for my health given it's not great to start with, and I'm concerned that there isn't much point doing a cycle unless my TSH is measuring 'normal'.  So what we've agreed is that we'll see if we can get a consultation to talk to our IVF people about it all - possibly with the consultant we saw before, or possibly with another doctor on the team who seems to be a specialist in endocrinology (which is what thyroids fall under).  We definitely don't want to just repeat the past - if we do more treatment we need to know that my body is healthy enough to respond properly and to support a pregnancy!  My doctors just don't seem to get it - at least some of them do and some don't.  I go to a big practice, so I can mix and match which doctors I see to some extent.  So there is one lady that I won't ever go to again, largely because she told me at least two things that are medically wrong (!) as well as being very rude when I asked to see my blood test results, there is another who on seeing a poor set of results just before christmas, and being told I was feeling particularly ill, said why not leave it 6 weeks and repeat the test as 'we don't want to give you medicine you don't need to we' despite the fact that the NICE guidelines are that at that level I should be medicated (so I guess I was supposed to spend the whole of christmas feeling like death, was I?), and then gave me a lecture on how I should count my blessings and what god wants for me which was frankly so totally out of order that I was speechless (I know she was trying, and to be fair was showing concern for me, but really that is not the way to deal with someone whose medical condition is making them depressed - snapping out of it through positive thinking is not an option!) - needless to say I made an appointment to see a different doctor a few days later and he gave me more medicine and said she was being far too 'conservative' in his opinion, there is another doctor who is very supportive and has worked in a specialist endocrinology unit in the past but unfortunately is semiretired and right now away on an extended holiday, and then there is the doctor I saw last week, who wasn't at all interested in discussing anything, but just said 'we're putting your medication up, we want to see your TSH between 1 and 2' which is fab as that is what I want too whereas some of his colleagues seem to think anything under 4.5 (not that it is even that low!)

Sorry, that has turned into a bit of a rant ...

But basically the good news is we're feeling positive about at least getting some more expert opinion ideally from someone who knows about both thyroids and IVF, and then we can see where we take it from there!

On another note, I saw my fertility-friend friend who lives in Glossop yesterday - she's now 22 weeks pregnant with her 'very last' frozen cycle and doing really well (and looking fab!)  I have always thought that frozen cycles must have the advantage that your body hasn't been through the whole stress of stimming and egg collection in advance ... 

Love to all!

Jx


----------



## poppy05

Hi Joanna

Ah how lovely that you are considering another cycle  
I always thought you were so brave to say no more tx, but i guess there comes a time where you begin to wonder what if,
going to see your IVF cons is the best idea, at least then you know where you stand with it all, and hopefully once the thyroid stuff if finally under control there is a good chance you will be able to have some more tx, and get your happy ever after  
Have you done a clinic search to see if any specialise in tx with women and thyroid probs? i have no idea if any exist, just wondering if a change of clinic would benefit? as im sure you want to give your next go 110%
Oh i do feel very excited for you, you never know Jo we could be cycle buddies again


----------



## Pol

Humpf - I've just lost a longish post ... and now don't have time to rewrite it!  I'm in Germany at the moment and the hotel internet isn't very good  

XXX


----------



## gbnut

Joanna i think you should make anappointment and see what happends from there. You and dh will know what is right for you both.  Thinking of you both.  The most important thing is for you both to listen to each other and support each other.  Hope you do get another change at your dream.  How is Germany?

Jen how are you?? What you up too?

Danni our dancing queen all the best with diet. 

James and i are ok, he has got a new motor bike so at the moment that is his baby!!!! I am just pottering along feeling low at times but ok at other times i supose it is just something i will have to get used to!!!!!

Take care everyone

Susan x

ps anyone hered from angie of late?? Just wondering how she is.


----------



## Pol

Hello ladies!

I'm going to give this another try, but am not holding breath in case it crashes again  

Hello Susan!  Nice to hear from you.  So, what I want to know is, are you a brave pillion rider?!!  My DH had a motorbike for a while (before we married) and I was hopeless - it just sat on the back and whimpered - I absolutely hated the sensation of the bike tipping as it went round corners and felt really claustrophobic in the helmet!  I'm sorry you're finding things hard at times, although obviously it's hardly surprising.  Big hugs!  Re Angie - I think I remember seeing somewhere that she was 'taking a break from treatment' so not sure where she is ...  

Danni - thanks for being excited for me!  How's the diet going?  Have to say, Germany is not the place to think about diets ... too much delicious food and beer!!!

Well what my post yesterday said in a nutshell was that I'd siezed the bull by the proverbial horns and spoken to our clinic, who said I needed rereferring but to get the doctor to send all my thyroid results with the referral letter and to write a covering letter myself asking whether it is worth seeing the other doctor.  So I dashed off a letter to my GP there and then and drove round and delivered it before setting off for the airport.  And I have to say I felt really good for getting things in motion which I amazed at as I really thought I'd had enough treatment to last me a lifetime, but you really do never know what is roudn the corner.

I think the way we see it is that we have been able to use the last year and a half to get our own lives on track properly - so it's not a question that our lives are by any means empty without children, it's just that we think our children would be really special people and are worth fighting to have!  So hopefully coming from there we'll be emotionally stronger to deal with the inevitable disappointments   

Anyway, must dash as need to check out of hotel ...

Jx


----------



## Pol

PS - you ask how Germany is - when I arrived I stepped off the plane into a blizzard!!  Not a great welcome!  And it's just started snowing again ... but it's not settling any of it so must be warmer than the UK


----------



## Veitchy

Morning Everyone,

I hope everyone is doing OK, it is such a shame we don't talk much these days   I do think of you all often.

Joanna - I hope you have had a good time in Germany and enjoyed the food and beer.  You certainly don't hang about when you decide to do something do you   I am so pleased for you have decided to have a chat to your clinic and see what happens, I really do feel very excited for you, I can not wait to hear what the clinic has to say and what you and DH decide.  Also it sounds as if you are going into this with a very good mind set, you and DH sound happy and have a good life and if you get you  do get your dream then this will just be huge added bonus.

Danni - Oh a weekend at Butlins sounds like fun I bet you have a great time, can not wait to hear all about it.  When are you going to pack in the smoking or have you already started? I gave up about 9 years ago when I moved in with DH as he hated it, but still get the odd craving even now (especially after a beer or two  ).  So do you intend to cycle again later this year? How are you feeling about it.

Susan - A new bike, do you get to go on the back or do you leave him to it? DH and I used to go away for weekends on his Blackbird and I loved it but he is currently without a bike (although not sure how long that will last).  As for feeling low somethimes   I can not imagine how hard it must be for you.

Angie - I know you are taking a break but I think of you and your lovely DH often, I hope you are both doing OK.

Jen - Hi Hun how are you? So you are thinking of doiing your frozen cycle later this year, I hear so many people that get a BFN on there fresh cycle and then go on and get there BFP    I look forward to hearing how it all goes.

Hi to all you other Bunnies out there I am sure there are some more of you dropping in and reading now and again.

I am doing OK, Matthew is great and coming along well.  I am struggling being back at work full time but Matthew loves nursery and unfortunately going part time is not an option for us.  I must say I have put 10lbs back on since being back at work but started Weight Watchers again yesterday so hopefully will get back on track soon.

I really feel 2009 will be a good year for this thread with a few of you going for another cycle and I really look forward to hearing how it all goes.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Pol

Hello bunnies!

So what is everyone doing for valentines day?  We're going to Stoke to look at some potteries museums ... it's hard to think of any nice outings at this time of year and everything is so drab and cold outside.  Really I want to get in a time machine and go for a day trip to April, but that's not possible  

Still got snow in our garden, which is a nuisance as I've got some Jerusalem Artichoke tubers that need planting - apparently they don't mind the cold and are best planted asap, but with a good couple of inches of snow over the bit I want to plant them in that is less possible.

Had a bit of a silly evening last night as we tried to go to our yoga class but the traffic was so bad we didn't make it in time, so drove all the way to Manchester and back for nothing!!  DH has been having some collywobbles about treatment so was good to at least talk (obviously we could have talked not in the car, but sometimes being stuck somewhere does give you a better opportunity!   )  He's feeling a lot better now.  His problem with it seems to boil down to worries that it isn't good for my health and then feeling useless that it's his fault I have to go through it all, neither of which are true or a problem for me but I can understand where he's coming from.

Tracey - I too really miss chatting here with everyone, including the various bunnies that have moved on to pastures new, who I often think of.  But then, I know there have been times when I've needed time away, not so much from this board, but from all things fertility related, so I do understand.  So glad to see that you and Matthew are thriving and that he has settled into nursery ok.  I can imagine that must be really hard, as it's quite early to have to go back full time, but you have to do what you have to do!

Must dash as my turn in the shower and then DH is going to cut my hair

Jx


----------



## custard

Oh my goodness Joanna, you let your DH cut your hair??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??

I was going to read and run, but had to comment!!


I bet he is great at it, but I wouldn't let my DH anywhere near me with scissors!!!

Love,
Jen
xxxxxx


----------



## Scots Fi

Big hellos my lovely bunny friends

I know I haven't posted for a very long time, but I hadn't stopped reading what you were all up to, but then it got so quiet I'd almost stopped checking in.  I often think of the friendship and support that I got from you all when we were going through our tx and how great you all were.  

I felt compelled to post though when I saw the posts about trying again. You go girl Joanna!!    I can totally understand where you are coming from when you say that you want to be at peak health before trying again.  All I would say is that we all our our personal health issues to contend with, and it can still work.  I was told that with a BMI of 38 my prospects of sucess were very low.  Every time I look at my beautiful little boy I realise how blessed we've been and it feels great to know that we defied the odds.  I know BMI and thyroid issues are different, and I hope this doesn't come across as crass, but I truly beleive that a positive mental attitude can really help your chances too.  

I am so glad there is talk of new cycles on this thread, I hope and pray that more of the bunnies will see their dreams come true     

For my part, we are all well.  I am back at work (4 days) and the logistics of commuting and nursery drop off and collection can be challenging.    Alex is nearly 10 and a half months now.  I can't believe how time flies!  He is a wee monkey and into absolutely everything, but he is great fun - a real wee character.  As I said, I remember every day how blessed we are.  

I see that Angie is taking a break just now, what about Jayne?  Anyone heard from her?  How about Liz and Michaela?

I know that everyone is different and not everyone gets the chance to go for a frozen cycle, but I have to say from my own experience, in retrospect, I really wasn't all that surprised that the fresh cycle didn't work because I felt that my body had really been through the mill at that point.  Whereas, when we had the frozen embryo put back I felt so much stronger and healthier, I just felt better able to cope with becoming and maintaining a pregnancy.

Anyway, it's been nice popping in and I will check again to see how it all goes.  Lots of    for you both Danni and Jo.

Love

Fiona
x


----------



## Pol

Hello bunnies!

well I've been sufferning a serious case of winter blues this week   but i have just about managed to keep going and am feelign a bit more positive today.  Basically I just get very lonely - I don't go to work every day and when I do I don't have a team as such and am often just rushing between meetings so no time to chat, and I have very few friends anywhere near me so the whole popping round for cup of tea thing doesn't happen, and those older and further away friends I do have are crap at being in touch (ok I know they are all busy with their lives, but I'd so love to hear from them from time to time and feel bad that it is always me who phones or emails   ) I had recently made a friend that I used to go to yoga with but she's moved away to Brussels now    The problem is I'm just a naturally sociable person - I love chatting and hearing about other people's lives and experiences, and I loved it at univeristy when there was always someone around, but now in real life I am rather a spare part as noone seems to need me or have time for me (apart from DH of course, who is lovely, but currently away in Birmingham for the week).  And of course infertility doesn't help to not feel isolated, as it's mostly through children that women my age get to socialise.  As you know, it's not that I don't try - I do get out and do loads, but it's not the same as just sitting over a cup of tea laughing at the silly things in life, which is what I really miss. I suppose really it's just a case of my thyroid playing up and making me ill and depressed again, but as I say I'm feelign a bit more positive today.  

Anyway, that's enough grumbling from me  

Jen - Well put it this way, DH is much more reliable than my mum, who previously used to cut my hair!    I'll never forget my first two weeks at university going around looking permanently surprised because she'd cut my fringe really short 'so that it would last me the whole of term' - that was the last time I had a fringe!!    I've in fact only been to a hairdressers once, and decided that paying £26 for someone to cut a straight line along the bottom of my hair (it's not thick enough for it to even be done in layers) was a total waste of money, so persuaded DH to do it.  He was really reluctant the first time, in case he messed up, but I pointed out that if he got it wonky I've got plenty of it, so could just go to a hairdressers to get them to correct, and actually he's great at it.  He won't let me near his though ...  

Fiona - so nice to hear all your news!  Really glad that Alex is thriving and that you are coping ok with the back to work thing ... somone at work was saying the other day how hard they find the difference of pace of their work days with the whole rush to get to nursery, rush to commute to work and then pack as much into a day as possible, compared to their home-with-baby days.  I guess it's a challenge that gets easier with time!  I agree with what you say about frozen cycles - certainly a lot of people I know have got pregnant with frozen, more in fact than the statistics would really suggest.  Sadly I've never had the chance as we've not responded well enough to treatment.  But anyhow all the letters rereferring us should have gone off by now so we'll see where that takes us.  I've got a box of out-of-date medicine on top of the bookshelf in my study which is annoying, although I supposed the needles won't have gone out of date.

Love to everyone - especially the absent bunnies!

Jx


----------



## poppy05

Yay we have bunny activity!!!    

Joanna - do you realise how hard it is for a hairdresser to read that someones DH cuts their hair?    
goodness me, i had visions of you sat with a saucepan on ya head and everything!  
But i do agree £26 for a straight line is a bit much, i do have set prices but i do make changes to those for clients
who only have a fringe trim, or a tiny bit off the back  
sorry you have been feeling down hun   i get days like that, working from home is great when its busy
but on quiet days i dont see a soul, im lucky as have lots of friends close by, but they are all at work, when im home and bored  
if we lived nearer you could pop over for tea and a haircut!  

Fiona -  HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! it's lovely to hear from you hunni  
i cant believe Alex is 10 half months already, how time flies.
keep in touch hun  

Jen - How are things with you my lovely?
still busy no doubt? do you have any plans for more tx this year?  

Tracey - good to hear from you babes
lovely to hear Matthew is getting on well, it must be hard having to go back to work, but im sure he loves nursery
and has made lots of new friends?
I haven't given up smoking again yet no, i have just started the cambridge diet, and i figured giving up food and cigarettes
probably wasn't a good idea   so i intend on getting rid of most of this weight, then packing up the ****, i feel fine about it, as when i gave up last time it was really quite easy, (i know you're probably thinking 'well if it was that easy why not give up now'?)  
but i dont want to think about it at the moment, i want to get shot of the lard first! plus when i give up smoking i know thats when its time to start thinking about TX, and that scares the living s**t outta me!!!    
Anyway, give Matthew a big squidge from me  

Susan - hey hunni, how are you doing?
we never did meet did we? we really should as we are only up the road from eachother
i quite often walk round lakeside and wonder if your there?  

Angie - I dont know if you still read or even log into FF now babe
but if you do then i just wanted to say i think of you often, and hope that whatever you and J are doing you are happy  

And a big hello to any other bunnys that still read here  
come and say hi if your there, it would be good to get this thread chatting again
i know alot of people have moved on, but we were a good little thread and i miss it  

Well i guess i should put something about me now!  
Not alot to tell you really
ive been on my diet 2 weeks and have lost 8lb's, so im happy with that, i really hope by weigh in on mon that ive managed to get 6lb off this week, so i can at least say ive lost a stone!  
Im off to the theatre in London sat night, im going to see the Lion King, and am really excited   ive heard good things about it, and i managed to get our seats in the orchestra stalls, so we should be close enough to be able to see the costumes quite clearly  
Well thats me, nothing more to tell you so i'll shut up now  

Lots of love to everyone
love Danni x x x


----------



## Jambo

Hi Bunnies

I just popped on to say hi to everyone (especially Fiona - thanks for asking Fiona)

I still check the thread most days just to see what folk are up to but really have moved on re fertility and in fact I'm having a hysterectomy within the next 18 weeks (just got added to the waiting list).  I'm glad about this decision as we are definitely not having any more treatment so may as well try and do something about the endometriosis. 

Whilst I have moved on, I'm glad others of you are rejoining the rolercoster and lets not forget those who were successful.  Whilst I totally wanted it to work at the time, I can't say that I'm  unhappy now that it didn't.  Off to Berlin on Monday for a few days so will be checking up on you all when I get back.

take care

Jayne


----------



## poppy05

Lovely to hear from you Jayne
your very brave to make that decision     
will be thinking of you hun over the next few months


----------



## Pol

Hello bunnies

Hurrah - I've managed to upload a picture again - I don't know what happened to my old one, it just suddenly disappeared which is annoying as I really liked that one and don't seem to have a copy (mind you I was fond of the one before and that just disappeared too!)  This one is me at my best-friend-from-school's wedding in December 2007, so not exactly up to date, but I don't seem to have any more recent ones.  I'll have to get DH to take something suitable!

Hello Jayne    Hope you are having a fab time in Berlin and that it isn't too cold!  Is it for work or pleasure?  I lived in Berlin as a child and it's one of my very favourite places so I hope you have a good time.  The hysterectomy decision is a really big one, so big hugs on that and do keep us posted so that we can send you all the positive vibes you need.

Danni - oh my, I'm sorry - I'd forgotten you were a hairdresser!  But you will admit, that it is so unfair that a man can get his hair cut for under a tenner whilst my totally straight, totally boring hairstyle (if you can even call it a style) has to cost so much more    Mind you I've always wanted to dye my hair bright red, so maybe some day I will branch out and do something wacky.

Well I spent yesterday hiding under the duvet, and do feel better for it - or at least either from hiding under duvet or because DH got back from Birmingham last night so I've been lapping up the tlc    In any case I feel much more positive now.  I think from talking about it with DH the thing that really was getting me down was having made a new friend at the start of the year who lived close to us and did the same yoga classes as us, so we were sharing lifts and seeing each other at least twice a week, and it was just so nice having someone nice to chat to, but she's now working in Brussels and when she gets back probably moving to London, so that's kind of the end of that, which is just such a shame.  Danni - don't I just wish we lived closer    virtual chatting is nice, but still not quite the same!  

I just can't tell you how I long for sunshine! Has anyone seen the sun at all this week??  My parents are comign this weekend so I hope the weather isn't too bad as it would be nice to be able to get out for the odd stroll.

I'm starting to wait for a letter from the clinic re an appointment ... so I suppose in a sense that means I'm already back on the rollercoster - it is all about waiting for something or other after all isn't it!  

We booked our summer holiday yesterday    A week canoeing in Sweden with my brother and sister-in-law in July. Really looking forward to it!  We're also hoping to spend a week cycling in Holland at the end of May - I have a university friend who lives there now so am hoping to build visiting her into a long-distance cycle route.  Haven't quite worked out the logistics of how we get a tandem to the Netherlands, but I'm sure it must be possible!

Anyway, I'd better get on and do some work.

love to all

Jx


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Where has everyone gone?  

Joanna - did you receive your letter hun?

Jayne  - are you back yet? did you have a good time?

I think i need to go to bed, look at the time  
I was thinking about my bunny friends and thought i would come nad say hi
but my eyes are closing now  

Your resident clubber is off out tomorrow night
i cant wait to take a day off my diet!!!! im starving and gagging for a jack daniels!!!  

Lots of love to you all
Danni x x


----------



## Pol

Hello Bunnies

I'm still here - haven't gone anywhere - it's just I feel a bit embarrassed to post twice in a row!!     

Hello Danni - glad to here you're off out tonight!  I had a break from my diet yesterday night in style and had fish and chips   Sometimes you jsut have to give in and eat what you fancy, I reckon, otherwise life gets too miserable and the cravings build up, so long as you do it consciously as a 'break' and don't beat yourself up about it, as then the temptation is to say 'oh well, I've broken my diet now so I might as well give up'.  Anyway it hasn't made any difference to my weight yet and I'm going to a yoga class this evening so hopefully will burn it off then!  

Must dash as am supposed to be working  

Jx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi everyone, not sure if you remember me!? 

Pol sent me a mesage and pointed me in the right direction of you all!

It's good to see familiar faces posting, I hope you're all doing ok. 

It would take me forever to catch up with you all, but just wanted to say hi!!

xxxx


----------



## Pol

Hello Kate!   Lovely to hear from you , and thanks also for you PM.  Very exciting with just a few weeks to go!!!  And your daughter is I guess just the right age to absolutely love having a baby to help look after    I remember when I was 7 one of my friends parents had a little boy and I was sooo jealous.  Ok I had my own brother and sister but they were older by then, and I'd have loved a new baby!

I've just been pruning the garden - I always leave it untidy 'for the wildlife' over winter although we don't get all that much wildlife in our garden, but they say it's good, but there comes a point where you do have to cut everything back.  I'm afraid my lovely verbena hasn't survived the cold   But the primroses are doing fine, and the bulbs are all comign up, so that's exciting.

Must get on as I have to reconcile the ticket sales from our choir concert last week ... I'm prevaricating (sp?) I'm afraid!

Love to all - hope you had a good night out last night, Danni!

Jx


----------



## lizt

Hi Everyone

Thanks Joanne for the pm, I have been meaning to post for ages but life is so busy, your pm gave me the kick in the butt to sit down ans post. I am so happy to read you are looking into your options again and really hope you try again, I,m a firm believer in no regrets but remember well the emotional impact it had on me too so I completely understand feeling things out and taking it all slowly. I love hearing about your garden and wish I had one, I spoke to my sister today in Penarth, Wales and she said it was glorious there and there were loads of bluetits at the feeder, made me a little homesick!

Kateag- so lovely to hear from you and to see the fantastic news of your imminent baby boy, I am so happy for you as I remember you well as we had EC and ET at the same time. Good luck with everything and do let us know when the little chap arrives.

Danni- Hi my lovely, hope all is well with you and that this year brings you that BFP

Hi to all the other easter bunnies, sorry to keep it short but I can here Sam stirring so time is short.

All is good here, just really busy, work is going fine, a bit of a hiccup last week but too long a story to share, Sam loves the baby room and it is great having him so close by, I often go visit him in my lunch break. The only downside is he is coming down with everything so I have had a lot of time off which is not good, I am hoping things will settle down soon as his immune system develops. Sam is almost walking, in the next week or so he'll be off but for now he is a very speedy crawler and cruiser of furniture. He is also into everything, I cannot take my eyes off him for a moment, his favourite thing at the moment is shredding the toilet paper! He is such a funny boy and has a really cheeky little grin that charms everyone.

Ok he is well and truely awake so have to go but I will try and post more often.

TTFN

Liz x


----------



## poppy05

Evening all  

Kate - Lovely to hear from you hunni
you have a very impressive bump! i love it!
cant believe you are nearly due  
keep in touch hun  

Joanna - mmmm fish and chips sound good  
I took the whole weekend off my diet, ive lost 14 lb's now i think i deserved it  
i really enjoyed eating real food again, and was good to have a drink, altho i did have a little too much   
Back to reality now though, and back on hunger strike!  

Liz - WOO HOO!!!! helloooooooooooooooooooo
so lovely to hear from you my lovely, sounds like Sam is getting along just fine
he is such a beautiful little boy, im so glad i got to meet him  
Hows his head now hun?  

Tracey, Jane, Susan, Fiona, Jen, and anyone ive missed
I hope you girls are all ok? sending my love to all  

Well like i said im back on my diet, got 3 weeks until i go to Butlins for my bestmates 30th
so am going for it, i want another stone off by then  
I am pleased to say i tried on a  skirt 2 sizes smaller yesterday, and screamed the changing room down when i managed to do it up!!       
You watch i will lose all this weight then go and get PG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (i can dream!)

Loads of love to my lovely bunny friends
Danni x x


----------



## Pol

Hello Bunnies

Hmmm slightly wondering what to do with my life 

1) If I can carry on earning at this level than we can afford treatment any time just by 'pulling our horns in' as my mother puts it in terms of expenditure, which is a nice position to be in
2) But work is just staring looking at redundancies and I don't know that I have that good a case (probably won't be first wave but would definitley expect to be second)
3) I'm not that happy in my job right now - because of the economic downturn all the interesting things I was doing have been cut, and in fact I barely have much to do right now 
4) So what would make me happy? Currently only thing I feel at all excited about it teaching (7-9 year olds ideally). Something I've always thought about but always said I wasn't ready for yet.
5) But teacher training even if I get on means enormous cut in income next year as I am the main earner in our house (earn nearly twice what DH does  ) so can I save up enough for a few treatment cycles before then?? 
6) This is a really major change of life direction - am I really confident that it's truly what I want and how can I tell?

Current thinking is that I should apply, and maybe in the application process things will become clearer. Filled in a first draft of the application form this mornign and felt more excited about it rather than less... A good sign?  Also talked it through with a good friend and she said she thought I was applying for the right reasons ... I guess that as the downturn bites I won't be the only person thinking of a second career in teaching so I should get myself a place on a course sooner rather than later if at all possible.

Anyway, enough about me 

Hello Liz and Danni! Liz, so glad the work thing is workign out for you (despite all the bugs ... mind you that's just having little children it seems ...!) If you get a chance to put a new picture of Sam up I'd love to see one!! Are you going to be in the UK at all this summer? If so we might try to organise another meet-up (one that I can make this time  )

Danni - WELL DONE on your weight loss!! That's amazing and it's got to help (after all Kate says she lost lots of weight, and look at her!  ) I'm so jealous as losing weight is so difficult for me with my dodgy thyroid, but I _think_ I'm down to 83 from 88. I won't even admit to what that is in stone  Trouble is I've been stuck there for a while now ... But I do find it happens in fits and starts.

That's all for now as I'd better see if any work needs doing ... 

Jx


----------



## lizt

Hi All

I,ve just updated a photo of Sam for you all, this one makes me laugh each time I see it, he is so cheeky and mischievous! As I said, I am having a lot of time off with Sam being ill and today is no exception! He was up all night coughing and he is now asleep and in his third hour!

Danni- So glad all is well with you, your doing great with the weight loss, I am still completely unmotivated and that in itself is really annoying me, why can't I get my butt in gear? Sam's head is pretty good now, if you look closely it is a little flattish one side but his hair is doing a good job of hiding it.

Joanne- hmmmmmm, what to do? I hope you don't mind me putting in my two pennies worth and feel free to ignore what I say but...... if you are going to do more tx why not keep doing your job, it pays well and you know it and are familiar with it it all so therefore the stress levels are less which is important if you are going to try further IVF's. Do your IVF's, hopefully it'll all work out and then you will be on mat leave with good mat pay, if things unfortuantely don't work out then totally do the teacher training, you will so need another focus and this could be perfect!

Micheala- I was wondering about you hun and hoping you are alright. I am so sorry things didn't work out for you with your last IVF it must having been doubly crushing for you and I imagine is taking a while to recover from, thinking of you.

Angie- come out and play!!!!! I miss you!! 

It is pigging cold here today and I am sat here frozen, I should put the fire on but I have Sam sleeping in his stroller in coat and hat, he wouldn't sleep in his bed so I pretended we were going out and put him in his stroller....I know, the things we do! But it worked!!

Ok, laundry to do
TTFN
Liz x


----------



## poppy05

OMG Liz, same has gotten sooooooo big 
he is such a handsome young man.
Give him big wet get well kisses from his Auntie Danni        

Joanna - Oh hunni you sound a tad confused   
I dont know what advice i can give you or what exactly you want to hear, but it sounds as though you have a great job
and it means you can afford to do TX, now if you go for another cycle and you get PG will you then think 'thank goodness i didn't go with plan B'?
Is the teaching thing something you could venture into once you have had more TX?
You sounded so excited at the thought of trying again on the TX road, and i would hate for you to regret not doing it later on.
If you went for TX sooner rather than later then the outcome of it may give you your answer?
We are here for you all the way whatever you decide to do


----------



## Pol

Ahhh, Liz - that's such a lovely picture!  What a sweet little boy he is now, and to think what a precarious start to life he had!  He looks so lively and happy!!

And thank you for your thoughts on my conundrum, ladies.  At the moment I'm going for applying for teacher training (after all I'm unlikely to get a place as most institutions as booked up) and I don't have to do it if I don't want to when it comes to it (can either defer or just cancel) and I'm also looking into treatment (which isn't 100% as they may not advise it with my health as it currently is) so one way or another I'm giving myself chances to change things but not actually committing to things just yet ...

I had a bizare dream that my sister had had a baby hedgehog last night ... most peculiar!!

Jx


----------



## M&amp;M

Hiya Bunnies,

I am still around, just not enough hours in the day to read and post!!  I do come on and read but as it's often only in my lunch hour I don't get time to reply but I am keeping up to date with your news.

Jo - Brilliant to hear from you and about all your plans for tx and teaching. Good luck with it all.  

Danni - Well done on the weight loss.  Glad to hear you're allowing yourself some enjoyment too.

Liz - Sam looks adorable and so grown up since last summer. Glad all is going well with work.

ScotsFi - Lovely to hear how you are getting on.

Jayne - Sounds like you are keeping busy as ever.

Jen - Hope everythig is good with you.

Tracey - How are you and Matthew? Hope you are finding work OK.

We will be doing a FET at some point but need to get the money together first. Also had/having loads of investigations as don't want to go into this next cycle without checking out all that we can. Had 9 tubes of blood taken last month!  All results so far have come back normal, which is good in one respect but not in another as it means so far there is no reason for all our failed tx's.  Still got some more avenues to explore though and have an appointment with our cons in a couple of weeks to discuss it all. Don't want to wait forever to use our frosties and I'm not getting any younger but we have to give this our best shot. Will keep you posted on our progress.

M x


----------



## Pol

Hello bunnies!

Hope you are all well.  I woke up thinking it was going to be a lovely day with bright sunshine streaming in, and by 9 o'clock it was all grey again    I have been having a couple of days off - had some holiday to take off by the end of March.  Today I've been making bespoke card boxes to keep our photos in on the bookshelf, all ordered by year (how anal does that make me sound   ) and my fingers are sore from cutting the card so I'm having a break!!  

Are any of you doing anything fun for red nose day?  I've got a governors meeting later today so I'll put some money in their collection, and radio 4 is trying to be vaguely in the spirit with silling continuation announcments, but that's about it    At work we've just made a whole lot of people redundant, so obviously it's not the time for such things and anyway I'm on holiday!  It used to be such a laugh at school though ... gosh I really do need to get more fun into my life!!!

Kate - how are you doing now?  Are you still managing to get about etc?  I guess the freezer is stocked up ready  

M&M - I think you're really brave going trhough all those tests - I'm not sure I would have the guts to go into it all with such perseverance!  I hope you do find some answers  

Danni - hope things are ok with you - I know you've been going through a hard time  

Hello to everyone else

love

Jx


----------



## Pol

Hello bunnies!

Spring at last    I had such a nice afternoon yesterday in the garden pottering around in the sunshine - just what I've been longing for for weeks.  

Hope all the other bunnies are happily poking their noses out of their burrows and sunning themselves!

XX


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi guys 

Remember me?   

I popped on here the other day just to see how you all were and got 'caught' by Danni  She immediately sent me a msg (as she saw I was on line) and made me jump! Me thinx I have a stalker  

I have read through this whole thread since my last post (in October) to try and catch up, so forgive me if I have missed any big news etc. They'll only be small personals, as I fear I'm a bit 'out of the loop' atm, sorry 

Firstly though, thanks for all your msgs on here asking how I am etc, it's so lovely to know I wasn't forgotten. You are all so lovely, and have never been far from my thoughts 

Danni.....Hi hunny  How's you? I see you're doing brilliantly with the weight loss! 18lbs is brilliant!! I've updated my ticker below with mine, as I started my diet back up in January. 
I hear you're off on hols in the next week or so. I hope you have a fab time  Knowing you it'll probably be a mad, crazy bonkers brilliant fun! x

Susan .... Hiya, thanks hun for asking after me, as I said above, it was so lovely to know I wasn't forgotten 
How're things with you and what's new? What have you been up to in the last 5 months since I've been away from here? x

Liz..... OMG....I can't believe Sam is almost walking.  Well actually, he probably IS walking now, as you wrote that at the beginning of the month. I love his new pic, he's so adorable.  We were looking through my camera the other day and were 'gooing' over the pics of J playing with him when you were over  I bet he's changed so much since then! Hope all's well with you hun x

Michaela..... (I'm not sure if I've said this already, so forgive me) I'm so very sorry to hear your last tx with your sis didn't work  It's all so very unfair 
Good for you though pressing onwards and having more tests etc  I had a few extra after our last tx, I know it does also make you feel like you're doing something positive and hopefully productive towards your end goal.  It's brilliant that you've got frosties too, I've never been that lucky, so I bet you were quite happy about that   Lots of luck with the rest of your tests hun, I hope they show up something useful that you can work with  x

Joanna.... I soooo know how you feel, ie/confused with it all. I am kinda at that same point. I thought I had come to terms with the fact that I would have no more tx, and now I'm not sure. We 100% can't afford it and are in too much debt from the last lot to even consider it, but I still have that niggly 'what if' feeling. I, like you are unsatisfied with my work, and have lots of ideas for a new career, but all of which would mean a drop in salary, even if just temporarily. There's also a big part of me that thinks, what's the point in starting a new career, if we may try to adopt, or go for another tx (if we come into some money!, yeh..right  ). Your posts really have just struck a chord in me though, and I really know how you feel  
Btw, what Airline are you flying to Sweden with? I can put you on the guest list for business class lounge access at Heathrow if it's SAS. x

Tracey.....I can't believe it's almost Matthews 1st Birthday!!!  Where has that year gone!? Are you having a party?  
Have things got any easier with your work/home balance yet? Have you managed to get reach any compromises at work to give you more time at home? It must be so hard  x

Jen .....I'm so sorry your 3rd IVF ended in a chem pg   Life's just so very cruel sometimes  You sound like you've moved on with lots of positivity though  
I bet you're back out gardening with avengence with the start of this nice weather  We've decided to have a big 'gardening day' on the next weekend we have off together  I just hope it continues to stay nice now! x

Jayne.... Hiya, I know you've been back a while now, but how was Berlin? I hope you had a fab time. 
I read that you're having to make some difficult decisions atm, I hope things have got a little easier for you and that you're getting all the support medically that you should be in order to help with that decision.  x

Fiona (Scots Fi) ....Hi hun.  Another 1st Birthday coming up. I can't believe Alex is ONE already! As I said above, I really don't know where this year has gone! I bet it's gone even faster for you! Are you doing anything fun for his Birthday?  x

Elaine.....I'm not sure if you still read here as I don't think I have seen you in this thread, but just in case, how's things with you and little Maisie and Dillon? I bet they're getting into all sorts and keeping you busy!
I hope all's still going well with the new man (well, not so new now) I hope you're happy and well hun  x

Kate.... I see you're due in 19days!!  Lots and lots and lots of luck hun, I hope it all goes well. I bet big sis is getting excited!  x

I so hope I haven't missed anyone, I apologise if I have.

I don't have much time left for any news really now, but will try to write a brief 'newsy' one later today or in the next couple of days.

I just wanted to say hi and pop my head in  

I promise to try to do a 'part 2' over the next few days.

Lots and lots of love Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

Hi bunnies (oops i typed bummies then   )

Angie my lovely, so glad to see you posting
sorry i made you jump, i had popped into my buddy list to look someone up and saw the green light next your name, so had to PM you!  

Joanna -  isn't this weather just fab
We only have a small garden, but wil def be getting out there within the next few weeks to do my pots and things
I am fed up of looking out the window at a brown garden!  

Hi to everyone else
Sorry this was just a quickie as i have got to go to fat club in a min  
Will catch up properly in the week, if not then will be back after my weekend away if i survive!  

Lots of love to everyone, and big kisses and cuddles to all our chicklets      

Love Danni x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Danni,

No need to apologise, it was lovely getting a msg from you   I'm just teasing.  
Lots of luck at 'fat club'  
Maybe we should get the competition back on 

Ang x x


----------



## poppy05

Whats the prize Angie? a slap up meal for 2?    
We always say we must meet for lunch, i say winner buys dessert!!!


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi guys,

Just popped back on for part 2 of my post. (*part one above with personals*) 

As you all know, I felt I needed a break from FF and all things fertility related. I still feel that way, but I miss you all, and found myself sneaking in to catch up on yr news etc, so I think there's no harm in popping in to catch up etc  
I am still very confused as to where my future lies and am at a major cross roads in many areas of my life, not just fertility related. 
In addition to this I have had to deal with some pretty heavy personal stuff which came about just before Xmas, not meaning to sound cryptic in order to be dramatic or anything, just stuff I don't really want to go in to.
I think I'm through the worst of it, but it has added to the whole 'crossroads' thing.

Anyway, general news my end...
Well...things have taken an odd turn at work. You'll probably remember I didn't get the voluntary redundancy that I applied for last year, well after it all calmed down etc.. a year on, and we have just found out that we are up for sale! This could mean that we all just go over to the new company, but it could also mean the possibility of redundancies again. For this reason, I am AGAIN having to stay put until we know what's going on (should be finalised by Sept). I have been there 9 years, so can't risk losing out on a redundancy payment, even though I REALLY don't want to be there anymore!

Things are also very dodgy at Jason's work and he isn't sure how long he'll have his job for either. This could be REALLY bad, as although my wages would just about pay the mortgage, we have too many other debs and commitments to manage on mine alone, so it could mean having to sell the house if he loses his job and doesn't find another very quickly. This is worst case scenario though, and hopefully it wont come to that.

All the above said, we are going on hols beginning of June for a week to Tunisia (booked before the work issues came up). We can't really afford it, but haven't had a holiday for about 3 years since our honeymoon, and have been through a lot in that time (not least 3 IVF's!). We just thought we NEED a holiday, so that's that. I'm really looking forward to it.

In connection to the above, I am back on track with my diet (with our holiday as an incentive) and managed to lose about 8lbs since Jan. 10lbs to go until my goal weight of 10stone. 
I know I will put about half a stone back on on hols as its an....
all-inclusive-eat-&-drink-as-much-as-u-can-as-you've-paid-for-it-damn-it-holiday!!  ,
but I'll deal with that when I get back  

We don't know where the road ahead lies with regards to children, we have talked about adoption, and talk of possible further tx has come up lately, but to be honest, unless we come into some money, I just don't think we can get into anymore debt when the outcome is more likely than not (judging by history) to be negative. Recent events have made the whole decision and path ahead a bit 'cloudier' but hopefully we'll reach some place of clarity in the not too distant future.

I can't think of much exciting news that's happened over the past 5months atm, but will have a think.

I am just back from having a lovely aromatherapy back, neck & shoulder massage. I had the voucher as an Xmas present and have only just used it. It was lovely and relaxing. I now however am like an oil slick and smell of peppermint! Yum! lol 
I have been very indulgent too and have booked a Swedish back, neck & shoulder massage for a months time. I just think, I work hard, don't go out much, & feel I deserve a treat! I suffer from quite bad stiff neck and shoulders, so this will be a nice thing to look forward to. 

I hope all my fellow bunnies are well  and look forward to catching up with you properly 
I can't believe this is roughly another anniversary of us all getting together!! Where does the time go!?

Danni......Yep we really should organise that lunch!! Seeing as we've both lost so much weight, I think we deserve a dessert anyway! 
BTW, a little question to pick your brains, as I see you are now a Staff Trainee, congratulations btw 
How do I take off the text I previously added under my name ('hoping for a natural miracle in 2008') I think maybe the function to do that dissapeared when I was no longer a Charter VIP, but I don't seem to be able to delete it now either. x

Catch you all soon, love Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

Angie - when your a charter VIP you get the 'custom title' option
so now you are back to a gold member you would have lost that, so cant remove it.
If you send a quick PM to Dizzi or one of the admin team, they will be able to remove it for you.
I might be staff but i cant do that for you!


----------



## Veitchy

Hello everyone and isn't the weather lovely at the moment, at last  

Angie - Hello Hun, it was so lovely hearing from you again, I have often thought about you.  Sorry to hear you going through more instability with you job and find yourself in a position where you can't think about moving on, but hopefully things will get sorted for you soon one way or another. It really sounds as if it is not what you need with issues also with Jason's job, but at least you have got the holiday to look forward to and Tunisa lovely, probably exactly what you both need.  I really hope that you keep in touch, obviously only if that feels right for you, I have some lovely memories of last May sat in your garden  

Danni - Hi, sounds as if your diet is going so well, well done you.  Wish mine was since I have been back at work I have put on 13lbs so feel really pants and fat again  

Liz - It was lovely to hear for you and Sam again.  I am pleased to hear he is enjoying the baby room, Matthew loves it at his nursery just wish I was on hand to pop in at lunch times, but hey ho thats live I guess.  Is he walking yet?

Hi to everyone else, sorry no more personals I will be back later but at work and my boss has just come back from his lunch so need to wrap up before he sees me  

Anyway we are doing OK, Matthew is still loving nursery and is crawling everywhere so causing chaos.  He is such a little charmer and has all the girls cooing after him because (and this is their words) "he is a little pickle with a big personality"!!! No too sure how to take that.

As for me I hate not spending enough time with him, I feel guilty (even though he loves nursery, when we arrive he always has a beaming smile on his face).  So I am eating to much and feeling miserable, I just keep on thinking how good everything was when I was on maternity last year.  I now this is so unfair to be telling you guys this as I have been so lucky to be blessed with my miracle and so I apologise, hopefully with the lovely weather on its way I will start feeling a bit better about things very soon.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Pol

Hello bunnies!

I'm in Vienna (part of my jet-setting lifestyle which I soon hope to give up!!) at the moment running a European Rail conference.  This evening we actually got to organise a ****-up in a brewery, which was quite a laugh!!  

Tracey - don't feel guilty!! If you can't tell your bunny-friends how you feel, what is the point of having bunny-friends??  I think it's probably good for me to hear that the grass isn't always greener, and that having your darling boy doesn't automatically make all the struggles in life go away.  OK I never really thought that having children would just make me happy for ever more, but still it's good to be reminded as it's easy to concentrate on IF as if it were the one problem in life rather than just one in a string of problems that make life what it is.  Sorry, don't mean to get all philosophical, but do please feel you can tell it like it is!  That's such a lovely picture of Matthew!  He certainly looks like he has a big personality  

Angie - so lovely to hear from you!!!  I totally know what you mean about all the confusion.  I really did think I was moving on and doing so well at it, but it seems that it isn't as simple as all that.  And I can totally understand how you are feeling about work too.  I've got a meeting with my immediate boss on Thursday week which he has just arranged enttitled 'catch up' which presumably means he's realised that since they've cancelled all the projects I work on I don't now have anything to do.  The thing is I would love to be made redundant from a money point of view, but ideally not until June, and ideally not until I've got a place on a teacher training course, and right now that is taking a while as the lady that is supposed to be writing my reference isn't getting it done   (to be fair I know she's busy...)  Actually to be totally truthful I'd love to be made redundant now, but that's not totally practical as it is only fair to DH to earn as much money as I can for the last few months.  What I really would prefer not to have to do is resign as then I'd have to work my notice period still, presumably, with nothing to do    So glad you've got Tunisia to look forward to    Sounds blissful!  And I hope all the other personal issues settle down    It's really nice to have you back.  I know I've had various breaks from FF when I just needed to stop thinking about it, but I've always missed the bunnies (sometimes I've wondered if I could get them to lock me out of the whole site except this thread so that I couldn't start reading the other threads and making myself depressed, but I guess it's just a question of willpower!!)

By the way, Danni and Angie - I think you're absolute stars with your weight loss!!  I'm in total awe!

I just thought I'd moot the idea, but does anyone fancy another meet up?  It would be lovely as I missed the last one ...

Love to everyone else

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Joanna and Tracey 

Joanna...I've just got to say, I know what you mean about 'getting yourself locked out of all other threads but this one!' I wanted to come back to say hi to you guys, and then found myself elsewhere though....eg...looking at BFP announcements  (amongst other places), hoping to see a 'natural miracle from anyone trying as long as me' It's automatic and I kinda did it without thinking! 
Mind you, in my wandering, I did find out that an old friend of mine (Myra) (who I was in the recovery room with on my first IVF) has just got her BFP naturally after much hardship, including a marriage break down, so I'm glad I went 'poking around' if only for that reason. 
I popped into my old hospital sites to say hi, but on both, I only knew ONE person there!! 
One of my hospital threads have a separate 'mummy thread' and all the oldies are still there so I popped in there and said hi.
I just think it doesn't do me (or you) any good, as I get to a place where I feel I have made my peace and should just move on, then being on here can sometimes make me feel like even most of those I have spoken to from the beginning on here (exluding this thread, as we're like a little family now ) and have had as many years struggle as me have now got their BFP's. I know that isn't the case at all, and I know I am not alone in this feeling, but it's only natural I suppose.
Luckily I have quite a healthy ability to 'compartmentalise' in my mind (same as you do I think) as this feeling is in no way attached to the happiness I feel for my friends etc when they announce their BFP's or when I meet their babies etc. It's especially lovely in this thread as we have all followed each others journeys from struggles through to many happy endings  
I'm sure the path ahead will become clear for us soon hun whatever our destiny has planned  

Love Angie x x


----------



## Pol

Hello bunnies

Angie - you are so right!  Haven't got time to answer properly but I just wanted to say how much your post chimed in with me!

Currently have sister and b-i-l and niecelet to stay - quite a handful keeping everyone happy but going ok!!  Will post properly next week!!

Have a lovely weekend everyone!

Jx


----------



## Pol

Hello bunnies

Wow - what fab weather!!!  Now I have wireless I can work in the garden which is fab although unfortunately I have a new neighbour whose teenage daughter really can't sing and for some reason is doing it loudly in the garden ...  Now the aunt or whatever she is is discussing whether I'm growing sweet peas or not with me sitting not 3 yards away... that's the great thing about a big hat - gives you artificial privacy!!  Ah now the baby is crying and the teenaged daughter (it's aunt) is having a row with her mum as she doesnt' want to feed him but her mum says she's got tea on (people have tea early up north).  I so wish I could write well as things are so hilarious round here ... I should invite Alexander McCall Smith to stay - he'd be able to make something of it!! Still I can't complain - they don't seem to be smokers so far - that's the worst thing with terraced living if someone up-wind of you smokes in the garden all summer!!  Apparently the noisy neighbours next door to them are moving out now so no boy-band ballads this summer - DH was saying he'll almost miss them!!  

Speaking of which DH will be home any minute so I'd better stop whittering on ...

I've been in Prague earlier this week at a conference which was pretty exhausting (I'm getting so fed up with this travelling, especially now I have an escape plan!) 

How are all the bunnies??  Planning a relaxing evening outdoors I hope!  

No real news just wanted to say hi! 

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all  

Just wanted to wish all my fellow Easter Bunnies a very Happy Easter!    

Catch you all soon,

Luv Angie x x


----------



## Jambo

Hi bunnies

Gosh Angie, I hadn't even thought of that!  I've just sat and looked at my (long) list of treaments and worked out that it must have been Easter 2007 that this thread started!

I hope you are all well and enjoy your Easter Monday holiday



Jayne


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi bunnies  

Gotta dash as should be getting ready for work, but just wanted to pop in to say I hope you're all well.  

Catch you soon,

Luv Angie x x


----------



## Pol

Hello bunnies

All well here - loving the nice weather!!  took the afternoon off work and went for a walk with a friend which was lovely.

The slugs have eaten all my lettuce seedlings    

Jx


----------



## carol548

hello bunnies - hope that this finds most of you well. I was chatting to danni a few weeks ago and she convinced me to post that G is expecting his little bro or sis to appear in october! a totally natural and very very shocking bfp. we were planning ET in the next few weeks and well.....after years of not being to ovulate it appears he unblocked the plumbing! I hope you don't mind me posting this news. I have not had time to read through everything but I really do still think a lot about here and wish everyone the very best. Lots of love carol xxxx PS spooky thing G was ET on fri 13th april and I got this bfp fri 13th feb...I LOVE friday 13th!


----------



## Jambo

Carol

it is trully great news.  I really believe that folk should never feel bad for achieving their dream.  I wish you all the very best for a healthy pregnancy and so much happiness as a family

Jayne


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

Hey guys, just a little note to say howsit to all you little bunnies, we are all settled now in our new home, still alot to do to make it habitable, but we will get there...
I do lurk regularly, but rarely post anymore.
The kidly winks are growing fast....attached the most recent pictures I have for you to see...
I hope everyone is well, I am ok, suffering quite badly with my depression and panic attacks alot, which luckily I am getting alot of support from my fella and the local HV etc...so hopefully going to feel alot better soon.
Off to Butlins on Monday, cant believe that I am now going to Butlins without panicking about seeing pregnant women and little babies....something I am really looking forward too.
Great news Carol at your recent BFP....
Angie so lovely to see you back on FF hunny...
Anyway cant stop just going to bed am exhausted...
Love and Bunny hugs to all 
Elaine xxx


----------



## Pol

Woohoo Carol - what fab news!!!  I'm so happy for you!

And great to hear from you too, Elaine!  So glad that life is treating you ok despite everything and that you are getting the support you need.  You really haven't had an easy time of it, but at least there are some big positives amongst the challenges.  I know that that doesn't help with depression though as it just isn't all that logical!  Have a fabulous time at Butlins with your two cheeky monkeys who by the way look totally gorgeous.

I'm just rushing off for a curry but had to just post after hearing that news!

Jx


----------



## Veitchy

Hello All you lovely Bunnies,

I so miss talking to you all, although I know I am terrible at posting  

Anyway I am at work and boss has just come back so better be off but will be back later with some personals I promise.  I was wondering though how many of us still lurk on this thread? I know ages ago Angie asked something similar but would love to see how many are still out there.

Also can you believe my little man is 1 now, it goes so quick, only seems 5 minutes I was sat in Angies garden enjoying her hospitality (Angie - Matthew still plays with the toy you gave him, it is great at distracting him when we are putting all his creams on, although the lights no longer work as it does get thrown around a lot!!)

Danni - Are you there hun, you seem to have disappeared, hope you are OK.

Oh look at me, got carried away and boss is giving me a funny look.

Back soon
Tracey XXX


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

Hey I still lurk hunny....glad to see you, was starting to think I was the only bunny around lol


----------



## gbnut

I look from time to time as well

Hope everyone is well

susan xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## M&amp;M

I pop in too!   Never seem to have much time to post these days but I do still read. Good to see a few of you are still here.

Time really has flown since we were all first cycling together!!  

M xx


----------



## Pol

I also hop by, at least whenever there is any new news on here ... Like you say it really is amazing where the time has gone!  I just bought my little god-daughter her second birthday present and she was born about a month after our first cycle!

My exciting news is that I now 90% have a place on a school-based teacher training course for next year - I just have to do the 'school visit' which I'm slightly less worried about in that it's not competitive (ie I'm the only person they are considering) but obviously it's also quite daunting as it's half a day to make a really good impression on the people who are going to really influence my start in my new career   and obviously if they hate me then I loose the place!  I had the first round interview on Tuesday and it was really nerve-wracking as loads of people wanted my first choice school and it was the only one that would mean I could still live at home next year but I got it so I've been frisking about like a dog with two tails ever since!  Was a bit embarrassing telling work that I'm almost certainly leaving (I have to give three months notice but they are being quite flexible which is nice of them as the course starts on the 24th August) and trying not to look to happy and excited  

I take the fact that we all have less time to post on here as a good sign that we are all getting on with whatever life is offering us right now but I do miss hearing from you all  

Jx


----------



## gbnut

Joanna that is great news. It will be here before you know it. Fingers crossed that it goes well.

I have just changed jobs so getting the grips with that i am now working in cmht rather than hospital rehab. Have had a rough time the last few months with illness was in and out of hospital as i had a reaction to medication i was on and it has done a fair bit of damage to my lungs. Being an inpatient for two weks really maks you look at your own pracice!!!!!! So although i have started a new job i was transfered while off sick so now only working mornings and gradually building my hours up.  Feeling much better now but still very tired.  I just want to be normal !!!!!!!!  part from that me ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Susan x


----------



## poppy05

Hi bunny's  

Im still lurking too  

Ive had quite a bit going on in my life recently so haven't been spending alot of time on FF, and haven't been posting, just reading.
I guess i should fill you all in on whats been happening.
DH and i split up 8 weeks ago, it was me who decided to end things not him, i just dont feel im in love with him anymore, and i have felt like this for a long time, but have never had the courage to leave him, as a person i love him to bits, but im just not happy in my marriage, there are lots of reasons, and they are all things ive tried to address in the past and nothing ever changes.
I have no idea what will happen in the future, but for me to want him back i would need to fall in love with him again, i am a great believer in whats meant to be and all that so, i guess if we are meant to be together we will be at some stage, but right now i feel happy and like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders.

Sorry no personals, but i hope you are all well, and carol if you are reading i hope you and bump are ok    

Love Danni x x


----------



## Pol

Oh my!  Big hugs to both Susan and Danni!  At least it looks like things are looking up for you both at the moment!

Must dash as need to get shopping for tea before my next meeting, but didn't want to just read and run

Jx


----------



## Veitchy

Afternoon everyone,

It is great to see there are still a few of us lurking around.

Danni - It is great to hear from you but I am sorry you have been going through so much   I was beginning to worry as you seemed to have gone so quiet.  You do sound very positive about things though which is brilliant.

Elaine - Good to hear from you again, your two look so cute, did you have a good time in Butlins? we went to Centre Parks a couple of weeks ago and Matthew had a great time especially in the pool.

Joanna - I always love your posts you always to seem to have so much going on    How exciting though a new career that sounds brilliant can not wait to hear how it all goes.

Susan - I am sorry you have been through so much, will the damage to your lungs cause you a long term problem, I really hope it will all settle down for you and at least you are starting to feel better.

Well all is good with me, I am finally getting back into routine with work and although I would rather be spending time with Matthew I am trying to make the most of the situation I am in.  Matthew is going from strength to strength and still loving nursery, had a bit of a scare with him the other week though as he had a severe allergic reaction to eggs which scared us all but he bounced straight back to his old self thankfully.

Hope everyone has a great bank holiday weekend.
Tracey X


----------



## Jambo

Hi Bunnies

I normally check in and see if there are any updates from folk although keep telling myself I'm going to stop!    

Danni, it is a big decision you have made and I wish you well with it.  

Susan, I hope you are beginning to feel better.  

Elaine, Joanna and Tracey, good to hear from you too.  

For me...I'm just back from a week in Italy today and go in for my hysterectomy on 11 June.  I've had 7 full IVF cycles and have decided there will be no more so we are going to see what can be done about m endo.  I am pleased about this.  

Keep in touch

Jayne


----------



## Pol

Hello everyone

I've just spent a therapeutic couple of hours in the garden   it's been really grey and overcast the last couple of days, but it's suddenly warmer and the sun is trying to break through which is lovely, as I only really function properly in the sun!

Jayne - great to hear from you.  Hope you had a great time in Italy and are feeling relatively calm about the hysterectomy.  I guess it's somethign you've been planning for a while now so it's probably good to have the date? 

Tracey - sorry to hear about Matthew's allergic reaction!  A few weeks ago I was staying at a friend's who runs a gastro-pub and he had had two children have severe allergic reactions in his pub that week - in the first case the parents hadn't thought to mention that the child had an allergy, and in the second the grandma had fed the child some of her walnut icecream.  Both came to no harm in the end but he was feeling really mixed up about it as he felt responsible, but if people don't tell you then how can you take appropriate measures?

Danni - hope things are ok with you.  Have you moved out or vice versa?  Hope this is the start of a new and better episode in your life  

tbc in a new window as this one is joggling around now ...


----------



## Pol

Dont' know if it's just me (or if FF wants to limit the size of postings   ) but I find when I get to the bottom of a window it no longer scrolls so I have to type blind which is a bit annoying hence the double posting!

Susan - sounds like you've had a really horrendous time of it.  Hope the new job is working out well though and that you're gradually feeling better.  

M&M - Hope life is treating you and DH well - have you got some nice plans for the summer?

Elaine - hope the chicklets are doing well - they must be quite grown up by now

And everyone else who might be lurking out there - big hugs!  Esp Kate who I assume has had her little one now!

Jx


----------



## Pol

Hurrah, my dear bunnies!  I've been accepted on a teacher training course!  3 weeks between the two interviews has been really hard, and it was really unreal to start with, but having enjoyed about 5/7ths of the celebratory champagne (DH is feeling a bit under the weather with a cold) it's finally starting to sink in!

Jx


----------



## custard

Yay!  Congratulations Joanna!  That's great news.  Hard work, but very rewarding.

Lots of love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## gbnut

Joanna great news

I wish you all the best with it.

hope you are all ok

lots of loves

Susan x


----------



## M&amp;M

Joanna,

That's fantastic news, well done.  I'm sure you'll make a great teacher.

Hope everyone else is well.

M xx


----------



## Jambo

Hi Bunnies

My goodness, when I was looking for our thread, I couldn't believe the bunny thread started over two years ago.  How time flies.  

Anyway, I just thought I'd let folk know I had my hysterectomy on Thursday.  It went well but it was a difficult operation (due to the endo) so I have a catheter fitted for 10 days to give my bladder a wee rest.  (So I'm sitting here attached as I type)    All seems to be going well and I'm looking forward to my recuperation culminating in a week in Tuscany with friends in August.  I'm feeling very positive about this and am looking forward to the new chapter opening up for Stuart and I.  

I hope you are all doing okay too.  

Jayne


----------



## Pol

Hello Jayne

Just saw your post!  Glad to hear the op went ok, and that you are feeling positive - and I imagine a big sense of relief it's over!  Very best wishes for a speedy recovery.   

Jx


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi Jayne,

So glad to read your op went well. You are sounding very up beat, which is great. Hope the recuperation goes smoothly. What a great hol to look forward to as well! I love Tuscany, was there a couple of years ago. Take care and stay in touch.

M xx


----------



## gbnut

Hi Jayne 

Hope the re coup is going ok. Remember not to over do it.  Thinking of you.  If you have any questions just ask..

Just think life without Endo  It made a huge difference for me..

Take care

Susan x


----------



## Scots Fi

Jayne,

Sorry the op was difficult, but glad to hear you sounding so positive already.  I hope your recuperation goes well and that you have a fabulous time in Tuscany!

We're off to Turkey in two weeks - can't wait!

Joanna - CONGRATULATIONS on your teacher training course.  You will be just great!  How nice to have something challenging and exciting to look forward to.

Danni - so sorry to hear your news.  I hope it all works out for you.

Tracey - Sorry to hear about Matthew.  I know how scary it can be - Alex has a full blown dairy allergy - no cows milk, yoghurt, cheese etc...

Lots of love to you all (and those I haven't mentioned)

Fiona
x


----------



## Pol

OMG - I have just been eaten alive by midges in the back garden!  Now I'm prevaricating - need to get the house set up for my parents and their friends to stay tomorrow night

How is everyone?

 to all!

Jx


----------



## Jambo

Hi Joanne

I hope you are doind/going somewhere nice with your parents tonight.  I've got my friend's 40th tonight and my folks are going to be there.  I don't think I'll be staying long as I picked up something rather too heavy yesterday (2 weeks post op) and was really ill all day.  Feeling a bit better today  

Jayne


----------



## lizt

Hi Everyone

Joanne- great news on getting into teachers college, when do you start?

Jayne -hope you are recovering well from your surgery.

All is well here just busy as always. Sam is great, of course totally mobile and into everything, he has a wicked sense of humour and is just starting to have the odd temper but I think all normal for this age! He has just graduated from the infant room to the junior toddler room, even got a pic of him in a graduation outfit, so funny! I am now working in the senior toddler room with 2-3 year olds which is fun, and in the new year Sam may move into the room with me which could be interesting.

Weather here is lovely, was going to Niagara on the lake but my friend is ill so will go next weekend, and I now have a car, couldn't cope any longer without one and it has made a huge difference.

Back home for three weeks in October, can't wait but am already stressing about the 7 hour flight with Sam on my lap, he scream blue murder!

TTFN
Liz x


----------



## Pol

Ooh Jayne - that sounds nasty!  Hope you are feeling better now!  It's so easy to forget and overdo things isn't it  

Liz - lovely to hear from you and that things are going well for you.  Glad that things are working out with your job and great news that you have a car - makes so much difference doesn't it!

My parents were on their way back from a sailing holiday with their friends, so got in at 2am, and were then keen to actually get back to Northumberland, but we had a nice mornign together and I cooked a big cooked breakfast to send them on their way.  Then I had a totally lazy afternoon - was going to go for a walk but there was an almighty thunderstorm so watched an Agatha Christie instead!

DH has been away for 4 days helping my bro renovate his new house, but is back today - hurrah!

And I look like I've got chicken pox I am that covered in midge bites - I've never reacted like this to them before - yes I've been bitten but they haven't come up like this!

I start my course in August, Liz, but I'm going in on Wednesday for an induction mornign at the school with the other student - hope she's nice!!  She could well be 12/13 years younger than me    But I'm really looking forward to it!

Jx


----------



## gbnut

I see we have been moved again.

How is everyone and what you all up too??

Jayne you fully recovered yet and back to work?

Joanne are you getting ready to be a student again?


Susan x


----------



## Jambo

Hi Susan

I had some strange things happening when I looked up new replies to my posts   but here we are  

I am very well.  It's 6 weeks post op and I have been signed off for another 2.  I'm off to Tuscany in 3 and 1/2 weeks so am thinking about asking the doctor to sign me off til I go my holidays.  I got a letter from the surgeon saying it had been a difficult op as my ovary (had one removed before) and cyst had been stuck to my bowel and my bladder was covered in adhesions (hence needing the catheter in for 10 days).  I really appreciated him writing to me and copying the GP rather than the other way around.  How long were you off work for?  And how are you, been up North recently?

How are the rest of the bunnies?  Hope you are all well.  

Jayne


----------



## M&amp;M

Hiya Jayne & Susan,

Good to hear from you. Yes, the separate threads have been merged and it was a bit strange Jayne when I looked at new replies to my posts!  Managed to find you though.

Jayne - Sorry to hear your op was a difficult one but hoping you are through the worst of it now. I'm sure a hol to lovely Italy will do you the world of good. Getting signed off till then is probably a good idea too. Sounds like you had a great surgeon for the op.

Susan - What are you up to these days? How are you health wise?

Hello anyone else reading. 

I'm OK, still read FF but don't always post quite as much as I used too. Feel a bit of a veteran member now!!  Nice to keep up with the Bunnies though.

M xx


----------



## Jambo

Oh my goodness M&M

You're on the 2WW            

That is such great news....

We'll all be hanging in there for a fantastic positive result for you.  How has this cycle gone?  take your time a big long post with every detail MUCH required  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## custard

Hi All,

M&M -                                     Lots and lots of positive vibes for your 2WW hun.

Jayne - Sorry to hear that the op wasn't straight forward.  Hope you do get signed off a bit longer so that you can be really ready when the time comes to go back to work.

I'm mad busy with work, but other than that, not much going on.  The cats are hunting too much and I don't have enough spare time for everything I want to do!  Mostly normal really.

Hope everyone else is really well.
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gbnut

Michaela  best of luck on 2ww are you on meds for your high nks ?  I presume the defrost went well.  looking forward to hearing your news.

Jayne glad to here you are going well are you bored yet? I was off for 13 weeks in all i think. and when i went back to work at first i was exhausted but you soon get into the swing of things.  Then it was like it never happened.  It was really good that the consultant wrote to you.  must admit when i am writing to the GP/client at work i always address to client and cc GP but some of my colleagues do the other way. How are you emotionally from the op?

As for me i was up in Edinburgh last weekend ( the one before the one that has just finished!!!!!!!) and it was good. Enjoyed seeing family.   Going caravan to Devon in september so got that to look forward to. Was meant to be going to V festival in Aug but not going now as it is to far to walk and stay on feet for however if we do not sell tickets then we will go!!!!.  So i think he is going to take me away somewere nice instead.


----------



## M&amp;M

Hiya,

Jayne - Damn, you've blown my cover!   Was hoping no one would notice! Yes I'm on 2ww and just into beginning of 2nd week so the   has kicked in big time!  

Jen - Good to hear you are well or though perhaps not so good that you are so busy. Thanks for the positive energy.  

Susan - Sounds like you have lots of good things planned for you and DH. Hope you enjoy your hol in Sept. Yes I am on meds for the NK cells. It's steroids, aspirin & heparin as well as Gestone jabs as I don't absorb the progesterone in the pessaries enough. 

Wont bore you all with full details of tx, even though Jayne asked for it!!  After all our failed tx decided we couldn't go into this last FET without some serious tests. So had all the immune ones done and luckily all were clear except the NK cells. My levels were nearly treble normal!  So had 3 frosties, all thawed last Mon and all survived but one was not viable. Other 2 were completely intact and transferred same day. We also had assisted hatching this time. Our clinic have been having a lot of success with this. Had my Progesterone levels checked today via bloods to make sure Gestone is doing the job and thankfully all seems OK, even though my level is lower than it was on the last tx. So last week of the 2ww now. Feeling a bit unhopefull as feel totally normal with no pains etc. Everyone I know and everything I read on hear about 2ww says those who get pg always have AF pains/cramping and I have nothing! Want to believe it can happen but finding it hard. Anyway we'll see, all will be revealed soon.

M xx


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi Bunnies,

Quick update.......... BFN today as expected. AF started trying to make an appearance Thurs so knew there wasn't much hope. Emotionally wrung out at moment.     Thanks for the support.

M x


----------



## Jambo

Michaela

I am so very sorry that your cycle was not successful.  Words of consolation just don't work but I can say that I am sorry and am thinking of you  

Take care of yourself

Jayne
XXX


----------



## gbnut

Michaela
  My heart goes out to you both. xxxx  thinking of you 


Susan x


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

I still keep track with you all even though ive not been posting much

Just wanted to send massive hugs to Michaela    
Im so very sorry sweetheart, you have been through so much, and this is just not fair  
My thoughts are very much with you and Rich, you know where we are if you need us    

Lots of love to everyone else  

Love Danni x x


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

I am so so very sorry Michaela, how terrible...my thoughts are with you and DH xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

I was going to catch up and write a big post in the next few days, (I'm very rarely here as it's better for my sanity I think  ) but  I just wanted to say;

Michaela......I just wanted to send you both all my love  and say I'm so very sorry to hear the news of your BFN.  
The whole thing is so very unfair and unjust  
My thoughts are with you hun x x 

Love Angie x x


----------



## Jambo

Angie

I see that you and I are STILL dieting and again round about the same level of weight loss! 

Well done.  I know that I am loving buying new clothes.  Just bought two pairs of jeans and two t shirts and a pair of trainers in the sale (on my credit card).  

MAGIC!

Jayne


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Jayne......Well done you on the weight loss, that's brilliant!!! It is a lovely feeling getting into smaller clothes isn't it  
I'm not dieting at the moment, just trying to be good, but I have kinda 'stuck' at the '10lbs to go' phase, so I've kept my ticker as I hope to eventually shift it.
I was walking with Jason quite regularly (5-7 miles, 3x a week, and even about 10-13 miles a time when we were on our hols in Cornwall), but we've had to stop that for a bit. I have developed a persistant pain in my hip (not been to docs yet ) and Jason has got a problem with his heels, so between the 2 of us, we're not doing too well with the exercise  lol

Michaela.......More hugs for you hun  I hope you're ok x x

Hi to everyone else  I hope you are all well. x

As for us, we have now started on the Adoption Path.
We took a long time out to think about it, and have gone through all the possible emotions including, uncertainty, fear, worry, confusion, hope,.......and are now through the other side at the '100% sure, excited, but still quite nervous' stage. 
We have our Information Day booked for 10th October, so we are now well and truly in the system and on the path 
The whole assessment process is very involved and long winded and consists of many parts and hurdles, and in total should take about 10 months from now. 
After that, the matching process can take a varied amount of time. 
I will keep you all posted 

Lots of love to you all 

Angie x x


----------



## Pol

That's very exciting, Angie!  I think it's brilliant that you have worked things through to this stage - it must have taken a lot of thinking and talking - and I wish you all the very best!

I'm meanwhile started on my new vocation as a teacher ... loving it so far!

love to everyone

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi again all,

Joanna........That's brilliant re/your new vocation. You'll be a wonderful teacher.  You are always so hard working, dedicated, disciplined and positive in all you do, the kiddies will be lucky to have you 
I know exactly where 'you're at' though, as I was previously trying to decide on which way to go career-wise, as if we hadn't decided to adopt, I'd have needed a more satisfying career, and one that I felt 'made a difference' (I had a few different ideas). 
As it is, it now makes sense for me to stay put, one, because I've been there 10 years, and my boss is quite supportive, so wont cause me any problems re/adoption appointments/roster changes etc, and secondly, it is preferred if you are off work for at least a year when you adopt, so it makes no sense for me to change jobs/careers now. 
Keep us updated on the teacher training  

Hi everyone else.......  ,
No further news from me except that I am back on the wagon re/trying to lose my last bit of weight. I am atm 5lbs more than it says on my initial adoption form (you undergo a medical where they weigh you and check BMI etc), and 8lbs off my goal, so I have a real incentive now  

Hope you are all well 

Love Angie x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Just saving us from the bottom of page 2......nooooooo!  

Hope there are still some bunnies around.  

Hope you're all well.  

We've just had our Adoption Information day, which went well, and I'm at the moment ploughing through the form to request the initial home visit, (soooo many forms, lol, I feel like we're completing a degree course work! I know how neccessary it is though) after that, (if it all goes well, and they like us) they will start with all the checks and book us in for our 4 day prep' course.  
I'll keep you updated. 
From the point of the initial home visit (which will hopefully happen in the next month - 2 months) the rest of the assessment process should take no more than 8months.

It's strange, I go from feeling nervous and apprehensive, to totally excited   I think when we have a date for our prep' course we will feel like we are well and truly on our way.

Hope all's well with you all. I think of you often x

Lots of love

Angie x x


----------



## Jambo

Angie

that's great news.  I hope the process is as smooth as it can be (whilst being so rigerous).  There is something really good about stepping off the IVF rollercoaster and making new positive changes eg for me having my hysterectomy and for you applying for adoption.  I hope it all works out for you  

Jayne


----------



## custard

Hi Angie and Jayne,

Lovely to hear from you both.  I'm still around.  We are on our final 2WW from an FET and this will be our last one, so we have our fingers crossed.  We are now pretty ready to move on from this journey I think.

Lots of love to you both,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Jambo

Jen

WOW.  Sending you loads of   for this to work.  Having said that, I', feeling pretty good about life even though it didn't work out for us.  I just wish it hadn't taken 7 cycles to realise that    

All the very best 

Jayne


----------



## gbnut

Jen you kept that a secret from us bunnies all the very best and let us know hw thigs go for you both xxx       

Angie so glad it is all going in the right direction, it will be here before you know it 

Jayne how is things with you Are you fully recovered now and back at work Hope all is good for you 

As for me Jmaes and I are just plodding along same old!!!! Jobs are our lifes at the moment and little time for much else which is wrong think i need to make some us time soon xx

Love to all other bunnies

susan xx


----------



## custard

Thanks everyone!

Hi Susan - lovely to hear from you again.  Yes, you must find some time for you!  Is there anything that you and James have always fancied trying that you could do together?  Ice-skating? Pot-holing?!!?

Thanks Jayne.  Sending you much love!

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

Hey ladies..
Congrats Angie on getting on with the adoption route.. must feel amazing to progressing to getting your long awaited for child xxx

Jen... wishing you all the luck in the world with this cycle I really hope this is the one!!! wishing you lots and lots of luck!! xxx

Susan ... hope you and dh get some long awaited time together soon.

Well dunno what you know and what you dont now its been so long, uhm, I am a full time single mum now, me and chris split quite a few months ago, and have just applied to do a degree in childhood and youth studies, with the hope of working with vulnerable adults in a hostel setting so thats the long plan... I have been really suffering with depression and am on a multitude of tablets, but its mainly because what chris put me through so... time is a great healer so I am told... 
well thats my update, I hope all them bunnies are well... 

much much love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Elaine, Maisie, Dillon xxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Just a real quicky to say Good Luck to Jen, I really hope this is the one for you.   


Luv Angie x x


----------



## Jambo

Hi Bunnies

Angie, I see you had your home visit yesterday.  How did it go?  Fingers crossed for you both  

Jen,       for you too.  I really really hope we have a great big positive on this thread so many years after starting it  

Jayne


----------



## custard

Thanks everyone.  Sorry not to update you sooner.  It was a BFN again for us, so we have come to the end of the treatment road.  We went straight away on holiday for a week (hence the lack of an update).  We are trying to get our heads around what this means for us, but generally we are doing OK.

Thank you all for so much support over the last 3 years, it has been much appreciated.

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gbnut

Jen i am so sorry for you both. we are all here for you.  It can take time to come to terms with having no children but it does get slightly earier.  Are you thinking of what your next step will be. What ever it us I wish you both the best of luck.  Plese keep in touch with us all.

Love Susan x


----------



## custard

Thanks so much Susan.  As I've said before, the support we've had here has been amazing and we are both really grateful for it.

Lots of love,
Jen
x


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

I am so very sorry to you both, I know there isnt really anything I can say, love to you and dh xxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

*Jen..... *  I'm so very sorry hun  I always search for the right words to say in this situation, but I know there are none that actually help much, and in a way none are needed as you know we all understand exactly how you are feeling, and that we are thinking of you.  x x

*Jayne......* Awww thanks for noticing hun re/our home visit.  All I can say in answer to your question is *exhausting !*
She was with us for 3 hours, she was very nice, but quite serious (which I know they have to be on the first visit to establish that you are 100% in the right 'place' to start assessment and 100% ready for adoption.)
She advised us that it can now take up to 4 weeks to hear if we have been accepted to officially apply and start the Assessent. (1 week down, 3 to go). 
It can then take up to 3 months to be given a place on the 5 day prep' course, which is the next step. Although it's far more intense, and takes much longer, in a way it's like IVF, in that we are ticking off each stage as a milestone passed and a step nearer.  
I'll keep you posted.
Glad to hear you're feeling positive and happy about life   We feel the same, but like you it took us a few cycles to get there. I don't regret it though as I feel I have totally been able to 'put the lid on that box' and feel that we gave it a good go. x x

Hi to all the other bunnies, hope you are all well. Catch you all soon,

Luv Angie x


----------



## custard

Hi Elaine and Angie,

Thanks so much for your kind words.  You're totally right Angie, it's not so much about what you say as about knowing that others understand and feel for you.  We'll be OK.  

Angie - So exciting to hear about the next steps on your journey.  I'll keep everything crossed for you and I  hope you'll keep us in touch with how you are getting along.

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Pol

Hello bunnies!

Big hugs to you all, especially Jen.  I'm so sorry it didn't work out and hope you can move on into a better place - as you can see there are a group of us ready to testify that moving away from treatment is the best thing we did, however hard it was to come to terms with.

Angie - that's so exciting!  I know it must be incredibly hard to keep the momentum up when you are so excited and nervous but the time scales for everythign are so long.  Very best of luck with it all!

Elaine - glad to hear that you are moving on from a very difficult time.  The course sounds like a really good thing, and that new focus will I'm sure help you to feel better about everything.

As for me, I'm doing fine.  Have just gone back to school after my first half term.  It's been really hard work, and quite emotionally draining, but I know what I'm doing is the right thing, my mentor is absolutely fantastic and I couldn't ask for a more supportive one, I really feel like I can tell her everything, and I can just about keep up with studying aroudn 4 days a week in school (I hope I can, anyway!).  The hardest bit is knowing how much rests on me completing everythign to a sufficient standard, but eventually you just have to concentrate on the next thing and forget about the bigger picture!  

Love to everyone and best of luck with everythign that is going on with each of you!

Jx


----------



## poppy05

Hi bunnies

Ive not been here for a while so thought i would say hi  

Jen - Im so sorry to read your news sweetie   thinking of you both 

Angie - So pleased for you and J, i wish you all the luck in the world for your adoption journey, your future son/daughter will be truly blessed to have you as parents, you will be amazing   

Joanna - Glad to hear all is going well with your new job, i bet it will be good fun in the run up to christmas with all the plays and parties  

Susan, Michaela, Elaine, Liz, Fiona and anyone ive missed who still reads, big hello to you all, hope life is treating you well  

There isn't much news from me, it's been 7 months now since i split up with DH, we are both happy in new relationships, and are getting on really well as friends, infact i just popped home for something and ended up having a cup of tea with ex DH and his girlfriend!!   it was a bit odd, but really nice we can be civilised, i would hate it to have all turned nasty, 17 years is a long time to be with someone so would hate for us to not be friends.

I have a new job working in a salon which is going really well, i have been asked to be manager from next year, so it's nice ive got my career to concentrate on, i still do some hairdressing from home on my days off, so i still get to see my little old ladies bless them!  
Other than that thats about all the news i have for you, oh im still your resident clubber, i wouldn't let you down there!!  

Lots of love to everyone
Love Danni x x


----------



## Jambo

Danni

so great to hear that things are going well for you - both personally and professionally.  That's good news.  I am well.  We had our twentieth anniversary in September so I got two roman numeral X ro represent twenty tattoed on my shoulder.  i thought Stuart would think it was tacky but I think he loves it    I'm still getting twinges after my hysterectomy 5 months ago but it's only to be expected.  

Take care

Toodlepip


----------



## Scots Fi

Dear all,

I do pop in for a wee look/read from time to time and glad to see that you have all found paths to follow.  I saw Danni's post and thought I should 'come out' and say  

We are all very well and enjoying every minute with wee Alex.  He is an absolute star and makes me smile and laugh every day.

Please accept my apologies for the lack of personal messages - it's getting late, we've had busy weekend, and I have very busy week at work coming up so ought to get to bed.  Please know though that I think of you all often and wish you all the very best for the future.

Love and best wishes,

Fiona
x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Sorry no time for personals this time. x

Just wanted to let you know I've changed my screen name as you can see.  

We now have the confirmation that we are on the waiting list for the prep' course (which should be either Jan or March). I rang up after 4 weeks (as advised, as we hadn't heard anything) and was told that a letter had been sent out weeks ago on 6th Nov!!! We didn't receive it until a couple of days ago (3 weeks after it was sent, according to post mark). It was annoying as we could have been saved 3 weeks of worrying and watching the letter box!! PLUS, annoyingly, that letter would have most likely arrived on my Birthday, 9th Nov, and been a wonderful present! (had it not gone missing!).

Well at least we know now. So that's another stage over and now we wait....again...I'll keep you posted.

See you all soon,

Luv Anj x


----------



## Jambo

That's GREAT news, even if it is a bit late in arriving  

You must be getting excited and nervous all at the same time.  You'll be a family with childrenvery soon  

Jayne


----------



## Pol

Hurrah - that's brilliant news!  I'm really rooting for you - I so hope this process goes smoothly for you!

Meanwhile I've survived my first teaching practice.  Mind you the next one starts in just 6 weeks time (only 4 school weeks) so no rest of the wicked!

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all  

I hope you are all well  

No time for personals atm, just wanted to share my most recent bit of news with my old bunny   friends 

We have been given the date for our Prep' Course and it's in January!!  
We are really excited as we were sure we would have to wait until the March or May one!  

That now means from the date they get our acceptance back from the invitation to the course (so approx mid Dec, as it hasn't arrived in post yet) the Government guidelines are that the Assessment should take no more than 8 months from this point.
We've still got a lot ahead of us but so far it's been moving ahead quicker than expected  

Lots of love to all of you   
How are all your preparations for Xmas going?  

We're off to see the Nutcracker at The Royal Opera House in Covent Garden tonight, so am quite excited  

Catch you all soon,

Luv Anj x x x


----------



## custard

Anj, that's brilliant news.  Massive congrats!  You must both be so excited, well done.

We too are contemplating fostering or adoption, but at the moment both options appear quite daunting, so we are taking it slowly.

Lots of love to all,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Pol

How exciting, Angie!!  I'm really pleased for you - and January is a brilliant time to be starting something - and just think - 2010 could well be 'your' year!

Jen, hope you are doing ok.  I know it's hard to work out where next and wish you the very best in working out the right solution for you.

As for me, I can't wait for the end of term.  I have a school fixed for my second teaching practice and I start there on right from the start of next term, so looking forward to that.  To be honest very much hoping that the school ethos suits me a bit better.  The school I'm currently in has the head teacher on long term sick leave, and the two deputies I just don't really like.  They treat you like you're a naughty year 6 all the time which is frankly patronising and not really in their best interests - funnily enough I have some useful skills and knowledge that they could use if they could be bothered too find out a bit about me and give me a chance.  But the people in my area (lower juniors) are all lovely so it doesn't really matter, and they are happy to let me play my part in sharing the workload - seems funny that helping out should be such and issue doesn't it!!  But it's a wierd school in my opinion, and I know they're not all like that, so so long as I can pass my teacher training there that's fine - plus my mentor couldn't be nicer, so I'm really very lucky!

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Just a quickie as I am at work atm (we have a delayed flight, niiiice! )

Joanna...Good luck for the start of new term in your new school. Not long now and you'll be breaking up for the holidays  
It sounds quite heavy going in the school you're currently in, so I hope it all ends up being a positive move to the new school. 
You're doing so well and before you know it your training will be over, and then the real fun will begin 
My sister-in-law qualified as a teacher about 2 years ago, and although the first school she worked in was a nightmare for her (long story), she's in a lovely school now and slightly younger children who think she's the bees knees (as you do when you're about 7 years old). x

Jen...... I know what you mean re/adopting being quite a daunting thought at first. We initially requested the first info pack in Dec last year, but decided to give ourselves lots of time to consider all the 'ins and outs' and thoroughly think it through. We also wanted to have a holiday together and have some time for us before we went straight into the adoption process. We ended up only sending the first forms back this July, so we had about 7 months to totally make sure it was the right thing for us. We knew it was such a big decision that we in no way made it lightly.
I wish you all the luck in the world with reaching your decision and if you do decide to embark on the adoption journey, you know where I am if you want to 'pick my brains' or even just use me as a 'sounding board'. Lots and lots of luck hun  x

Hi everyone else, I hope you are all well 

Luv Anj x x


----------



## Jambo

Hi there bunnies

just wanted to wish you all lots of fun tonight for Hogmanay and wishing you all a fantastic year for 2010.  

Jayne


----------



## Pol

Hello bunnnies!

Happy (belated) year to you all.  I just wanted to say how nice it is to have you all as friends out there somewhere getting on with whatever route life has taken you down, but ready to provide 'I know what you mean'-style support when needed.  I really do value it.  We hit a bit of a wall over the holidays - it's hard to live a different life from the one you planned, and family really don't help some of the time - wish they'd just leave us alone at Christmas to be honest! - but we're back home now, have just been for a fantastic if slightly mad walk across Bleaklow in the snow (at times I was comando crawling as it was the only way to spread my weight so I didn't go in up to my neck!) and are now sitting in front of the fire with a nice bottle of sparkling wine, so all is right in our world again!  Next year we're thinking of two weeks in the Canaries over Christmas if we can possibly afford it! Looking forward to starting at my new school tomorrow, assuming I can actually get there - will be very disappointed if it's closed! 

Anyway, here's hoping for a good 2010 for all of us

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Just wanted to pop in and say hi  

Joanna....I hope all is going well so far in your new school 
I know what you mean re/Christmas shaking things up a bit! I'm glad to get back to normal too!
Like you, I also sometimes reflect on how different the life I am leading is from the one I had planned. It's wierd to think that had things gone as initially planned I would have an approx 20 year old child/(adult!) now!!!  OMG...how old do I feel now! lol 

Hope everyone is well and recovering from the festive season!

We have our Prep Course in 2 weeks time, so we are both making our way through some books that were suggested to us by the Social Worker on our initial home visit.
Before we know it we will be starting our Home Study! 
It's taken about 6 months to get to this point (not including the approx 6 months we waited after recieving the info pack to reflect/research/prepare and be 100% sure of this new path) and it will be about July/August (hopefully) before we are approved, but so far it's going quite quickly! 
I'll keep you updated.

Catch you all soon,

Luv Anj x x


----------



## Pol

Hello ...

Not so much at school as at home looking out at the snow    I went in on Monday and had a great day starting to get to know the children and we've been shut since.  I get up each morning and get dressed and have breakfast listening to the local radio and about the time I need to go and start digging the car out it comes through that the school is closed.  Bit fed up to be honest!

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Joanna,

I know what you mean! It's like lapland here!!  
We've had over a foot of snow and it's still coming down hard. J is lucky that he can work from home, and luckily I've been off, but have to go in on Friday. We spent about 30mins digging out our car today and clearing a path to the road, as it was half way up the wheels! We thought if we started digging it out today, it may be easier when I have to leave at 5am on Friday, Yikes!!!

Hi all other bunnies, hope all's well with you x

Liz and Danni........are you still around (lurking   ), bug hugz to you if you read this  

Love Angie x x


----------



## Caz

Charter Membership.

Just a note to those of you who have either been trying to sign up for or renew charter membership recently. Tony (Site developer and general FF God) had to suspend it for a time but it has now been reactivated.

£14.99 annual membership
£2.99 monthly membership.

FF costs over £300 a month to run and exists solely on charter subscriptions and member donations. If you have received support here, I strongly urge you to give something back and sign up. If you can't afford this (or don't want to become a charter member) but want to make a donation to FF anyway, you can do so via paypal to [email protected] 

*I know I say this a lot but without the support and lifelong friendships I have made through FF, I would never be sitting here, a mummy at last, today.  *​
*Want to say thank you to Fertility Friends and help us grow?*​ *[size=12pt]Click here*​

C~x


----------



## Anjelissa

Yayyy!  

Thanks for letting us know Caz,

I've been waiting to do this for ages!
Off to renew now  

Luv Anj


----------



## Anjelissa

Yayyyy my stars are back


----------



## Pol

Hello!

I see your prep course starts on Monday - hope it goes well!  Everyone I've ever heard comment on them has said how useful they are and how nice it is to meet lots of other couples in a similar boat.

My second teaching practice starts on Monday too.  I've been doing quite a bit of teaching this week though, and I'm absolutely loving it!!!  We're doing such fun things and the children are really responding.  So looking forward to next week!

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi to all the bunnies  

I hope you are well and 2010 is so far being kind to you x

Joanna...I'm glad to see the teaching is going well and you're enjoying it so much x 

Just a little update from me.....
We have completed our Adoption Prep course, it was good, but quite exhausting!!
We met some really nice people who we hope to stay in touch with.
We are currently waiting to be assigned a Social Worker in order to start our Home Study. They reiterated to us at the end of the Prep Course that they have an obligation to have the assessment completed withing 8 months of accepting your Official Application Form (which was Dec 09 for us), so hopefully we will be approved by August time'ish 
If so, then the whole assessment process will have taken a year, which isn't bad. I have heard of people who have taken a lot longer. Luckily our LA is great, really on the ball and professional, so we feel we are in good hands.
I'll keep you all posted.

I hope all's good with everyone 

Love Anj x

PS...for any bunnies who didn't catch my explanation earlier in the thread, ...I am 'Angie x' with a new name btw  x


----------



## Pol

That sounds really positive!  Great that you met some nice people - it's the start of a whole new support network I guess!

I've finished my second teaching practice, and I have to say I'm rather chuffed with the feedback report    Back to my normal school now,  which is a bit of a jolt, but there's plenty there that I can make the most of!

Jx


----------



## poppy05

Hi bunnies  

Sorry ive not posted here for a long time, i just dont seem to have alot of time to get on here, i do pop on every few days to have a quick read through posts, so i do read your news even if i dont reply.

Angie, im so pleased to hear all is going well so far for you, i do think of you often, you and J are going to make wonderful parents and i am going to cry my eyes out the day i read you have been approved   please keep the updates coming, as like i say i do read your messages x x x 

Joanna, glad to hear the teaching is going well for you, do you have anything nice planned for half term or will you be studying?  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok,  

Oh great now my screen is playing games and i cant see the message window to type   i will have to come back again as this is doing my head in! i dont have much to say anyway  

Love to you all x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Just a quickie as not long in from work and knackered!!

Danni....Awwwwww  thank you for your lovely words, I read them out to J and he got all choked, bless him. I think of you often too hun, what've you been up to? Be sure to write again soon with all your news  HUGE hugz to you  x

Joanna....How's the school change going? Are things going ok back at your old school? I hope so. I'm glad your feedback report was so positive, I wouldn't have expected anything less from you though, they were lucky to have you!  x

Hi to all the other bunnies 
Which bunnies are still here but just 'lurking'?  pop in and say hi, it'd be lovely to hear from you x 

A little bit of news from our end. We have now been allocated a Social Worker. We haven't met her before or even heard of her, but I'm sure she'll be lovely (we hope so!).
We received a letter to say that she'll be in contact to book an appointment to start our HS asap. I'll keep you all updated.

C u all soon,

Luv Anj x

PS..Danni......the 'jumping up' thing (when you get to a certain point down in your post) in the typing window has been going on for a while, I think Tony is looking in to it. I just carry on blindly and check it after, I've usually written a lot of 'gobbledy goop' from the 'jumping up' bit though!


----------



## custard

*Waving*

I'm vaguely still around... more or less anyway!  Trying to move on but not really moving, if you know what I mean! 

Lovely to hear all your news.
Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Hiya,

I'm still around too. Tend to read more than post these days though.  

Angie - Really pleased all is progressing so well for you. What an exciting time!  

Joanna - Sounds like you are doing fabulously as well. Hope all continues that way.  

Danni - Great to hear from you. Hope all is well. The screen jumping up thing is very annoying isn't it!  

Jen - Good to see you too. Are you still doing your gardening?  

You'll all be able to see from my sig what's been going on with me. We have decided this is our last year of tx and after lots of tests and investigations have moved on to using donor sperm. We bought in bulk!!   So we have enough for several more tx but when it's gone that's it. We feel we've tried for long enough and I'm not getting any younger. I've been diagnosed with immune issues so am on all the drugs for that when we do tx now. We have tried 2 natural DIUI and are probably moving on to medicated cycles next. We have a review with our Cons next week, so watch this space!!

Love to you all,

M x


----------



## lizt

Hi bunnies

I check in fairly often, just never seems to be time to post. Sam is great, talking all the time, the bath water was 'delicious" tonight, he is currently in bed with his new camera (Valentines gift), every so often the flash goes off!!!! It's Ok, no work tomorrow, it's Family Day. I am good but very tired at the moment, on shifts with work and hate it, so does Sam. Am looking for a new home, I need two bedrooms so am going to look into buying if I can, we'll see.

M&M- I am so sorry things haven't worked out for you tx wise, what a long and painful road you have been on, I really hope this year brings you your dream.

Jen-It's always lovely to hear from you, I can't imagine how difficult it must be to let go and move on from tx, how to make that decision to stop, so heartbreaking, hugs.x

Angie- Great to hear things are progressing, I have heard the home study is pretty intense and intrusive, I hope it goes ok for you, stick with it, it'll be worth it, look forward to seeing more updates.

Danni- Glad all is well with you, whats happened with your friend (Sarah I think her name was), has she had the baby, and if so what did she have? 

Joanne- So glad you are enjoying your teacher training, clearly it was the right move for you. How long is the course and when will you finish?

Sorry this is brief, not much news, hi to all the other bunnies

Liz x


----------



## poppy05

Hi lovelies

Gonna try again with posting  

Liz, great to hear from you hun, and lovely to hear Sam is doing so well, he is so gorgeous.
My friend is sarah30, she was a bunny for a little while, and yes she had her baby, she had a beautiful little boy Conor, ive been up to see them and he is totally yummy, it was such a lovely day, and to see one of my best friends finally holding her baby was just amazing. 

Jen, big   to you lovely, nice to see your still around  

Angie, good luck with the HS, hope your social worker is lovely, and everything goes smoothly for you  

Michaela, Thanks for your PM i will reply but am off to work in a bit, just didn't want you to think i was ignoring you  

Like i said the other day i dont really have alot to tell you, i cant remember what i was up to last time i posted here so will give you a brief update of my life  

Well its been almost a year now since DH and i split up, im still with my new partner and things are going really well, we have just sold our house, so hopefulluy that will all go through relatively quick and i can start looking for a new place.
I have been working in a salon since last April and in November my boss asked me if i would like to be the manager!   so i am enjoying do that, i am also going to be doing a course this year which will allow me to actually teach hairdressing, i dont think i will ever go to college to teach but i enjoy taking training days within the salon, and having the qualification will allow me to assess the juniors and sign them off when they pass exams. 
I bought myself a new car just before xmas as my old one died on me   i feel quite proud of myself that i am managing to get on with my life, as in those first few months without mike i was scared that i wouldnt be able to do things for myself as he had always done everything for me, buying my car is the first big ish thing ive done, and each time i get in it and drive it, i always think to myself 'yeah i have paid for this all by myself with my own money', it probably sounds really silly,  

Well i think thats pretty much all i have to tell you, and this damn screen is jumping again   so im going to sign off now.

Love to you all
Love Danni x x x


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Everyone,

I am still hear and although I have not posted for ages I try to keep an eye on what everyone is up to abd it is great that we are chatting again  

All good with us can not believe Matthew will be 2 in a couple of months time, it goes so fast   I am still working full time and got promoted in October so even harder to balance home and work but beginning to get to grips with it all.

Angie - I am so sorry I have not posted earlier I have been seeing all your posts and thinging of you often I am really am so pleased that things are progressing for you so well, I am so excited for you  

Danni - It is great to see you posting again, I have often thought what you have been up to and it sounds as if things are going really well for you which is brilliant.

Liz  - It was great to hear from you and I am so pleased Sam is coming on so well, it is such a lovely age.

Michaela - You have been through so much but still sound so strong, I really do hope that the appointment has gone well and has given you some ideas about the best path for you to take to get your dream which you so deserve.

Jen - great to see you are still about.

Joanna - teacher training sounds  as if it is going great for you I am so pleased you are enjoying it all so much.

Hi to everyone else still out there, it really is so good to hear everyones news and I really hope we all keep in touch what ever paths our journeys are taking us down .

Tracey & Matthew


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi to all the bunnies!   

It's so lovely to see so many of you here!  I think of you all often, and it seems such a long time ago now that we all got to know one another!  

A small update our end, we have both been accepted for volunteer work, which is great. (It is expected of you to get as much recent experience with young children as possible, and will be of great benefit to us anyway, so we're looking forward to it.) It is going to be really hard though, fitting it in around working full time, HS visits, homework etc etc, but we know it will be so worth it all in the end!
I am really pleased as I applied to our local Nursery/Infant School (that we would like our child to attend in the future), and they are happy for me to go in for a session or two a week, however many I can fit in (in the nursery class). I just have to complete some paperwork, then I can start. I was so happy to be accepted there as it was my first choice, and also it's within walking distance!
J has been accepted onto a scheme at his work where he can go once a week to help children with their reading at a local primary school (quite a few of the big firms in London are involved with this scheme, which is really good) and is just waiting for his CRB to come back for that and he can start.

We are still waiting to hear from our allocated Social Worker for our HS to start. We're not worried too much though as it's only been 2 weeks since we received the letter and it's given us a bit of time to do more of our homework and get the volunteer work sorted etc... I'll probably chase it up in a few days though.

I'm going to do personals in a separate post, as I'm now getting the annoying 'jumping up' thing!  

Thank you all for your good wishes...  I'll keep you all updated x

Off to do personals now....

Luv Anj x


----------



## Anjelissa

....continued................

Danni...Hi hun  I'm so glad things are going well for you with your new partner and at work  Congrats for being promoted! 
Btw, that's not silly at all re/how you feel about buying your new car. I did the same when I split from my first husband, and it felt really liberating to have a nice new car that I had organised, chosen, and paid for by myself! I know exactly what you mean! 
Lots of luck with the house move, I hope that all goes really smoothly for you.
I'm just so pleased everything is going so well, you really deserve to be happy 
keep us updated x 

Jen...Hiya  What have you been up to? and what's new? I'm nosey aren't I, sorry  
I know you said a little while ago that you were considering adoption, have you thought anymore about that?
I hope you're well and happy 
I'd imagine very soon you'll be out in the garden working hard, that is if we ever get even an inkling of spring at some point soon! 
I hope all's good with you hun x 

Liz....Too long no speak!  WOW, I can't believe little Sam is nearly 2 and a half! Where did that time go?! LOl at the 'delicious bath water'!  I bet he's coming out with no end of funny things now!
Lots of luck with the house hunting, I know how stressful that can be!
Big hugz to you and Sam x 

Michaela... How did the review with your consultant go? What did you all decide for the path going forward? I wish you all the luck in the world with your next course of action, and I hope it brings you both to the well deserved and successful end of a very long journey 
Isn't it amazing all the varied paths that we have all travelled since getting to know each other and the different directions we have all had to take. It's lovely that we're all still here for each other after all that time.
Thinking of you hun, and hope the review went well x 

Tracey...Again...WOW...Mathew is nearly 2! It really is scary where the time goes! That's a lovely pic of him, I bet he's a right little pickle now and in to everything! 
Congrats on your promotion hun, I know it must be hard, but I'm glad to hear you feel you're now beginning to slot it all together  Please give little Matthew a cuddle from me  

Joanna...Hiya  I hope things are still going well at school? What else have you been up to? I must say I sympathise with you re/finding time to do all the studying you have to do etc...I feel like we're both training to be teachers atm too with all that the adoption assessment involves!!   

Hi to all the other bunnies, and lots of love,

Anj x


----------



## Pol

Hello bunnies!

You really are the people I always know I can turn to for support and general kindness and friendship!  Thank you for your kind words and support!

Angie - wow - that's exciting!  I should think the nursery are pleased to have you!  I love having extra pairs of hands in the classroom - at the school I was in last half term quite a few parents came in and it really helped.  And your DH will be very welcome too, I'm sure.  There's a big drive too get more male role-models into school, esp. helping with reading. Great that he is able to do it through his company!

Tracey - congratulations!  Lovely to hear the update on Matthew - what a gorgeous little expression on his face!

Danni - congratulations to you too, professionally and privately. It sounds like you really are enjoying the good things of being 'your own person' - I didn't meet my husband until I was 26 and was single until then, so I guess I did quite a lot of doing things for myself first, but I know you were with your ex from very young, so I can totally understand how you must feel about your car! Hope your new partner continues to make you happy!

Liz - sounds like things are going really well with you and Sam, and that you are making things work for you - I'm not surprised you're tired!  Good luck looking for a new place for the two of you!

M&M - hope the review with the consultant went well and fingers very crossed for your next treatment.  How is everything else going?

Jen - moving on ... hmmm - a really hard time, and I don't really know what I can say to help.  I had a big wobble at Christmas (doesn't help that I had 'flu, mind!).  The way I look at it now is that my grieving is in a case up in my 'attic' and from time to time I have to get it out and unpack it all, but most of the time it says closed now.  Mind you I'm very strict with myself, not letting my thoughts drift in dangerous directions on a day-to-day basis (for instance yesterday, when a parent asked me to look after her 6-month-old for 10 minutes - I know what you're supposed to say and do about babies so I said it and did it - didn't have to let my emotions get involved so I didn't!)  When I've taught a good lesson and see lots of happy faces around me I couldn't be happier, I really couldn't.  It's different, but still brilliant.  For me, moving on was all about finding a way of being truly happy without in any way denying the really deep sadness.  I wish you the very best!  We spent a happy day in the garden on Saturday getting things tidied up for the spring but then it went and snowed on Sunday!!

All going well with me.  I'm starting to apply for jobs ... scarey!  This half term we are doing a big production and I'm playing the piano for that so loads of singing rehearsals going on.  And I'm writing an assignment on learning to read ... and teaching science (friction!)

Hurrah for the bunnies!  must go and cook tea now ...

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Joanna....I just wanted to say that I identify completely with what you said about moving on. That's how I deal with it too. 
Although we have decided to adopt, in order to do that, we (I especially) had to be 100% ready to move on from ever hoping to have a birth child. It's taken many years to get to that point, but I now completely have all 'that' in a locked box in the attic of my mind. Yes from time to time the odd 'twinge' escapes, but only a healthy amount, and lately I am having to learn to slowly release some of the 'maternal yearnings' that are locked away up there in order to be able to put these to good use when we eventually meet our little one/ones. Being such a maternal person from such a young age, I am very proud of the way I have mentally dealt with infertility in such a healthy way, and have accepted that for some reason unbeknown to us, there is a reason for it all and a bigger plan at work somehow. I am quite philosophical and I think that's largely what has been my main coping tool.
I just wanted to say I 100% know what you mean hun 

Luv Ang x


----------



## custard

Joanna & Anj - Thank you both so much.     

Lots of this journey is helped by knowing that others are in the same boat and that it does get better and it is possible to move on and be happy.  I think that most of the time my box is closed too, but I probably give myself too hard a time when it does open and spill out - if that makes any sense 

Thoughts of adoption are really on hold as Jim really isn't very keen at the moment.  Who knows what will happen down the line though.  I've been out in our garden a bit recently which has been nice, but I'm no longer running the gardening business.  Maybe in all the busy-ness I didn't post about my career change here...  I now work on a knitting magazine (I know it's a bit of a turn around!)  But I'm really enjoying it and I get to do lots of fun stuff and call it work   And some very hard work too, but best to focus on the fun 

Right, I've got a stinking cold and I'm off work so I apologise for the lack of personals, but I'm going to go and flop on the sofa with some porridge.

Take care everyone, and thanks again for your kind words.
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Just a little update from me. 

I went down to the Nursery/Infant School yesterday where I will be doing my volunteer work.
I had to fill in some forms, but as 'parent volunteers' (that's what I'm called, lol...ironic hey  ) aren't allowed to be left alone with the children, they are happy for me to start prior to my CRB coming through.
I suppose because Social Services now have so much about us on file, they are also protected by this.
The Head Teacher and Nursery teacher (who I will be helping) are lovely, and are happy for me to start next week 
The plan is to do one session (4 hours) a week, but I may do 2 if I can fit it in around my shifts.
I am so pleased to be accepted at this particular Nursery though, as it will be the Nursery and Infant school where we'd eventually like our little one/s to go 

Still no contact from our allocated Social Worker yet  (even though I know all 3 of the other couples we are in contact with have already had their first meeting, or have it booked  )
I sent a very polite email on Sat just to chase up, as although we are very pleased with our LA on the whole, we have experienced some 'admin/post' errors previously with them.

On a positive note, it has meant that we have been able to finally finish our Prep Course work books (which was a MAMMOTH task!  ), I'm so pleased that's done!
It also means that I will have started my volunteer work, and Jason's is all arranged, due to start soon, by the time we have our first visit, so that will look good too. 
Not to mention all the other homework we have done in advance (eg... an ongoing book review, collection of character references, home Health and Safety Self Assessment etc etc etc)
Hopefully by the time she gets to us, she will see we have been quite proactive 

No matter when our first home study visit is, they still have a Government set target to have our assessment completed in 8 months from when you are 'officially' accepted to apply (Dec 09 for us), so hopefully, we are still looking at August for panel date. 

I hope you are all well 

Jen...hugs for you hun  and I sympathise re/your cold, as I've had a horrid lurgy-bug, that I've been trying to shift for 2 weeks! I had 2 days off at it's worst, as EVERYTHING hurt, especially my head! Cold and flu tablets didn't seem to help much either 
I'm glad you're enjoying your new career, and are starting to be able to get out in the garden a bit now 
We sat out there today in the sun for about half an hour having lunch 
It's still quite cold, but it seems to be trying to turn to spring at least 

Anyway bunnies, just wanted to keep you updated,

Catch you all soon,

Luv Anj x


----------



## Pol

Can I just ask for sympathy please - I've got shingles!  Very very painful, and could take weeks or months to go, and I've got teaching, essays to write and jobs to apply for - not great timing      Feeling very sorry for myself this evening.

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Oh Joanna, I'm so sorry hun   I'm sending lots of sympathy and healing vibes your way! You poor thing  
I hope you're getting looked after and are being given lots of good drugs!  

Lots of love Anj x


----------



## custard

Oh no, that's no good Jo.  Sending you lots of healing hugs.
Jen
xxx


----------



## Pol

Thank you - feeling a bit sorry for myself I must say, but also proud that I've managed to get through the week (with the help of plenty of medicine and early nights!)  Plan to stay in bed all weekend and just catch up on some reading.  Need to be doing something to keep my mind of it to be honest!

Angie - you do sound like you've got loads sorted and that can only help things go more smoothly once you do get in touch with your social worker.  Hope it's soon though, as I know how ever much you are philosophical about it waiting isn't nice!

Jen  - your new job sounds really interesting!  I remember that you were really into knitting, but didn't realise that you'd made it into work!

We're doing a big school production at the moment - Joseph - and I've been rehearsing the singing, which has actually gone really well this week.  I've definitely got confident now about rehearsing 180 children at once!  And they're responding really well so that makes me smile!

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Just an update for you 

We have now been allocated another Social Worker as the initial one had too large a case load.
We are having our first visit as I type this. DH is currently having his personal individual interview in the living room, so I'm making myself scarce (I had mine first).
She is really lovely, so I'm pleased it turned out this way in the end as I feel we'll relate to her really well.

We have been told that we should hopefully get to panel by July, which is great! 

I started at the Nursery on Tues, and although I did feel like a bit of a 'spare part' at times, not knowing the routine or where things were etc, I know I am going to enjoy it. The children are really lovely and such a mix of little personalities! It's going to take me a while to remember all their names though, as there's 30 of them!
I'm going once a week for a session in the morning.

Joanna....I hope you're feeling a bit better now? 

I'd better dash, as I think I'll be called back in soon.

Luv Anj x


----------



## Pol

Woohoo!  Hope the rest of the interview went well!  That's really exciting.  I expect you have lots of things to start thinking about now.

Glad the start at the nursery went well.  I know what you mean about feeling like a spare part when you don't know the routines - it's really difficult starting in a new school each time as you don't know the answer to the simplest questions, but you soon catch on!  Glad you enjoyed yourself though - it is a great way to spend the day as it goes so quickly when you're with children all day I find!  Exhausting though ... I find with the littlest ones my problem is understanding what on earth they are trying to say until you know them well!

I'm not doing too bad, but needing enormous amounts of sleep at the moment.  Got through another week at least ... and after going to sleep at 6 last night and sleeping right through I'm in a lot less pain today.  Plan to spend another weekend in bed!!  Our production dress rehearsal is tomorrow.  We had our first and only run through today and I'm quite pleased with how my part of it all went (ie the singing).  

hope you all have great weekends!

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Just a quick one,

I just wanted to wish all my Easter bunny friends a...... 
Very Happy Easter 

Can you believe it's 3 years since we started this thread! 

Have a really good weekend all   I hope the weather is better where you are, it's been tipping it down here today! 

Joanna...I hope you are feeling miles better now hun.  x

Catch you all soon,

Luv Angie x


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi All,

[fly]HAPPY EASTER TO EVERYONE![/fly]
[fly]       [/fly]

Hope everyone is well.

Angie - I hope all continues to be going to plan on your adoption journey. OMG 3 years since we were all cycling on here together, where has the time gone? 

Take care all.

M xx


----------



## Anjelissa

OMG!! WAHOOIE!!     
I see from a certain bunny's signature that HUGE Congratulations are in order! 

Michaela, I'm so thrilled for you hun, that's wonderful news!!!  
Did you tell us earlier in the post, and I've just missed it, or have you not told us yet?  and if not...why not!?  
Lots and lots of love to you both and here's to a happy, healthy pregnancy. 

Lots of love Angie x x x


----------



## M&amp;M

Hiya Angie,

Ah, you spotted it then!  No I didn't say anything in the post, only got the BFP on Tue. It's very early days so I'm trying not to make too much of it at the moment. We are, of course,   but aware that things can so easily change in the first few weeks. After all these years, nearly 10 TTC in total and almost 5 with tx, it's quite hard to believe that it's happened but if nothing else it proves that it can work. I was beginning to think I was just one of those people who would never be pg. At least this gives us hope that future tx could work too. So I'm not making any big announcements about it at the moment. I have repeat HCG and Progesterone bloods at the clinic on Tue and if they are OK then we just wait for the 7 week scan on 20th this month. So pleased just keep your  for us. Thanks for your congrats.

How are things with you?

M x


----------



## lizt

OMG!!!!!!!!! Micheala, so, so happy for you what amazing wonderful news! Have everything crossed that all goes well, please keep updates coming, absolutely thrilled for you!

Angie-Happy Easter hun, hope all is going well with you.

I just happened to come on today as haven't been on for a while, I moved yesterday, Sam at last has his own bedroom and is in his new bed tonight, we'll see how long that lasts!

Take care all

LIZ X


----------



## custard

Hi Michaela,

That's fantastic news!  Congratulations.  Will have everything crossed for you for the next 8 months!

Lots of love,
Jen


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

Hey all,
Know its been a long time since I have posted but been so busy with life in general, that although I have been keeping up, just not had time to post.

Congratulations on the BFP M, thats fantastic news!!!

Angie, been watching your progress for ages now, so pleased things are moving forward for you!!

I am now back into real world, and have started working two days a week, am absolutely loving it, working in drug outreach programme in Weymouth, and am also starting study level one councelling in August.
Other than that the kidlys are well, just had a holiday to butlins them and I,  they loved every minute, although will say I have come back very tired and poorly, not much of a holiday for me but am fortunate that have camp bestival in the summer that is going to be my break this year, cant wait!!

Have had a few problems recently with Gynae, and have just had a Biopsy from my womb taken and if that comes back clear will be having a hysteroscopy and laperoscopy, nice that in some way my fertility journey carries on somewhat, loads going through my head about what if they advice a full hysterectomy... to treat the problem, I think I would have to take it, makes me sad though that I would never be able to have anymore children although have my wonderful two I always hoped would still meet my knight in shining armour and give him a child but will have to do whats best for my health in the long run.

So thats my news, not really much though to be honest, but all is well, hope all is well with you all.
Elaine x


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi All,

Just a quick update..............

Thanks for all your congratulation messages it means a lot to know the bunnies are still here for support.  Had my repeat bloods yesterday and thankfully the HCG has risen well and as it is supposed to have. My progesterone level is also fine. So another hurdle passed!  That's it now for two weeks until my scan so just   all continues well and that we will actually get to see something. I'm still struggling to believe I'm pg but very happy to have got this far.

Hope everyone is well.  

M x


----------



## lizt

Great news Micheala, look forward to hearing about your scan.


----------



## Jambo

M&M

just wanted to congratulate you on your BFP.  It really is wonderful news and I pray that all is well at your scan next week  

Jambo


----------



## custard

Michaela - you and your dh are firmly in our prayers.  Let us know how you get on with the scan.

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Hello All,

Many thanks for the congratulations but might be a bit premature. Had a very stressful and emotional day. Woke up at 3am to red bleeding and paniced and assumed the worst. Managed to get a scan today which showed a pg of 5-6 weeks, (about right for dates), with fetal pole, yolk sac and heart beat but also an area of bleeding above gestational sac  . Told this is promising but don't know if bleed will affect pg and how long it will continue for. As a consequence have now been put on daily Gestone jabs. All we can do now is sit it out till scan next Tue. Feeling exhausted due to lack of sleep and worried about how things will turn out. Having waited so long for BFP would hate to lose it now but nothing I can do to change that.   Hoping I'll feel better about it all after some sleep. Would you please all keep your  for me. I'll update you when I have any news.

M x


----------



## lizt

Hi Micheala, everything is crossed for you, I bled up until 15 weeks so it can happen and everything still be fine but I do remember vividly the anxiety I had. Take it easy as much as you can. Big hugs.x


----------



## Jambo

Michaela

keeping you in my prayers.  

Jayne


----------



## custard

Same from me too honey.  Am sending you all I have in the way of positive thoughts and prayers.
          

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

I just want to echo all the others have said Michaela, and let you know I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of love and hugs  
Hang in there little Mini-M&M, your Mummy & Daddy love you so much, and you have lots of Auntie-bunnies willing you on and sending their love  

Big hugs   Angie x


----------



## Pol

Lots of love and big hugs, M&M - I'm so sorry you're going through this, but the scan does sound positive so everything crossed for Tuesday!  Hope you've managed to get some sleep!

Jx


----------



## Pol

Hello again

M&M - just wanted to wish you the very best for tomorrow.  

As for me, I handed my last-but-one essay in today - hurrah! Was quite pleased with it in the end (scrapped everything I'd written and started again on Sunday morning ... drastic but it worked!). And I taught a stonking maths lesson today although I say it myself! Such fun - children going round 6 different measuring actvities and rounding to the nearest 10 or 100 ... took quite a bit of planning but it paid off! Teaching is such fun!!   

Jx


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi All,

Thanks for your good wishes and thoughts. Well it's been one heck of a week for DH and I since I last posted. After our panic Mon with the bleeding Tue night DH's Dad passed away unexpectedly. He had a chronic progressive condition and although had been quite ill recently was not expected to die just yet. It was a complete shock to all. So we're still reeling from this. Anyway, thankfully todays scan was good and still showed one bean with a heartbeat measuring absolutely spot on for my dates, 7+1. The area of bleeding has reduced slightly but to cover all bases my gestone has been increased to twice a day. Will have a very sore   but will be worth it to keep everything safe. Have another scan in 2 weeks which will be day before FIL's funeral. We both feel  that we never got to tell him our news. We are massively relieved after the scan but know there is still a long way to go but have mixed emotions what with recent events. As ever though your support is much appreciated.  

Joanna - Congrats on handing in your essay and a fantastic lesson too. Sounds like you are really cut out to be a teacher. Well done you!  

M x


----------



## Pol

Oh my, Michaela - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I know that the fact that someone has been ill for some time doesn't in anyway reduce the sense of shock.  And on top of that your good news - it must be a really emotional time for you and I send you both my very best wishes.  And good luck with the injecting!  Seems so long ago to me now ...

XXX


----------



## custard

Hi Michaela,

Lots of hugs for you and DH   What a tough few weeks you have had.

Take good care of each other,
Jen
x


----------



## Jambo

Michaela

Sorry, not been on for ages....am so sorry to hear about your father in law and delighted your wee bean is still growing strong.  i hope all is well at your next scan

Jambo

xx


----------



## Pol

Hurrah!  I've just had a call to say I've been shortlisted for a job at a school I'd really like to work at!  First application I've done too, so doubly pleased!  I'd just about given up hope as the deadline was over a week ago, so just waiting for the letter with the interview details and I can start getting properly nervous  

Jx


----------



## M&amp;M

Joanna - That's fantastic news! Congratulations on getting an interview.  By the sounds of how you've been getting on I'm sure you'll be snapped up. Good luck and let us know how you get on.  

Hope everyone else is well.

I'm having a mini crisis today as the very few pg symptoms I did have all disappeared yesterday. Really   this isn't a bad sign. Got another week + till the next scan. I know I shouldn't complain but I'm finding this quite difficult at the moment, sorry.  

M x


----------



## custard

M&M - There's no law that says you can't complain.  It is a really emotionally demanding situation that you are in, and we are here for support.  In the meantime I'm sending you lots of love and good wishes.

Joanna - Fantastic news on being shortlisted.  We'll keep our fingers crossed for your interview.  It sounds like teaching is really suiting you.

Lots of love to all,
Jen
xxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Sorry in advance for me post but looks like my concerns were well founded. Started bleeding again.  Got a scan at EPAU tomorrow but not holding out a lot of hope as my symptoms are now all gone. I know a lot of people m/c but I was hoping to be one of the lucky ones. The only positive is that I know now I can get pg. However the thought of having to do tx all over again is not making me feel happy. 

Hope everyone else is having a better day.

M x


----------



## custard

Oh M&M how we hope that it isn't so for you.  Sending you all our support.

Love,
Jen


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi All,

Quick update................

To our complete surprise all was well at scan this morning. Bean now measures 20mm which makes it slightly ahead for my dates. No obvious cause of bleed, probably just one of those things but doesn't make it any less nerve wracking!   Spoken to Cons today and since I'm on both Heparin and Aspirin going to drop the Heparin in case it is not letting my blood clot at all and contributing to bleeding. Hope this helps. So got 9 week scan next week at clinic and just   for a really uneventful week till then. Been told to take things easy. Sorry if I've been a bit of a pain in the   and a drama queen.  Just finding it all a bit stressful with the events of the last couple of weeks. Going to try and be a bit more positive now if poss!  

M x


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

yay!!!!!!

I just want to tell you now, that its very common for women on heparin to bleed in the first trimester.
I bled sometimes very heavily them first twelve weeks, and it literally scared the bejesus out of me, obviously as you know everything was fine!
I amtotally over the moon for you and DH!!

Elaine xxxx


----------



## custard

Oh M&M, I can't tell you how pleased I am to read your news.  Will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.

Lots of love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Bunnies,

Sorry I haven't been around much lately, I just don't seem to have a spare minute!!

Michaela.....That's wonderful news that all is ok with mini-M&M    xx
I'm so sorry you've had such a worrying time of it, I'm not surprised you've been finding it stressful!  
You're very much in my thoughts  

Joanna....Congratulations on being shortlisted for the job you want, that's brilliant news!  
Fingers crossed  for the interview   x 

Hi everyone else  
Sorry for the brief post, but soooo much to do.

A very quick update from me, we had our medicals yesterday and our Dr thinks all seems fine. The forms and info has to be rechecked by Social Services medical team too though, so we hope they agree with our Dr.
We had an issue with my ex-husband (it's law that they have to send a questionaire to ex-spouses), as we couldn't get in contact with him.
To cut a looong story short, that's all cleared up now, so that's one less issue (of a few) to deal with.
We are on visit 6 of about 10 home study visits, and we are aiming for Panel on 7th July (tbc yet though). 
Our SW is really lovely, but the visits are between 3-5 hours long and always leave us feeling quite emotionally drained!
We have quite a lot of homework & project work, and I'm still doing the Nursery alongside working fulltime, so as you can imagine, we're both a bit whacked!  
Hopefully only about 2 months now until we are approved though! It's been a loooong year! 
I'll keep you all posted.

Lots of love to you all,

Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Michaela huge huge huge congrats to you my lovely, ive not had internet access for a while, and am at my mums so thought i would pop on and see if there was any gossip!! and my god i did  not expect this amazing news      its fanbloodytastic! ive just sat and read all your posts, and im talking to myself out loud, saying 'oh no' on the bad bits then 'woo hoo yes yes' on the good bits!!    im really sorry to hear the sad news about your FIL, it must be really hard for you both right now, but you have finally got what you truely deserve, your going to be a mummy!!   

Angie, sounds as though all is going well for you sweetie, 2 months until approval is going to fly by, then we will all be congratulating you on becoming a mummy too      

Joanna, well done on the job my lovely, thats great news too   

Aww i love it when i come on here and read happy things   
Not much to say from me, the sale of my  house completes on the 21st, and ive bought a bungalow with dp, so we hope to get the keys for that around the 25th, then we have about 3 months worth of work to do on it before we can move in, i am staying at dp's parents at mo, its ok i get on well with them, but im more than ready to get back into my own home now, its been over a year since i left my house, and am fed up of staying in other peoples homes    so hopefully we will be able to move in in august   

Hi to all the other lovely bunnies hope you are all well
Lots of love Danni x x


----------



## M&amp;M

Hello Ladies,

Angie - So pleased that all progressing well for you with the adoption process. Sorry you had a glitch with your ex but pleased all is resolved. July is just around the corner, you must be getting sooooo excited. You and J will be fantastic parents. I know it's an exhausting process, my sister and BIL became foster carers last year, but it's going to be so worth it when you get your little one/s. Keep us up to date on how you are doing.   

Danni - Brilliant to hear from you and thanks for the congrats. Hope you now have the keys to your new bungalow and are getting stuck into all the work. It is hard living in some one else's house, we had to live with R's parents for 6 months when we were between houses, but at least you know the end is in sight. Hope you'll both be very happy in your new home.   

Jen - Hoping everything is well with you.

Joanna - How's everything in the teaching world? Do you have the post you went for? I hope all is going very well for you.   

Elaine - Thanks for your kind message. Yes the bleeds are very scary but I have started to relax a little more now. Hope all is well with you and your 2 little ones, I'm sure they are growing up fast. 

AFM - Had another fright when I was just over 9 weeks as got the most awful D&V bug, so bad R called the emergency doc out in the early hours of the morning. It lasted a whole week but thankfully all was fine just very scary. Anyway pleased to say we had our Nuchal scan yesterday and all was looking fine with baby who was wriggling away. Got to wait for my downs risk results but measurement at back of neck was in normal range so just depends on blood results now. Have finally plucked up the courage to put up a ticker and post a BFP announcement, a little late but there you go!    We are going public with our news this weekend. Feel much happier now I'm coming up to the second tri but still feels so unreal as I still don't feel pregnant, but I'm not complaining. Just hope the next 6 months are smoother than the first 3 with all the ups and downs.

M x


----------



## Anjelissa

I just wanted to drop in quickly to see how a certain Mum-to-be is doing.   
I'm so happy that things are going well for you Michaela, keep us updated x x   

Lots of love to all my Bunny friends,

Luv Angie xx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all 

Just saving us from falling off page 1  Noooooooo! 

How is everyone?

Michaela........How are things with you? I've been thinking of you, hope all's going well, keep us updated   x

Danni...... Did you get the keys yesterday as planned? How exciting!  All the work will be worth it, when do you start with all that? Lots of luck that you are able to move in asap  

Joanna..... How are things with you? Did you get the job you were shortlisted for?  What have you been up to?   

Jen..... How are you? I bet you've got a lovely colour atm, as I'm sure you've been busy in the garden with all the lovely weather we've been having   

Hi to everyone else. I'm not sure who''s still around?

Our end......
Homestudy is finished! Yayyyyy!!!! and all's confirmed for our adoption panel on 7th July.  
We also have another panel (possibly 22nd July tbc) that approves us as Foster Carers too. We don't want to actually be Foster Carers, but have to be approved if we want to be considered for 'Direct Placement' babies straight from hospital. This is due to the fact that they wont have gone through so much of the legal process to be freed for adoption.
We appreciate the risks involved with this, but after lengthy discussions with our SW, we have decided to make ourselves available for this eventuality too.
I'll keep you all updated.

I hope everyone's well,

Lots of love,

Angie x x


----------



## lizt

Hi Angie


great news your end, very exciting!!! A friend of mine adopted a baby they had fostered initially so it can be done but I guess can also be heartbreaking if it is not approved. How long is the average from panel to a prospective child......is this like asking how long is a piece of string?! What is the process? 


All is fine here other then a bit of a health scare, awaiting some biopsy results to see where this is going. This week has been very exciting with floods at the daycare and then an earthquake on Wednesday, just awaiting the plague of locusts! Sam is great, enjoying having a small backyard with a water table and sand box (did I say I had moved), I am enjoying sitting outside in the sunshine! Sam now has his own bedroom and loves it, I went to town on it and spent a fortune but it does look great and he happily toddles off to bed and sleeps through the night so it was all worth it. We have the G20 summit going on here this weekend so going downtown is a no no but quite excitng to think all the world leaders are congregated in our city!


Glad you are all enjoying some summer weather in the Uk, hope to maybe come back for a visit next summer. Will definitely be tuning in to the soccer tomorrow!


TTFN
Liz and Samxx


----------



## lizt

Oh Heck!
Guess I needed to downsize this!!


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Liz!   
It's really lovely to see you   

What a beautiful pic of Sam! I showed J, and he went, ''awwww! Wow! look at him!
He sure has grown up since the time you were at ours!

I hope everything's ok with regards to your health scare, lots of luck for the results to come back negative   
I'll be thinking of you. Let us know how it goes. x
I'm glad you're both happy and settled in your new home, you both deserve the world of happiness   

Just to say also, re/our additional Fostering Panel, we have been assured that they will know that we are being approved for this for a very specific reason, as Adopters, not Foster Carers, so they will know that it is only to cover us for 'direct placement' babies that have an adoption order almost guaranteed.  There is obviously slightly more risk to us, but on a plus side, there is less of a disruption for the children when Adoptive Parents are approved to be placed with a child directly, rather than the child going to a Foster Family first (and so 'uprooted' twice) pending all the 'legalities'. 
I think this point in itself makes it a worthwhile risk to us.

I'll keep you informed how we're getting on.    

Lots of love, Angie x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Bunnies,

Just a really quick one to let you know that we are now.......

 APPROVED TO ADOPT!!!! 

I'll keep you up to date with any news.

Hope you are all well,

Love Angie x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

gatecrasher!

Just wanted to post to Angie,

I have followed your journey for several years through Cycle buddies boards and the clinicboard and i am so so happythat you are onyour way to being a forever mummy and daddy

congratulations  

Hope its not too long before you  are matched with your little ones and bringing them home 

Emxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Em,

Thank you so much for your lovely message   

It does seem like I've been on FF for about 10 years!      although I know it is more like 4.

I always knew deep down that I would never be posting a 'bfp' message, but it's strange now how it just feels so 'right' for us to be adopting our little one/s.
It's as if this is what was 'planned' for us all along. I truly believe we are destined to be a Forever Mummy and Daddy to a particular little one/s out there who needs us, and that is the actual reason why we have been unable to conceive a birth child. 
It just feels so 'right' and what we we were 'meant' to do all along.

I'll keep you updated when we have any news   

Thank you once again for your message   

Luv Angie x x


----------



## M&amp;M

Angie,

That is fantastic news.  CONGRATULATIONS  to both of you. You must be very relieved to have finally come to this point. I'm glad it feels so right for you. You will both be brilliant parents and I hope it's not long before you get matched and finally have your family. Please keep us up to date on your progress.

M x


----------



## Jambo

Angie

I'm never on here any more but saw your news and just had to send you my warmest CONGRTRATULATIONS.  It is such an exciting time for you.  Well done.  

It really is a joy to hear your good news and Michaela talking about her baby wriggling around on the scan.  

I hope you boh soon hold your child in your arms and it is everything you hope it will be.  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## Pol

Hurrah - fabulous news!  Not that I ever doubted you would be approved of course, but still ...!  Sooo pleased for you!

And in answer to various kind enquiries, I do have  a job for next year at the school I've been training it - in year 6 but hopefully not too scarey!

Must dash!

Jx


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Everyone,

Sorry it has been so long.

Angie - I am so thrilled at your news, although I have not been posting I have regularily been checking in to see how you are progressing.  I still have memories of that day in your garden over 2 years OK and the cuddles you and your DH gave Matthew, you are really going to make such wonderful parents to a very lucky child. 

Michaela - I am so pleased for you as well, has it all sunk in yet? When is your 20 week scan?  Am I right in saying suedulex has also had her BFP?  think I saw that somewhere.

Matthew is doing brilliantly, I will try to update his picture so yhou can all see what a big boy he now is, still can not believe how quick time is going.

Hello to everyone else, sorry no more personals but I am at work so better sign off.

Tracey X


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi everyone,

I'm really sorry that I don't have time for personals atm, but I just wanted to share my news with you!!!

One week after being approved, our SW came for a 'debriefing meeting' and brought amazing news!

.....................We have been linked with a 10 month old little boy!

We've met with his SW, and have seen a picture (he is totally beautiful and we are in love with him already!). 
In our minds, he is already our little boy! It's amazing how the bonding process starts before we even meet our little ones!
The incredible thing is that he looks just like DH!
We have our matching panel in August and hopefully introductions will start in Sept, with little man coming home with Mummy & Daddy mid Sept.   

It all still seems so surreal, and very nerve wracking, as we just don't want anything going wrong  
I hope you are all well, and sorry for quick post, but as you can imagine, it's 'all steam ahead now'.

Catch you all soon, luv Angie    x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Anjelissa

Fantastic news

thanks for keeping us updated

Everything crossed for Panel in Aug and your forever baby coming home to you in Sept 

Em


----------



## custard

Wow!  What brilliant news Angie!

Massive congratulations to you both.

Lots of love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Angie,

That is fantastic news!  Congrats to you and J, you must be absolutely thrilled. After all this time you are finally going to get to be parents. You really deserve this.   Keep us posted.

M x


----------



## lizt

OMG Angie, thats totally amazing news, so happy for you there are tears in my eyes, Boys are so great and you and jason will be awesome parents, so EXCITED for you!!!! Best news ever!


Liz x


----------



## LizzyM

Sorry to jump in and i dont know if any of you will remember me but i just wanted to send huge congratulations to Angie & Dh on your much deserved news


----------



## Pol

Hurrah - what fab news!  Fingers very crossed and thinking of you at this very nerve-wracking time!

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Thank you all for your lovely messages   

We built all the nursery furniture yesterday, and putting his curtains up today, all very surreal, as it's something I had thought I'd never be doing!
It all looks so cute   
Only one thing missing in there now!

We have the meeting with his Doctor (nothing at all wrong, just standard procedure), our final 'home health & safety check', our Matching Panel and of course the introduction period to get through yet, but hopefully only another 6 weeks before little man comes home to Mummy and Daddy.   

I'll keep you updated.

I hope you are all well   

Lots of love Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

Hi Girls

Im sorry ive not been about much lately, i do pop on and have a quick read for news but dont always have time to reply, but today i just have to.

Angie im sat here in tears    im so bloody happy for you and J, you are going to be the most wonderful mummy and daddy a child could want, and your little boy is going to have a totally amazing life with you, you both deserve this so so much, and i really could not be happier for you, i feel we have been through such alot together, and to read this fantastic news this morn really has made my day   
Sending my love to you both, hope the next few weeks fly by for you, and you have your beautiful baby boy at home with you very soon.

Lots of love Danni x x 

Sending love to everyone else hope all is ok? 

m&m hope you are growing well my lovely   

Sorry for lack of personals, will be back soon for a proper post x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi everyone 

Danni.....   Thanks for your lovely words. 
You are right, we have all been through a lot together over the last few years, and it's amazing to see all the different paths we have taken.  It seems so long ago that we all first got together in this thread doesn't it!  
Btw....I showed J your post and he got all teary too!
I hope all's going well for you, let us know all your recent news when you get a mo'  xx

Michaela....I hope all's progressing well for you  
You'll be meeting your little one before you know it!
I don't know where this year has gone!  xx

No 'new' news from me. We have our all important matching panel in 10 days time  , our introductions will start about a week and a half later, and hopefully our little man will be home with Mummy and Daddy around the 2nd week in Sept.
I'll keep you all updated.

I hope you are all well 

Love Anj x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Just a quick one to let you know that the Matching Panel said a unanimous.......

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

We are totally over the moon, and totally shattered and drained! (we were very nervous and stressed as so much was at stake!)
There have been many happy tears today, both from us and family and friends!
A very emotional day! I am EXHAUSTED and feel I have aged about 10 years today! 

We were allowed to take some photos home with us today and we haven't stopped looking at them!
Our intros start at the beginning of Sept and little man will be coming home with us about a week later.

Lots of love to all of you x

Anj x


----------



## custard

That's absolutely fantastic news Anj.  I'm over the moon for you both.

Take good care of yourselves and let us know how things go, when you get a minute!

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Angie,

I can not say how pleased I am for you both, you really are going to make a brilliant Mummy.

I can not wait to hear how things go and maybe meet up with you and your little man soon!

Tracey XXXXX


----------



## lizt

Fantastic News Angie, I,m so happy for you you guys are going to be brilliant parents and I am so excited for this little chap, he is so lucky to have you both, so thrilled for you.xxx


At the mo I am not too well, had my gallbladder removed Tuesday and now have pulmonary embolisms in both lungs, have to go on blood thinners for 3-6 months so back to injecting my belly again for a while!


----------



## Pol

Hello all!

Angie - wow - what fab news!  I expect you are really in the thick of things now emotionally and practically, and hope everythign is going well for you.  How marvellous that it is moving so quickly and that you'll have your little man home with you at such a young age.

Liz - so sorry to hear you've been ill - sounds like you are really suffering, so I hope that you start to get better soon and that you have people around who are able to help out.  It must be so difficult being far away from family at times like these.  Sending you a big hug!

As for me, I'm in the middle of working out how to set things up in my very own classroom for September - just 11 days to go!  We got back from a fantastic holiday in Scotland doing some energetic mountain climbing on Tuesday, and yesterday was spent sorting things out and getting back into 'being at home' (and buying some new walking boots as we had both managed to walk our old pairs to destruction!) so today I've really had my head down thinking about my class.  I think I've got them into ability groups for maths and literacy and I've filled in my mark book as far as I can and ordered some stickers so back to the grindstone now!

Lots of love to all the bunnies!

XX


----------



## lizt

hi Joanne- so exciting having you own class, what age are they, it must be great to be master of your own ship, I really dislike a couple of the people  work with, they have been completely un supportive these last cople of weeks, not a good luck or how are you, I called up today to ask f I could swap shifts with one of them because I have a follow uo with my surgeon and she said i could but wouls have to owe her that shift back......ripe from someone whom I already give up shifts for so she can go to college!......rant over, so yes.....being master of your own ship sounds marvellous to me!


Angie- up dates please.....YOU'Re GOING TO BE A MUM!!!!!!SOON!!!! I can't imagine what a crazy and exciting time this must be for you, I need to know whats happening, have you met him yet? What is his name? Could you change it if you wanted or is that not the done thing, perhaps it really doesn't matter.


I am feeling loads better, still injecting for two more days then on tablet blood thinners for around 3 months, back to work Tuesday. Sam has discovered sentences and is a real chatter box, he is desperate to go to school on a school bus and every day we have forced out tears just to let me know he really really wants to go on the bus and I can tell him umpteen times that there is no school bus that goes to his daycare, it doesn't matter! It's really quite funny! The fun part of being off is the chance to shop on my own so today I took advantage of  a Gap sale and bought Sam some really cute things, well if I can't buy for myself there I can for Sam!




No other news here, hope you are all well


Liz xx


----------



## poppy05

YAY i love it when i log in and read such wonderful news      
Angie & J, congratulations to you both, i think we all feel the same on this thread, we have been waiting for this news from you for so long, and to finally get it is amazing, you're little boy is going to have a wonderful life with you, at long last you are going to be called 'mummy & daddy' no one deserves it more than you two    i cant wait to hear how your first meeting goes, and i know you aren't allowed to divulge too much info about him on here, but tell us all you can    sending you all massive hugs, and loads of love    

Hi Liz    hope you're feeling better hun, ive had my gallbladder removed so know how you feel   
I did laugh when i read your post about Sam crying cos he wants to get a bus to school    that is so frigging cute, love him.

Joanna, hi there hun, good luck for the new term, sounds as though you have been very busy preparing it all, i will be thinking of you.
Your holiday sounds very energetic too, i would need another one to get over that!!    

Michaela, how are you getting on my lovely?   

Tracey, hey hun, hows you and Matthew doing? it's been so long since we last spoke, hope you are both doing ok x x x   

Hi to anyone else who still reads here, hope you are all well   

Right while ive got 5 mins spare i am going to do a post   
There really isn't much to tell you, im still living with dp's parents as our house is still under renovation, we have had to more or less re build it, well i say 'we' i actually mean dp's dad has!!    we have had an extention built so now have a 26ft kitchen, its bloody huge!! mind you it is still empty, so im sure once its all fitted out it will look smaller, there is still so much to do, and still dont know when we will be moving in, i am really hoping onlky another 8 ish weeks, im really getting fed up of not living in my own home now, thank goodness i get along with dp's parents.

I left my job in July, i ended up managing 2 salons, and not getting paid any extra for it, it was ridiculous, i just wasn't earning enough money to live, i was sad to leave as i really got on well with everyone, but i couldn't continue to work for love! so im now trying to build up my mobile clientelle again, i dont want to go to another salon unless i have to, im also doing a course in Oct to learn how to do acrylic nails, it's something ive always been interested in so thought i would just go for it and learn something new, so hopefully with my hair and nails i will be able to build up a nice little freelance business.

We are off on holiday in Oct, we have booked a cottage in Dorset for a week, we couldn't afford to go abroad this year with all the money we have spent on the bungalow, but we both need a holiday as its been a hectic couple of years, so am really looking forward to a week of peace and quiet.

Well thats pretty much all my news im afraid.
Lots of love to you all
Love Danni x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

I'm so sorry that I don't have time for personals right now, there's so much I want to say to you all!!  

Well.....
We've survived the introductions (just!).   
Foster Carer was very nice, but it was quite heavy going (as I'm sure all intros are regardless).

Little man came home with Mummy and Daddy yesterday and he is a little angel   
He is upstairs fast asleep now, and whenever we go to get him from his cot, he gives us the biggest grin and giggles at us.  
It's hard to believe that this perfect, beautiful, adorable little boy is our Son!!

We are both a bit frazzled, but are operating a 'tag team' system atm whilst DH is off (he's so good), and that's seeming to work well so far, hopefully resulting in us not getting to 'burnt out' whilst little man settles into his routine.

It is still quite surreal being a Mummy & Daddy, it hasn't quite sunk in yet!

I just wanted to pop in and let you know how it all went and to say thank you for all your good wishes and kind words.   

Lots of Love Angie x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Angie,

How wonderful to see yourpost and soooo soon too

The happiness is just bursting out of the post

So happy for you both, mummy and daddy!

Wonderful news

Enjoy your lives together   
Love Emxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Angie,

So fantastic to hear your news. I'm sure you are frazzled but it's all part and parcel of the experience. It sounds like so far you and J have things under control and I'm sure you are already a great Mummy & Daddy. It is so lovely that after all the years we've all been together that you finally have what you deserve. Enjoy every minute. Really pleased for you both.

M x


----------



## poppy05

Oh wow im crying my eyes out here, congratulations Angie and J, i cannot begin to tell you how happy i am for you both.
For once im a bit lost for words    this is just the most wonderful news.
Sending love to you and your beautiful little boy, and really looking forward to forthcoming posts about your new little family     

What a fantastic happy ending to a very long journey
All my love Danni x x


----------



## custard

Congratulations Angie!

That's such fantastic news.

Sending much love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Veitchy

Angie, 

Congratulations you have got me in floods of tears too I am so pleased for you both.  I mean't what i said earlier once your little man is settled in I would love to come and meet him.

Take care
Tracey X


----------



## Pol

Wow - Angie that's just the best news!  So exciting and lovely to hear you sounding so happy.  I also think you are immensely brave to have gone the adoption route - I know I'm not that brave - and I know you will be very special parents to that little darling!

hello to everyone else!   

Danni - great to hear your news!  That sounds like one massive kitchen!  I think we should have a bunnies kitchen-warming when you finally get it finished!  Sorry the job didn't work out, but you're such a warm person I'm sure you will do really brilliantly freelance.  Doing acryllics as well sounds like a great move - they're really big where I live (I feel like a right frump having my own nails!!) but people like to go to someone they know and trust, so I think that should really work well alongside the hair!

As for me - I'm having such a great time!  The class are lovely, and everyone is being so supportive!  My old mentor (from my training) was teaching it the ICT suite today, which is basically just a glass partition away from my classroom, and she said it was funny seeing me 'being a real teacher' ... I have to say I really feel like one!  I'm really 'on stage' all the time now, as my classroom is right in the middle of an open plan school whereas last year I was right in a corner, but it's probably good for me really and frankly once I get into a lesson I'm totally oblivious to people walking through.  This week we've done lots of assessments, but also I've been teaching our science topic, and this afternoon we were working on how plants are adapted to living in different climates, and it was such fun. At the end of the lesson the children clapped, which was a bit bizzare, but I like to think it shows they were enjoying themselves! With the little ones at this time of the year you're basically just training them how to cope in the new classroom for the first few weeks, but with Y6 you can really get into it, and they can cope with working independently whilst you're with a group, and moving about the classroom to do different activites etc.  They are also without exception really lovely people, with a lot to them, so it's a really pleasure to get to know them.  Obviously that's work in progress after only 3 days, but it's really enjoyable.  So basically I am one very happy bunny - ok not a parent, but 24 little people for a year is a great honour and responsibility and it 'fullfills' me in so many ways - that sounds a bit odd, but you know what I mean!

Lots of love to all the other bunnies.  I'd better get on with sorting out my spelling assessment!

Jx


----------



## poppy05

Hi Joanna
Lovely to hear that work is going well, it sounds like such hard work, but real good fun too, ive always fancied being a teacher at christmas time, so i can get involved with all the play's/parties etc    i imagine christmas time in a school is so exciting   

A kitchen warming party sounds like a good idea    i know we are all miles away from eachother, but any one of you are always welcome to visit at any time.   

Now then hows our new mummy doing? Angie? 
Been thinking of you sweetie, hope things are going well, and little man is setting in well.   

Liz my lovely, how are you feeling now? i hope you're feeling a bit better hun x x  

Hi Tracey, Michaela, Jen, em and anyone else reading
hope you girls are all ok?    

Love to you all 
Love Danni x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Bunnies,

I hope you are all well 

Liz......How are things with you hun? I hope your feeling loads better now x  
Michaela......Not long now!!!  I hope all's going well with you x  

Just time for a quick one and to let you know that we had our review today (that has to be done within 28 days of a child moving in). Can you believe little man has been with us 3 weeks now!!!  
The review went really well (we think)  .
I say 'we think' as the guy that did the review was so serious. We almost felt bad for playing with little man whilst it was going on, like we weren't being serious enough or something (as we were all playing with little man at the same time).
I'm sure it was fine though and just his manner. Our SW and little man's social worker were both lovely as usual and interacted with little man, but the other guy didn't seem interested in him at all, he just seemed to want to get through the list of questions he had in front of him. Very odd as little man was the TOPIC of the review. Hey ho 

I have been trying to think of a name for little man on here rather than typing 'little man' all the time.
I'm thinking of Nemo, and will let you know when I decide. 

Lots of love and hugs to you all, and thanks for all your lovely messages x x

Luv Angie x

PS...I hope to do some proper personals really soon, but am thinking of you all


----------



## lizt

Hi Angie
Great to hear all is going well with little one, how are you all adjusting to being a family, have you got a routine going now? So happy for you all. Are you planning a big first birthday for him, I bet he'll be spoiled rotten by everyone! sorry this is brief but gotta dash, Take care


Liz x


----------



## Pol

Hi bunnies!

Lovely to hear your news, Angie! So glad things are going well, and that you have such nice social workers supporting you.  As to the review man - it's just so odd, isn't it, when people involved in working with children just seem to see them as commodities or something, rather than the wonderful little human beings they are.  Makes you wonder why on earth they do the job.  I'm sure it will all be fine though.  Well done on getting through the first 3 weeks as a family - it has all happened so quickly for you I hope you are still getting time to breathe!

All going well with me.  Let's hope it continues that way!!

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Just a quick one just to say hi to all my bunny friends    

How is everyone?

Michaela......Not long now!!!!!   Hope things are going well, I bet you're getting really excited    


Lots of love to all,

Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

Hi Angie    
Hows you babe? and how is little Nemo? ive been thinking about you wondering how you are all doing? your christmas shopping is going to be immense fun this year isn't it?    

Michaela, hello hun, just seen your ticker and OMG!!! not long now sweetie    wishing you lots of luck for the big arrival, i cant wait to hear your news   

Joanna, hey hun, how you doing? have you been doing lots of disgusting things for halloween with your class?   

Liz, hello my lovely, are you all recovered now from your op? how is little Sammy doing? has he got over not being able to get the bus to school?   

Tracey, hi babes long time no chat   hows you and little Matthew? what have you been up to?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well   

Well im still at the inlaws!!!    bungalow is coming on nicely, but i dont think we'll be in by christmas    still alot to do, but it is finally taking shape.
We had a weeks holiday in Dorset 2 weeks ago, and it was so  nice to get away, we hired a little cottage in Dorchester, and had a fab week, the weather was amazing, i couldn't believe we were walking about in t.shirts! 
Oh yes i passed my nail course, so am now a qualified nail technition     im really enjoying doing it, although wouldn't like to do it all day, still enjoy my hair.

Right thats about all my news, better get going to the post office for car tax!!   
Take care bunnies
Love Danni x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Not much time, and totally shattered!!! but just wanted to check a certain Mummy-to-be's ticker to see if there was any news!!!
and.....to save us from falling over the cliff onto page 2!!!   

Lots of love to you all   

Angie x x


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi All,

Angie thanks for asking after me. Having a complete nightmare at the moment!   I've been measuring small for my dates for a long time but about 6 weeks ago they sent me for a growth scan to check and decided baby was small. I had another which showed the growth was dropping off so we saw a Consultant a couple of weeks ago who said I should be induced at 38 weeks. Small babies do run in my family, both my sister and I were small. I was 4lb 12oz at full term and my sister's two children were small as well. However the Consultant was not prepared to accept that it was just genetic as he said if there was a medical reason for baby being small that they could not see they would be taking a risk leaving me to go to full term. So induction was booked for this Monday.

That's where the problems have begun. Phoned up first thing Monday to be told I was 5th on list to be induced but no beds available so to call back later. By 11am no 1 on the list hadn't even gone in. So they asked me to go in for monitoring of baby in the afternoon to check all was OK and sent me home to wait for a phone call. I was later asked if would be prepared to be called in at any time through the night, if I declined this others would be put ahead of me so I didn't have much choice but to agree. It didn't happen though and Tuesday morning I was 4th on the list to go in. I was told I was high priority but that obviously means nothing and goodness knows what would happen if you were low priority. Another day of phoning at various intervals but still no bed so in for monitoring again in the evening and sent home to wait for a call over night. That brings us to today with the same situation. I've been in tonight to be monitored again. The midwife from the labour ward came to chat with us tonight and apologise. I had a rant saying it's one thing to apologise but another thing to be on the receiving end of it. I am apparently now no 1 on the list but there are still no beds. So another night of waiting for a phone call. 

I wouldn't mind but it's not my choice to be induced, it's on medical need. I asked the Consultant what would happen if they left me to go to 40 weeks and he said they wouldn't do it as babies don't grow after 38 weeks anyway and he would rather baby was out. Yet here I am 3 days after it's supposed to have happened!   They say try to remain stress free and calm but how are you supposed to do that in this situation? Sorry to moan but it's getting beyond a joke.

Amyway, I hope everyone else is well. Sorry for lack of personals but this is rather taking over at the moment.

M x


----------



## Pol

Oh my goodness. M&M - I don't know what to say!  But hopefully you are now in hospital and all is going well so there is nothing for me to do but to have fingers very crossed for you

XXX


----------



## poppy05

Thinking of you Michaela, what a nightmare, all this stress is the last thing you need    really hope they manage to get you a bed sorted asap.
Wishing you lots of love and luck for your delivery, cant wait to hear your news.

Hi to everyone else, ive not got time for personals, but sending love to you all, Angie hope you and Nemo are ok hunni?

Love Danni x x


----------



## Pol

Still thinking of you, M&M ... XX


----------



## Anjelissa

...me too......also thinking of you Michaela x
I hope all is ok   

Love Angie x x x


----------



## lizt

Ditto, hope all is ok.x


----------



## lizt

Massive Congratulations Micheala, baby Leo is BEAUTIFUL!! So happy that you finally have your dream. xxx


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi All,

Liz - You got here before me!!! Thanks for the congrats.

Just time to update quickly. Aftrer a truely horrendous induction experience and 6 days in hospital with lots of worry over our little one we are finally home. 

Leo was born on Sat 27th Nov at 12:38 weighing 5lb 6oz. He was in an incubator for 4 days and having blood sugars monitored at every feed. He was also tongue tied and struggling to feed but that was corrected this week. I almost ended up with a C-section as well but with the help of an obstatrician managed a swift but normal delivery. He had his cord round his neck, arm and leg, hence the concern as his heart rate was dropping dramatically. Despite all the scares he is here safe and well and is absolutely gorgeous, (I am extremely biased though of course!   ) I still can't believe after all these years we finally have our little person.

Will be back when I have a bit more time to catch up properly. Hope everyone is well.

M x


----------



## gbnut

Michaela that is fantastic news i am so pleased for you both. Sorry teh birth was not as smooth as hoped but glad everything is ok now. Give Leo a big cuddle from all his Easter Bunnies

Big Hi to everyone

Susan xx


----------



## Pol

Fantastic news!  So pleased that you are all home and safe with your new family member!  Very best wishes for the next 'bit' - hope that he is settling ok and putting on weight etc etc and that you are managing to recover from your time in hospital and put all that behind you

Jxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Oh my goodness, I've just read back and it appears I didn't leave a congrats msg for Michaela!!!  
I'm so sorry hun, I thought I did!!! 

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!   

I hope you're all settled now and aren't awake all night.
I find waking once in the night hard!!!! 

Lots of love to the 3 of you and a big hug for little Leo, I'm so pleased for you!!!!!!   

Love Angie x x x


----------



## custard

Massive congratulations M&M!  That's just brilliant news that you are all home safe and sound.
Much love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Just a quick one to wish all my Bunny friends a Happy New Year   

I hope 2011 brings everyone much happiness,

Love Angie x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Bunnies

Just posting a periodic reminder for the posting guidelines for Cycle Buddies

Follow the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=254053.0

Em


----------



## Pol

Hello Bunnies!

Hope everyone is doing ok!  How is little Nemo, Angie (my sister has a car called Nemo ... oddly!  It's a cute alias though!)  Hope things are going smoothly for you.

M&M, hope that your little one is doing well and flourishing.  It must be very difficult coping with seasonal tiredness and baby tiredeness at once.

And hello to all the other bunnies!!

We're doing fine, and all going well.  Not to horribly busy at the moment, at least it feels fairly under control about half the time.  Of course there is still stuff I shoudl be doing and I'm not, but I think that's just life.  I always feel a bit like I can't say too much about school just in case it makes me obvious (I know it's unlikely, but it is a public forum after all!) so not that I dont' want to share things with you   

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Just a really quick one to let you know our wonderful news!

Little Nemo is now officially ours, and we are legally his forever Mummy & Daddy!   

Hope you are all well,

Love Angie x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Congratulations Anjelissa, DH and Nemo


----------



## Anjelissa

Awww thanks Holly   

I hope all's good with you   

Love Angie
x x


----------



## custard

Many congratulations Anj!!!


That's brilliant news.


Much love,
Jen xxx


----------



## Pol

Hurrah - many congratulations!  What lovely news - I'm grinning from ear to ear!

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Jen and Joanna,

Thank you for your good wishes   
I hope all's good with you both.

Just multi-tasking atm, so not much time, just wanted to say hi and thanks x   

Luv Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

Hi bunnies

I haven't been on here for ages, apologies to Michaela, i could have sworn i posted my congrats to you    im so sorry darling, but better late than never i guess, so huge congrats to you and Rich on the birth of gorgeous Leo, ive just seen his pic on your profile, and he is absolutely adorable, im so happy for you both   i hope all is ok hun.

Angie, wow what fantastic news, congratulations my lovely, over the moon for you and J, Nemo has the best mummy and daddy and is going to have a wonderful happy funfilled life with you guys   

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok?   

Not much to tell you, so i wont waffle on, still doing up our bungalow, hope to move in next month         , and i started a new job yesterday, im working part time in a local salon, doing 3 days there and 2 days mobile, so really hoping this works out for  me, the salon is a 5 min walk from my new house, so its going to be perfect when we move, and i am working with an old friend again which is lovely, she is a girl i trained 15 years ago!! she was my apprentice, and now im working in her salon! its weird but nice   

Lots of love to you all
Love Danni x x


----------



## Pol

Hello all!

Congrats on new job, and hope that does work out - it sounds like a good balance in terms of just 2 days mobile as I imagine that can be a bit more stressful.

I've just broken up for half term - so I'm officially over half way through my probationary (NQT) year.  Hurrah!

SATS coming up now, so it gets serious, but so far all going fine

Hugs to all - we're going out for pizza   
Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Just time for a quick one as Nemo is on his nap (I feel odd using his screen name to you guys as I know you all so well, I'll pm you his real name when I get a minute so that you know it.)
I have to use 'Nemo' on here though for security reasons.

Thank you all for your congratulation messages 

Joanna.... I hope you're enjoying your half term break, it's a shame the weather has been so rubbish though. 
Congratulations on being halfway through your probational year!  
I don't know where the time has gone! Nemo has been with us for 6 months on 7th March!
The time has just flown by! 

Danni.... I hope your new job is going well  
Fingers crossed that you get to move in to your new place on schedule next Month  
Thank you for your lovely words, you are so sweet 

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are all well 

Little Nemo is well and growing up so fast!  
Our little baby has turned into a little boy!
He's walking most of the time now, although still a little wobbly  
It feels like he has always been with us now and we totally love him to pieces.

I started jogging yesterday (well so far mostly fast walking, with a bit of jogging as I'm soooo unfit!!)
I was quite pleased though as I went round my normal walking route where I take Nemo (about 2 miles, and normally takes 35 mins walking) and it took me 24 mins  
I will just try to jog more each time reducing the time and until I can do the whole route.
I'm so unfit though its embarrassing!  
I felt good for doing it though and quite proud of myself for trying as I've never been able to jog outside, only really on the treadmill on the rare occasions that I took it up. I'm so unfit!  
I was annoyed as I couldn't go today as it's been constantly raining  
It's too early to have progressed into one of those 'all weather jogging nutters'!    
I'm sure it will be easier when we have lighter evenings as I can then go when DH finishes work rather than just trying to fit it in on the occasions he works from home.

I hope everyone's good,

Lots of love Angie x x


----------



## gbnut

Big hi to everyone, hope everyone is getting on ok 

Danni best of luck with new job hope it all works out for you.

Angie i am very proud of you with your jogging soon you will be out jogging with the push chair, Nemo seems to be growing very fast, so glad everything is official now and going well.

Joanna time is flying by cant believe you are 1/2 through, are you enjoying it

As for me not very much new. Went on holiday last week to Edinbugh with all of my family, it was hard for mum first one without dad but my neices stayed with her in the room and she really appreciated it, had a good holiday and was good to spend time with all the kids. 

Susan x


----------



## Pol

Hello

I too am longing for those lighter evenings!  At the start of the year I went for a walk straight when I got home from work at about 6.30 every day, and we're getting close to it being light enough now.  I've been a total mushroom this holiday I'm afraid - done virtually nothing and all my ideas about getting some exercise went right out of the window.  Haven't even done enough work (lots of planning required).  Today I'm getting the train down to London to visit my old work though, which I haven't done since I left so I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone.  I can't believe how long ago that is now - not so very far off 2 years!!

A new nephew arrived on Tuesday ... my sister's second child.  I'm going through a bit of a phase of finding it hard to be that excited I'm afraid.  There just seem to be so many babies around at the moment.  In the old days it was a real privelege to visit someone who had a baby, now I'd give anything to be able to have a conversation with a friend that wasn't all about their child.   I guess it's just that the balance has rocked to the point where we have only 2 sets of friends who don't have children left (and we virtually never see them).  Infertility seems like a life sentence sometimes - the whole rest of my life I'm never going to fit in.  Once we've finished the nappy conversations, we'll be on to the school conversations, and then universities, and then grandchildren.  To be honest I'm tired of being strong and positive about it - it really places a strain all the time on every social interaction.  In a way teaching has been great because it takes me away from it all (and I'm too busy to worry about not having any friends left) but the trouble is when I stop and realise that I can't actually remember who I was any more.  So much of my personality seems to have got thrown out with the dreams of the future I used to have and I don't know how to get it back.  I tried doing some gardening earlier in the week and it just made me feel worse - that's not right surely!

Sorry to be so gloomy, but there isn't anyone else I can tell how I feel.

Ho hum - better go and have a shower and get ready to go!

Jx


----------



## custard

Hi Joanna,


I don't post here that often any more, but your post has spurred me into a reply.


I just wanted first of all to send you some massive hugs.  I have really thought all of the thoughts that you describe. And it's tough, isn't it?  This year we know so many friends and family that are expecting, that I'm sure I'm doing all of the same conversations as you. I'm afraid there's not much more advice I can offer on that other than hang in there. It will get better, I'm sure. February is such a long and dreary month, it's hard not to let it get you down.  I also know how demanding the NQT year is, and what hard work teaching is in general. Don't forget to congratulate yourself for how well you are doing!  I know it's hard when you are caught in the swirl of terms and holidays, but are you finding any time for your hobbies?  I remember you were doing morris dancing, knitting, walking and all sorts. These sorts of things really can do more than provide some distraction.


Infertility is a cruel thing. I find myself blocking friends from my feed on ********, as I just don't want to know all the details that get shared. It is hard to start to feel shut out from that part of so many people's lives.  HOWEVER, there are many things to be positive about, and I am beginning to feel more philosophical about things. I've been lucky enough to spend some time this year working with the daughter of a friend. She is doing A-Levels and has been off school a lot. She hasn't been at school since Christmas due to an eating disorder, and has been spending a day each week at my house. We have been sewing together and cooking together, and just hanging out.  This is something I wouldn't have been able to do had things been otherwise in my life. It's no substitute for having kids of your own, but it has given me the opportunity to do some good in a friend's life (actually both for my friend and her daughter). There is something really fulfilling about being able to help others in this way.  Not unlike the rewards of teaching I guess.


My brother and his wife are expecting their first child in May, and I've found that really difficult. At the same time, I'm trying really hard to do stuff so that I feel involved, and so that my brother and his dw know that I care. It's hard, but it is also good to be making little things ready for them.  And I say this as someone who hasn't done any baby knitting at all since my first cycle of IVF (if you knew how much I've knitted!! It's a LOT!).  I'm not quite ready to make cardigans, but I've done a little hat and a small baby quilt for them.  It is starting to feel a little easier.
Having said all that, it is still hard.  I guess I'm just trying to say that I've been there and completely felt as you describe (I'm trying hard not to say I know how you feel, as I don't know you well enough to presume that I do!), but that things have got a bit better.


I don't think other people's kids will ever be easy for me. But that said, I am enjoying being part of the community around me, and taking a bit of responsibility for the learning and upbringing of family and friends' children. There are lots of other people out there who don't have kids, and I wonder whether some of your hobbies might help you to meet them? I'm very involved with the knitting community online at www.ravelry.com (if you'd like to know more or anything do pm me). And the majority of my friends through knitting either have older kids (and don't talk about them so much) or don't have kids either. Plus we actually mostly talk about knitting! If you PM me your address, I'd love to send you some yarny loveliness as a little cheer you up present.  My yarn stash needs thinning badly and I seem to remember that you did knit.  There are lots of gorgeous things you could make for yourself!  I now work in the knitting industry, so there are perks! 


I do hope some of that is at least a little bit helpful. Your post just resonated so much with how I have felt about life, I had to reply.
Sending you (and all the other bunnies of course), lots of love and good wishes,
Jen xx


/links


----------



## Anjelissa

Joanna,

I also want to send you big hugs   
I do understand completely how you feel!
So much of my life, identity, and personality was centered around the plan of having birth children and I have always been very maternal and broody right from about 17!! (I'm now 39!!)
It's extremely hard when you suddenly realise that the biggest thing in your life plan (and a 'given' to most people), plus one of the things that makes you who you are is not going to happen.
It's almost like once that realisation has sunk in, you are suddenly a different person beginning the struggle to form a new identity, life plan, and meaning in life. 

Although I found the earlier years very hard, I think as the time went by, I began to accept that it would probably never happen and made peace with it all. I strangely didn't have to work at coming to terms with it in recent years, it just sort of happened very gradually over time until one day I suddenly realised that I felt completely 'numb' to it all, and completely ok with it.
I think once I had accepted that it will never happen I began to feel at peace with things.
I don't think I could have gone through the adoption process if I hadn't reached that place.  

Although we now have our beautiful little boy, adoption was a choice we made only when we knew we had both come to terms with never being able to have a birth child, and it's not a decision we took lightly.
We now wouldn't change things for the world, even if we could go back in time, wave a magic wand and have birth children), but I know exactly what you mean in your post and how you feel.   
In hindsight we wish we'd now gone straight to adoption, but it's good to have no 'what ifs' and to have the 'door firmly closed' in that area.

I don't think anyone who hasn't suffered infertility will ever understand how it feels, and how not being able to have what most people take for granted as a 'given' in life makes you feel as if you are incomplete.
Although all of us here have been taken down very different paths since we first 'met' each other 4 years ago and are now in so many different parts of the healing process, we have all felt the same and have travelled the same road up to a point. 
Our lovely friends on here that have been blessed with their little miracles (including myself re/being blessed) have been taken to a different conclusion, but have all experienced the same struggles to that point.
I think what I am trying to say is please don't feel alone Joanna.   

It's true that not many people in 'real life' will completely understand how you feel and this can make you feel like you can't speak about it to them, but every single one of us here can identify what you have just said and how you are feeling   

I totally agree with regards to looking forward to the lighter evenings.   
You'll most likely feel that the brighter weather and longer days will lift your mood.
I start to feel as if I  have 'cabin fever'   when I can't get out and about in the fresh air.
I always feel my spirits lift when the daffodils and tulips start to come out and we start to have more and more lovely warm sunny days.

I know you may think it's easy for me to say now that I am right at the end of the whole infertility journey and have firmly closed the door, but it's true what they say, time really does heal, and you do eventually find a place of 'peace' with the whole struggle   

I'm sure I'm not out of turn speaking for all of us here when I say, please express your feelings to us as much as you like, we are all in this together and are here for you.   

Lots of love Angie x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Susan,

It's so lovely to see you   
I hope all's well with you.
I'm glad to hear you had a good holiday   

Thanks for your encouraging words re/my jogging (although I'm not very good yet   )

Love Angie x x


----------



## Anjelissa

I feel like I'm talking to myself a bit    , but I refuse to let us fall over the cliff on to page 2!!   
Hope you are all having a good weekend, wasn't it lovely yesterday   

Joanna...I hope you're feeling a bit better   

I hope everyone's well,

Love Angie x x


----------



## Pol

Thank you for your kind words ladies.  I'm still struggling I'm afraid, but I know that I am lucky really in so many ways. Your support means a lot   

Jx


----------



## custard

It's a slow and tiresome road, isn't it? Just don't forget that we are all rooting for you, and that if there's ever anything we can do for you, you only need to say the word. 
Love,
Jen xx


----------



## Anjelissa

Just wanted to send you more    Joanna x 

Hi Jen   x


Just a quick hello this time,

Love Angie x x


----------



## Anjelissa

I just had a thought........

It's Easter next week.........that's 4 years since we all 'met'.   

Where has that time gone!   

Luv Angie x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

I hope some of you bunnies are still out there   

I just saved us as we fell on to page 2!   
We can't be having that now can we !!   

Hope everyone's well, I often think of you all and wonder how you are   

Luv Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

Hi bunnies
Long time no see, I don't have Internet at mo so I'm doing this from my phone so I hope this works  

Hope everyone is ok? 
Angie how is little nemo? into all sorts I be

Michaela how is Leo doing? getting big now hey? can we see some pics? (apologies if u have posted some, I can't see the site properly on phone) hope your all well Hun. xx

Liz how's you and Sammy? not seen any updates lately. xx

Joanna how are you my lovely? doing anything nice during the holidays? 

Hi to everyone else who still reads. xxx

Blimey this is a nightmare trying to type on my phone lol, I wanted to come and tell you all my news   I'm ENGAGED!!!!!!!!!! and I'm getting married next year!!!!!!   
We got engaged 3 weeks ago, just in middle of planning our engagement party for august, we have booked our venue for the wedding next year, am so happy and so excited, just wanted to share my news with my lovely bunny girls   I will send a better message when I can get to a pc, I'm on ******** though so can chat better on there from my phone. 
Ooh other piece of news ....... I've moved into my bungalow!!!!! at last, it only took a year but we're in.  

I'm signing off now this is doing my head in. 
love to you all
love Danni. xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Congratulations Danni and DF

So happy for you both

Keep us up to date with wedding plans wont you 

Em


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,
Just wanted to say a huge Congratulations to Danni and DF   
That's such wonderful news!  
I can feel from your post how extremely happy you are, and you so deserve to be  
Great news that you're in your new home now, I bet that was such a lovely feeling when you finally moved in.

Wishing you both heaps of happiness for the future,

Love Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

I'm doing Angies job and rescuing us from page 2!!  

Hope you're all well? it's been ever so quiet on here.

Much love to you all
Love Danni xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni,
Big hug to you, how's things? Are you all settled in your new home now?
Thank you for saving us, and I'm glad I'm not going mad and talking to myself   

It IS quiet isn't it!!!
How about a head count!!......I bet we can't get above 7 !!!....lets see........  
If you are a lurking bunny just post and say hi so we know how many bunnies are left   

Hope everyone's well,

Love Angie x x


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi All,
I'm still about, just busy these days!!   
Danni - Hoping all is going well for you in your new home. Must be great to finally be in.
Angie - How are things with you and Nemo? Bet he's growing up fast. I can't believe how quickly Leo is growing and changing.
Hello all you other Bunnies.   
M x


----------



## Veitchy

HI everyone,

I am still lurking keep meaning to post but never have time!!!!!

Danni - Congratulations hun, sounds as if everything is going really well for you.

M&M - So pleased everything good with you, I totally know what you mean about how fast they grow, I can not believe Matthew is now 3 and such a big boy.

Angie - How is family life going for you, I have been regularily lurking to see how things are going for you and still feel so thrilled that things have turned out like they have.

Hi to all other bunnies out there.

All good here I just can not believe I no longer have a baby boy (he will obviously always be my baby but he gets most upset if you suggest this to him as he is a big boy now).  He is doing so well, I still feel bad about having to work full time but it seems to work and he is happy so I should not complain, although only a year and a bit away from school and then it all changes again.

Anyway better close as at work, but I will keep you posted, I must update the picture of Matthew as well as that is getting very old now!

Love Tracey X


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Tracey and Michaela, really lovely to see you   
I know what you both mean about how fast they grow up!   
When little Nemo moved in with us he was still a little baby at 11 months and now he's a real grown up boy!! When did that happen!?
It's hard to believe that it's almost a year since he moved in and we'll soon be celebrating his 2nd Birthday! It only seems like yesterday that we were celebrating his 1st!
Well....so far in the Bunny-Census we have a total of 4. 
I know there are a definitely 4 more, but you're not being added to the census until you register so ner    
It's so lovely to see everyone   

Love Angie x x


----------



## gbnut

Hi all

Just lost my post!!! nothing new for me!!!!
Danni big congratulations again ( ********) 
Tracy looking forward to update photo
Angie gald all is going well with nemo
Michaela how is family life with you
Jo and Jen how are you both
Nothing new for me apart from got a new addition to our family "Poppy" is our 9 week kitten. Angel is not taking to well with her but she is getting there slowly!!!

Hi to everyone else

Speak soon

Susan xx


----------



## lizt

Hi All
I am still here and check in fairly regularly but never seem to have the time to post. All is good here just very busy, we were in the uk on holiday recently and had a great time seeing family and having a beachy holiday, Sam was thororughly spoilt. He is doing great and very proud to move into the JK2 class at the daycare, in September he moves up to the JK1 and then in a year off to big school, time just flies by.


Danni, Congratulations, great news to here.


Angie- Glad to hear all is going great, are you working at all or able to stay home? hugs to Nemo from Sam.


Susan- Sam would love a pussy cat, my sisters new rescue cat was the most patient cat ever with Sam who was really relentless in his hugs with him, alas, vet bills are extortionate here so I can't get one.  


Tracey- Our children are growing up way to fast, Sam seems to have moved into a different developmental stage while we were away, much more confident and chatty and assertive, it's good to see, he's such a funny character!


Micheala- Leo is 7 months already!! He is such a cutie I,m sure you are having the best summer ever will your little one.


I can't believe I don't have more news......OK, I am moving , yet again, other then that it's all the same really, I wasn't keen to come back to Toronto and am seriously considering returning permanently in a year or so but it will take some planning and a giant leap of faith, I think ultimately it would be really good for Sam to be close to family plus he would be one of the oldest in his year rather then the youngest which I believe is a huge bonus.


The summer is in full swing here, in the high 20's and not too humid, spent the morning at the splash pad with Sam, he's become quite the water baby!


Will try and do better with posts, TTFN


Liz x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Susan & Liz,

Susan......Great to hear from you.   That's lovely news about your little kitten, we're real cat people and our little Millie is our baby. 
We did have 3 but sadly lost 2 a few years back, one at a grand old age of 21! 
Hope you are well and all's good with you.

Liz.....great to hear from you too  
You should have let us all know when you were over, it would have been lovely to see you and I'm sure we wouldn't have recognised little Sam from your last visit! You probably had a jam packed itinerary though so I know it probably wouldn't have been possible.
Lots of luck with the move and to Sam for his new class in Sept.

OK bunnies....that makes 6!!!   
I know there are 3 more at least  , but lets try to make it 10, it's so great to hear from everyone!

Luv Anj x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi again all,

I forgot to say.....

Liz.....in answer to your question, I'm still on maternity leave from work atm, my year is up the first week in Sept (it's gone so quickly!) although my statutory adoption pay stops this month. I'll have to tell them within the next month of my plans about returning or not. I'm not going back as the hours (shifts between 5am-11pm) and the hour it takes both to and from work would just make it very difficult with childcare. We've been managing whilst I've been on statutory pay (which works out at about £550 per month on average) but it's going to be quite tight when that stops. I'm staying off until Jan at least and then the plan is that I'll look for a part time job that fits in with J's hours etc. He's happy for me to be off indefinitely but I think at least looking for a part time position would be the sensible thing to do for many reasons.
What hours are you working now? Is the child care less expensive in Canada than it is here?

J & J..........I know you're both there   , so I'm going to cheat and say we're now up to 8, so we need 2 more bunnies to make it 10!!!!!

Catch you all soon,
Love Angie x


----------



## lizt

Hi Angie
I work a 37 hr week doing one of four shifts on a two weekly rotating basis, right now I am on earlies which is 7:30-3:15, tiring but nice to get home early. Childcare here is expensive, I am very fortunate and get subsidised childcare which means I pay around $120 a month, I can get this till Sam is 12 years old!


----------



## gbnut

Liz that is very reasonable at least it takes the pressure off.  Sam is growing up so quickly 
Angie so no more airport i think that is a good descision as you have not enjoyed it for a while. Enjoy all the time you can have at home with "Nemo" while you can.

Susan x


----------



## gbnut

we have ben moved, did any one else feel the bump??!!!!

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Susan,

Oooh yes we've been upgraded to 'long-term chat buddies'   

Yep, no more Airport, well at least Heathrow anyhow, I would consider a position at Farnborough though.

There's been a change of plan actually on the job front since my last message. We've now decided for me to stay off a little longer (poss spring/summer next year), but then to go back full time instead of initially part-time. We just decided that with me working part time around J's hours and then managing childcare between us we'd both be frazzled, stressed, juggling, and not a lot better off financially or time-wise as a family.
Plus I would be unlikely to find as good a position with long term prospects part time. 
We decided that it would be best all round for us as a family if I stayed off a little longer than originally planned, then look for a good full-time job and have Nemo go to nursery (he'll be almost 3 then) which would prepare him socially for pre-school and would give us every evening and the whole weekend with Nemo rather than me possibly going off to work at the weekends and evenings. I'll be off work with him full-time for a bit longer now too with our new plan.  
I'm not getting any younger either so it makes sense to be looking for a new job in my early 40's rather than going back to a dead-end part time job and then leaving it until my mid-40's to start full-time job hunting again.

With J & J, that makes 8......do you think we'll get any higher?.....come on lurking bunnies......I'm sure there are more of you out there   

Lots of love to you all and have a good weekend   

Love Angie x


----------



## Anjelissa

Ok girlies.........looks like final count is 8 of us   
That's pretty good after 4 and a half years though hey   
Hope you're all having a lovely weekend out in the sunshine,
Love Angie x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

....I misscounted.....there's 9 of us!

Sorry, I didn't add in our lovely Volunteer Holly (Em) (I typed the 'M' word but it changed to 'volunteer', how odd) as I was counting using people's last few posts!!    
We only need one more to make it 10....and I bet there is at least one lurker there  
Have a good weekend all,
Love Angie x x


----------



## custard

Lol! I haven't popped in for a while, then all of a sudden there are loads of posts to read!!


Things are much the same here. My new nephew arrived and is a sweetie, but there are still times when it's hard. I guess it always will be. Work keeps me busy and I have taken up blogging the craft stuff I do.


Not sure what else to report. Hope you are all well. It's great to see what you're all up to. 
Jen xx


----------



## Scots Fi

Can I confess to being a some-time/occasional lurker?    It's so lovely that you are still here.  I'm feel bad that I'm about to post and run, but weighing it up decided that was better than not posting at all?!    Our 'youngest' has taken to waking up at 5.30am, so it is now well past my bedtime!


Now that I know there are more regular posts here I will be back!   


Love to all.


Fiona
x


----------



## Anjelissa

Yayyyy!!....I knew we'd make it to 10!!!   

Hi Fiona,
Lovely to see you   and huge congratulations on your bundles of joy!!! 
Big respect to you  , I just about manage to juggle things with one child!!  
Sorry for the short post but Nemo is waking from his nap (not real name obviously, but we can't use his real name on here).
Just wanted to say hi   
Keep in touch and come out from lurking   

Love Anj x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi 

Lovely to see the Easter Bunnies posting 

I am still here and reading lovely to read all your news

Hope you are all doing ok

Emxx


----------



## poppy05

Hello my lovely ladies   

Well after 18 months im finally back online!!!!   

It's lovely to see there are still a few of us posting here, Fiona, great to hear from you hun, please come back and let us know all your news.

I hope everyone is doing ok? i do think of you all often, i dont use FF these days, but now im back in the world t'internet i shall come here a bit more often to catch up with my friends, hopefully one day in the future i will be needing FF again to get me through to stress of TX!! (yep i plan to go again oneday)    

A lil update on me then ......
We have bben in our new home almost 4 months now, and am loving it! its so nice to have our own space again, still a few small jobs to finish then we can sit back and enjoy our home   

We had our engagement party on sat which was a really lovely day, all our family and friends were there to share our day, and it was fab, we were thouroughly spoilt with some lovely gifts, and we have soooooooo much champagne to drink!!!   

Our wedding is all booked and sorted for Aug next year, so its less than a year away now   
We are busy looking at all the pretty things we've got to buy at the mo, we went out yesterday to buy a bathroom mirror and came home with our table centre pieces!!!   
its all very exciting, although im feeling nervous already! dread to think how im going to be be come next year!

Do you ladies remember sarah30? well she is going to be one of our bridesmaids, and her little boy is our page boy   
they are coming to visit us next week, and i cant wait, i havent seen them since her baby was born and he's 22 months now   
it will be lovely to see them, and sarah finally gets to see what dress i am making her wear next year!!!   

Well thats about all my news, sending loe and hugs to you all
Love Danni x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Danni

Lovely to have you back, yes i remember Sarah30, i think the 3 of us were cycle buddies on Summer Sensations 2007(july/august) i cant believe her little man is 22 months! wowee 

Hope you are settling into your home nicely with DF

Em


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni and Em   

Danni....Glad to hear your engagement party went well and that you're settling in nicely to your new home  
Next August will be here before you know it!   
As for starting tx again, your old buddies are still here for support, and I know how excited we'll all be when you achieve your dream (and I know you will   )

As for us, little Nemo has now been with us a year and we will be celebrating his 2nd Birthday next week!   It only seems like yesterday that we were celebrating his first! Where does the time go!?

Love to all,

Angie x x x


----------



## poppy05

Hi Ang

Wow that year has flown by, cant believe its a whole year since nemo came home, it only seems like a few weeks ago you told us you were having a little boy, awwww big happy birthday to nemo    hope he has a wonderful day, im sure he'll be spoilt rotten    x x x x x 

Hi Em

Yes the 3 of us were summer sensations, gosh that seems a lifetime ago now, hows little Z doing? sarah's Conor is amazing, it was so lovely having them here to stay, he's a proper little character    x x x x x 

Hi to everyone else, Joanna do you still read here hun? i miss reading your posts, am a little worried we've not heard from you in a while    understand if your taking time away, but if you do still read say hi so we know your ok   

Lots of love to you all
Love Danni x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

I just want to 2nd what Danni has said above,
Joanna, hope all's ok with you   
Love Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls 

OMG i had to share this with you ..........
I just phoned my clinic about tx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
I basically wanted to know about IVF with DS as no nothing about it, and it occured to us the other day that there could be a waiting list, and we didn't want to wait 2 years then find out its a 18 month - 2 year wait for     

Anyway, no there isn't a waiting list, we can ring the clinic when we are ready and they will get us sorted with an appointment!! 
We have our wedding next year so prob wont think about TX until the year after, which is fine as i need to get myself prepared for it meantally and physically.

I am soooooo excited though, and i feel really silly, as i know full well what im letting myself in for, TX isn't fun as you all know, and it wont be for another couple of years, but im sat here like a right idiot with a huge smile on my face   

I guess a little part of me wondered if it would ever happen and if we really would try, and i know it was only one little phonecall, but i do feel now that yes oneday in the near future we will be on our way to trying for a little family   

Sorry for the me post, but you guy's understand how I feel   

Angie, happy birthday to Nemo, not sure what day it is or if ive missed it, but know its this week    

Hi to anyone else reading
Love Danni x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni,

It's wonderful that you are so excited about starting tx again, I for one will be right there with you all the way with lots of support and encouragement  

Thank you for little man's Birthday wishes   I can't believe he's 2 already!!! It seems like yesterday that we were celebrating his 1st Birthday!   
I'm sure he'll be 16 before we know it!   

Must dash as lots to do during nap time.
Lots of love Angie xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Belated  wishes to Nemo, wow time is going so quick for you guys!
Hope you had a wonderful day 

Danni

lovely to read of your plans for future treatment, do keep us updated on your plans

How are our other bunnies 

Em


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all   

I hope everyone's well   

Em....thanks for the Happy Birthday wishes for Nemo, yeh this year really has whizzed by!  Hope all's well with you and your little man (or rather, not so little now!)

All's well with us, I'm frantically trying to get all our Xmas shopping sorted early this year as I may be out of action for the end of Nov/beginning of Dec after my operation on my nose (can't remember if I mentioned before but I have to have septopasty and turbinoplasty to correct a breathing problem I've had for many years  ). Apparently it can take a few weeks to recover so I'm having to be quite organised. My lovely DH is taking a week off in order that I can stay away from little man (and flying objects) as much as possible the first week.
On a happier note, I'm going to Champneys for 3 days (in 2 weeks time)  (Birthday pressie from DH for my 40th) and I can't wait!!   , although I'll miss DH and little man  . 
I think a break apart does everyone good though.  

Speaking of little man, I've got to dash as he's just woken up from his nap (an hour early!).

I hope everyone's well,

Lots of love Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Just thought i'd pop on and see how you all are?
Angie have you had your op yet hunni? if so i hope it went well, if not then i hope it goes well   
and how did your few days at champneys go? i could do with a bit of that right now, sounds so lovely to go away and be pampered.
Hope Nemo is doing well, bet you cant wait to see his little face christmas morning   

Em how's little Z doing? seen some of your posts on ** sounds like you have had a stressful time lately   

Hi to everyone else who reads   

Not much news from me, had a horrible few weeks, DF's grandad passed away on the 3rd Nov    so that wasn't very nice, its been quite emotional, she has a very close family and so we have been spending alot of time with her Gran making sure she is ok, the funeral was last week, and although it was very sad it really was a beautiful service for him, so now we are trying to get back to normality, we spent a week pretty much living at the hospital, then following that we were either at DF's Grans or her parents, so it is actually nice to be back home with our fur babies.
Need to concentrate on christmas now, ive not bought a single thing, and im normally all done by now! im panicking like mad, but i guess it will all come together eventually.

Hope everyone is well
Love Danni x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni,

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news  
I wasn't sure if your 'DF' was Fiancee or friend, but then you said 'she' so I presume it was a close friend's grandad. 
Either way, I'm so sorry hun    

Thanks for asking about my op', it was on Tues and I came home from hospital yesterday (I'm in bed atm).
It's a bit uncomfortable, but less painful than I expected so I'm happy   

Champneys was wonderful, I had a lovely time   
I missed J & C but spoke on the phone over the 2 days and texted etc. 
C had a great time with Daddy, and when J came to pick me up I was met from the back seat with a  big...Mummieeeee!!! and a big grin    , bless him.
When you check out they offer you a really great 2 night deal that is better than half price (has to be booked there and then and used within 6 months).
As J had already mentioned that he wanted to do it again for me for next years joint Birthday/Xmas pressie, he said it would be daft not to take up the offer as I can now go twice next year for the same price!!    
So I'm now going again in May!   (aren't I a lucky girl!  ).
J's planning on going for a few camping weekends again nx year and we are going for our first family holiday (just in UK, poss' Cornwall) late spring, so we both have a few breaks to look forward to.
I'm going to make the most of it before my shock of going back to work full-time  (towards the end of summer nx year). 

Sorry for lack of personals but I'm going to have to leave it there as my head's hurting a bit.

Lots of love to everyone   

Angie x x

PS.....I'm still a little fuzzy from the GA, so I hope the above message was in English!


----------



## poppy05

Hi Ang
Glad your op went well, hope you feel better soon 
Yes it was dear fiancée grandad, had u forgotten i am batting for the other team now?     
sorry but I am really laughing, I did tell you guys, well least I think I did?   

anyway I'm doing this from my phone so will sign off now,  take care Ang get well soon hunni. xxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi again Danni,
No I didn't know that! and now I feel a bit of a ninny!  
At least your post now makes sense, I just thought it was the fuzziness left over from the GA that was making me confused!    
Maybe you did say and I just missed that post, or maybe I'm having a 'senior' moment (now that I'm 40   ) and just forgot   
Once again, I'm so sorry to hear of your sad news and bigs hugs to you and DF   

I'm going to have to keep this short as I'm in bed and my mouse is playing up so it's taking ages to type messages (I hate using the touch pad).
Love Angie x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi again all, 

In case I don't get a chance before the big day I just wanted to wish all of you a wonderful Christmas and everything you wish for in 2012   

                             


Can you believe that this coming Easter it will be 5 years since we all first got together!!   

Lots of love to you all,

Angie x x x


----------



## poppy05

Merry Christmas bunnies
I'm on my phone so not a great post sorry guys. 

Ang 5 years OMG!!!! so much has happened in that time, wow. 

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and happy new year. 
Love Danni xxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

I just wanted to wish all my bunny friends a belated Happy New Year!!  
I hope 2012 brings you health, happiness, and all you wish for  

Lots of love Angie x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Anjelissa said:


> I just wanted to wish all my bunny friends a belated Happy New Year!!
> I hope 2012 brings you health, happiness, and all you wish for
> 
> Lots of love Angie x x x


ditto to you all

Em


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Em,

I was just laughing at your '39 and 1/2' on your signature!   
I just recently turned 40 so I can no longer claim to be 39 and a bit, but then again, I may decide to start going backwards now   

Do you remember as children it was always 5 and 3/4, or 8 and a half etc, that extra bit was always so important wasn't it   

Actually, thinking about it, why are you even admitting to the half!!? I'd just say 39 for as long as you can!!   

Ang x


----------



## Martha Moo

Yes it is funny that we used to use half and 3/4

My DS when asked says hes 3 and a half not 3 or nearly 4 3 and a half       

my signature is updated for the year      

Hope you and the family are well

Em


----------



## Veitchy

HI Bunnies, it is nearly Easter again! I hope everyone is well,  We should really talk more.
Anyway really wanted you all to know we have decided to give IVF another go and try for a sibling for Matthew.  So excited but also so scared    
Would love to hear how you are all getting on.
TraceyX


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Tracey......I've been thinking of you all a lot lately too, you just beat me to the post as I'd planned to post a Happy Easter message to my bunny friends soon   
Can you believe that 5 years have passed!!?    Crazy bonkers hey!! 
That's wonderful news that you are going to try for a sibling for Matthew   , make sure you keep us up to date with how everything is going.
I'll have everything crossed for you   

Danni....when's your wedding? it must only be a few months away now!   doesn't time fly!!

Everything's going well our end, our little man is growing up so fast   

Sorry for the short post, but I've just got little man to bed and have 101 things to do.

Big hugs to you all, and have a wonderful Easter,

Lots of love Angie x x x


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Angie,

I know 5 years cannot believe it and how much has happened to us all during that time.  I still often think about the time we came round to your house back in 2008    maybe we should have 5 year reunion??

Would be good to hear what other Bunnies are around it would be good to talk, I know I should join up with a new group who are going through treatment at the same time, but will seem a bit strange after all this time.

Anyway better dash will catch up soon with a longer past, although big date in our calendars at the moment is the 23rd April when we have our follow up appointment to discuss what we do next   

Speak soon
Tracey X


----------



## poppy05

Happy Easter bunnies!

Wow 5 years! that's crazy, so nice that a few of us still chat. 

Tracy, so good to hear your lovely news, wishing you lots of luck and crossing everything for a successful cycle. 

Angie, hi hun, my wedding is 17th aug, so not too long to go, am so excited!
how's nemo?

It's lovely to hear from you girls, I too often think of Angies BBQ, was a fab day, cuddles with Matthew and little Sammy were the best bit (Oh and liz's rocky road cakes) be good to meet up again. 

I'm still worried about Joanna? if you still read Hun let us know your ok

Right I'm off now, I'm on my phone and it's awful trying to do a post, I'll be back soon with a better one. 

lots of love Danni xxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni,
So......only about 4 and a half months to go then! That will whizz by in no time!   
Yeh, Liz's rocky road cakes were scrummy weren't they! I forgot to get the recipe off her!   (Liz if you are reading, hi, how's everything with you, and......do you still have your yummy recipe!!?  ) 
Our BBQ seems so long ago now doesn't it!

Hi to everyone else who still pops in   

Lots of love Angie x x


----------



## custard

Gosh, 5 years!!! That's a really alarming thought!


Exciting times for everyone, by the looks of things...


Good luck for the wedding Danni!


And heaps of luck for tx Tracey. Will have fingers crossed for you. 


Glad to hear that you're doing well Anj!


As for us... Well, we're at the final stages of thinking about applying to become adopters. It's a massive decision, and not one we're taking lightly, but that's where we're at at the moment.


Hope you're all well. Waves to anyone else who's still around.
Jen x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Jen, lovely to hear from you   
I'm so pleased to hear you're thinking about adopting   
If you want to pick my brains at anytime, whether it's about the assessment process or anything at all just pm me.
I know from when we started out that it's good to hear some things first hand from people who've actually adopted themselves.

Love Angie x


----------



## Anjelissa

PS....I've distributed some Easter bubbles amongst you all   

Angie x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Easter Bunnies

WOW is it 5 years ago how time has flown

Lovely to catch up on your news

Jen wishing you all the luck in the world for the adoption process

Angie thanks for posting to us all! how is lil man

Tracey lots of luck for tx

Danni wow so near to your wedding now how excited must you be

All ok here, 
DS is 4 next month and has now gone into remission with his nephrotic syndrome and started preschool a few weeks ago

Loving the lovely weather tho its not expected to last after today 

Em


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Em   
Our little man is great thank you, and getting so big and so clever (along with the cheeky monkeyness!!   )
Wow, your little man is 4 next month!   I bet that has flown by really quickly for you!
Our little munchkin moved in with us as an 11 month baby and he is now 2 and a half!! and that time has whizzed by!
I didn't realise your little man was ill    , but I'm glad to hear that his condition is now in remission. It must have been such a worrying time for you   .
I hope he's enjoying preschool   , our big boy starts in Sept (just 2 mornings a week to start with), it's going to seem so strange for us but we know he's going to love it!
We pass by his Infant School sometimes on walks and he says, 'Mummy, *********'s (his name) school, older'...... as we've explained to him that's where he's going when he's older    

Have a good weekend,

Love Angie x


----------



## custard

Thanks Em and Anj!


It's lots to process at the moment, so we're doing lots of reading and talking!!  I'll certainly let you know if I've got any questions Anj.  Thank you!


Hope everyone else is well.
Love,
Jen x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Just a quick one to say......
Tracey...... lots of luck for your IVF appointment on Monday   (as I prob wont get a chance to leave a message over the weekend).
I hope you come away with lots of positive info and a plan for your next cycle   
As you mentioned in your post, I know you will be joining a new cycle buddies thread for this tx, but make sure you pop in here with regular updates for us too! 
I have everything crossed  for you   
So exciting!  

Love Angie x x x


----------



## Pol

Hello Bunnies!
Haven't been on here for ages (there never seems to be time for anything nowadays - but in a good way!) so it was nice to catch up with all your news. It certainly has been a long time, and it's amazing to think how it passes but you still feel just the same.  I'm doing fine - very busy with work which has its ups and downs (currently an up after a local authority inspection yesterday who liked my maths lesson, so maybe the headmaster might think I can do it now even though I'm not a man   ) but on the whole massively long hours, quite a lot of stress especially as the new government haven't really said what they want yet with quite a lot of things, but on the whole plenty of laughs too.  I feel very lucky to be in a permenant job in a school with a nice staff (although the head has his moments, at least we all stick together!) and children who on the whole are very well behaved.  We've just been to the North-West corner of Scotland for two weeks over Easter and come back with brown faces from chin to eyebrows and brown fingers due to lots of sun and snow so those were the only bits showing!  Climbed four Munros this time (not that I'm counting) and generally had a fabulous time.  We didn't get out on the canoe as much as it wasn't the weather but had a couple of really lovely paddles, including paddling round the corner to the pub a couple of times    - certainly got people talking in the bar!
Best wishes to Danni on her upcoming wedding and Tracey for the Tx as well as Jen with the whole 'to adopt or not' question, and best wishes to Angelissa and Nemo too!  
Must go as we have had a 5.30 start every morning this week due to dh working in Leeds so we both needed to be leaving the house at 6.30 and he's champing at the bit to get an early night!!
Lots of love to all you lovely ladies (including any that might be reading but not posting - I still think of you all!)
Joanna X

PS  - no idea what my autosignature says now, so you might need to ignore it as it's probably way out of date!!!


----------



## Pol

Ooh  - not too bad - just 18 months or so wrong!!


----------



## Veitchy

Hi All,
So good to see some of us talking again it is good to hear how you are all getting on.
Sorry got to be quick as bath time but will let you know how our appointment goes tomorrow, have to admit a little worried and scared at starting on this journey again, and so scared of getting too positive, I guess what will be will be and I am already so lucky and blessed.
Talk to you all very soon.
Tracey X


----------



## poppy05

Hi all
Just a quickie as on phone
Just want to wish you good luck tomorrow Tracey, we're with you all the way hunni. 

Joanna it's lovely to hear from you sweetie, been worried about you xx

Jen, thinking of you and DH and wishing you lots of luck and love with making your decision re adoption. 

Ang, hope you and nemo are well? 

Sorry for rubbish post, my laptop has died, posting from my phone is a nightmare
hopefully it makes sense anyway!

Love to you all
Danni xxxxx


----------



## Veitchy

Hi,
Argh just lost my post    Anyway appointment went well and we have decided to go with a fresh cycle rather than doing a frozen cycle with our one embryo.  Mind you it all seems to have changed no down regging needed!  Mal is booked in to have his op to see if we can still find some lovely swimmers on the 31st May, then it will be my turn.
Anyway sorry got to go Matthew having a bit of a tantrum.
will catch up again very soon
Tracey


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Tracey, I'm glad it went well   , keep us up to date with how things are going   

Hi Joanna, it's so lovely to hear from you, I'm glad you are well   and had a wonderful holiday, we could do with some of that sun here atm hey!!   

Danni....only 4 months to go now!!   , are you all sorted yet? x

Hi everyone else  , just time for a quick post this morning x

Love Angie x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Just wanted to wish all my bunny friends a wonderful Jubilee BH weekend     

Love Angie x x


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Bunnies I hope you are all well, just a quick update as I am at work.  Yesterday DH had is op and we found lots of lovely swimmers, in fact more than we have found previously and better quality so brilliant news.  Hopefully we are going to start a fesh cycle in September / October time once Matthew has started school.

Will catch up properly soon
Tracey X


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Tracey,
That's wonderful news! Such exciting times for you!   
I have everything crossed for you  , be sure to keep us all posted   

It's incredible that little Matthew is starting school in Sept!  Where has the time gone!?
Nemo starts pre-school in Sept too, only 2 mornings a week for the first term, then 3 mornings from the 2nd term, building up to the full 5 mornings by January.
That seems incredible to us too! our little 11 month old baby is now almost 3 years old!  Wowzers!

Hi to everyone else   and lots of love   

Angie x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Tracey lots of luck for September   Please keep us updated
Oh heck september and Matthew and Zachary starting School, i got my lettter of whats need, school dinner *gulp*   

Anelissa wow Nemo in Preschool wow i cant believe time has gone so fast

Hope everyone is ok, we are house of sick this week, the bugs never seem to leave our house (words of gp) 
They must like it here lol

Have a good weekend

Em


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Em
Sorry to hear you've all been unwell   , I hope you're all better now   
Yeh, time sure has gone fast! I honestly can't believe he'll be 3 soon!  
Love Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

Hi bunnies
I finally have a new laptop so can post again!!   
How is everyone doing?
Tracey hows the tx going? im sorry if ive missed something, but you've been in my thoughts   
Angie, hows you and Nemo? bet he's growing up way too fast? hope your all ok   
Jen, hi hunni, any news re adoption? just wondering if you and DH made your decision?   
Joanna, hows you my lovely? enjoying the holidays i bet? 
Em, hope you and little Z are both well?   

Wow this is so weird, ive been using my phone for 3 years now to check up on FF, and now im back in the land of laptop i have no idea what im doing!!    i dont know where anything is, i was thinking about asking for my yellow coat back to help with chat again, but i cant remember how to do anything!    i deffo need to sit and have a good play around, find my feet again!

I just saw Angies last message to me, which said 'only 4 months to go' (re my wedding) well guess what? its now only 12 sleeps away!!!!!   im soooo excited, and the nerves keep coming in waves, ive been fine all weekend, and thought they had disappeared, but this eve my tummy is in knots, i cant believe how close it is now, everything is done, just last min prep to do, but im not stressing rushing about to get things done, as im very organised so have made sure everything has been sorted, and my MIL to be is great and ive had loads of help from her, i cant believe what a roller coaster of emotions getting married is, i know this is my 2nd marriage but it honestly feels like the 1st time, i dont remember feeling anything like this last time, i kind of just went with it before, but this time, ive put heart and soul into all the planning, and just cannot wait for the day to be here! ive never felt so tired in all my life, but im sure our day will be worth every single sleepless night ive had! plus i get to spend 2 weeks in mexico with my wifey (hehe) 3 days later so i can catch up on my sleep then! and shall most certainly be doing that from my sunbed!!   

I hope all you girls are well, sending you all my love as always 
Danni x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni,

I know!   crazy bonkers isn't it!   
I'd put a note in my diary so that I would remember to send you a Good Luck message, I can't believe how quickly it's come around!

We're good thanks and Nemo is indeed growing up too fast! He'll be starting pre-school in Sept (just a couple of mornings at first, building up to the full 5 mornings by January), we can't believe that he's almost 3 already!   

Sorry for the short message but I'm in the middle of making dinner.

Lots of love to everyone,

Angie x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Well......
The day is finally here Danni!!!!!    
Have a truly magical day hun, I'll be thinking of you   
Looking forward to hearing all about it!

Lots of love Angie x x x x


----------



## M&amp;M

Woooooooo Hooooooo!

Have a fantastic day Danni!  

Enjoy every moment.   

M xx


----------



## poppy05

Awwww thankyou girls   
We had the most amazing day, everything was so perfect, really was the happiest day of my life, i have changed my avatar so you can see a little pic, dont know how well you can see it? but gives you an idea   
I'll do a longer post when im back from honeymoon, just wanted to say thankyou for thinking of me x x x x x x


----------



## custard

I'm sorry I missed this at the time - I'm not checking in here so often these days - but massive congratulations Danni! So glad that it all went well for you. 


We're well, thank you! We have indeed applied to adopt, and we've got a panel date in January, so we're in the throes of all the paperwork and assessments at the moment. It's all going really well, thanks!


Hope everyone else is well.
Love to all,
Jen xx


----------



## Anjelissa

Just a quick one....
Danni, I'm so glad you had a wonderful day  . I hope you're having a fab honeymoon!   

Jen, that's great that your assessment is going so well, it will be January before you know it and then the fun begins!!   

Lots of love to all the other bunnies,

Angie x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi bunny friends,

I just wanted to let you all know that we have decided to start the process for another littlie   
We are just at the 'collecting info' stage at the moment as we are unable to go with our LA again this time as they are only excepting applications for sibling groups of 3 or more   
It's a bit more complicated the 2nd time round for many reasons as we have to consider Nemo's needs alongside those of our new addition so it may be a bit harder to be taken on by an LA plus we will definitely have a longer wait to be matched as our criteria will be a lot more specific than first time around (again so as to not cause Nemo any problems).
We hope to kick things off around January time, although it looks like we may have a couple of info evenings to go to in November with the 2 LA's that looked hopeful   

I hope all's well with everyone   

Jen.....How are things going with your assessment? You must be a good way through now   
Danni...How's married life treating you? (if you even read this, as you are no doubt still in the 'honeymoon phase'  )  

Hi to everyone else   

Love Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Angie thats wonderful news hunni, so pleased for you, how long to you think it will all take? or is it a case of how long is a piece of string? ahhh little nemo will love having a little brother or sister, yay nemo's getting a dory!!!!! 

Jen, hope all your assessments are going well, bet you just want january to be here? next year sounds as though its going to be an exciting one!

Tracey, have you started tx yet hun? if so hope its going well for you, keep us posted. 

Well I cant believe ive been married 6 weeks already! am very much enjoying married life, just need to win the lottery now so we can afford IVF!!!!! we really want to give it a go, but as you all know, its just sooooo damn expensive! oh well hopefully in the next year - 18 months we will be able to make a plan, and in the meantime i shall enjoy life with the two of us and our fur babies!

Hi to everyone who still reads, hope you're all well.
Love Danni x x


----------



## custard

Hiya!


We're getting on well. Thanks so much for asking Anj and Danni! 
We've started writing our PAR, and are getting lots of childcare experience. We've also met quite a few people in town who either have or are in the process of adopting, so that's really, really helpful too.


Glad to hear that you guys are all getting on well. Good luck choosing an LA Anj!
J x


----------



## Veitchy

HI Bunnies,

Sorry it has been so long, seems like there has been a lot going on for us all at the moment.

Angie, Jen how are things going?

Danni, hope married life is treating you well!

Well we have decided to delay treatment as with Matthew starting school last month I wanted to make him the priority at the moment. Then with Christmas coming up we have decided to start in january, which is a little scary as I am sure it will be here before we now it.  Will obviously keep you all updated.

Tracey XX


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi girls,

Tracey....So exciting hearing about your plans to have another little one    . Who knows, it could end up being around the same time as us!
As you say though, January will be around before you know it!  

Danni....Hope all's good with you   ,  are you still all 'honeymooned up'?  . 
In answer to your question, we should hopefully be approved some time around the summer and it can then take a varied amount of time to be matched. With our little man it happened the same week as our approval but that is really unusual!

Jen....Make sure you let us know when you get a date for panel! It's all going to be happening with you soon! So exciting! x   

News our end...
Things have gone a little faster than originally planned!   
We had our initial home visit with a sw last Thursday and were told we should know by the end of this week as to whether they will take us on or not. I will keep you all updated. The only problem could be that they feel we are too 'restrictive' for them in that we already have a child to consider. They had closed their books for the age range of 0-2 but are possibly going to make an exception for us as there are a few points in our favour that they feel maybe useful to them, eg we are our out of their area so they could place a child with us that needs to be placed further away, plus as experienced adopters we are considered less of a risk in many ways.
We really hope to be taken on by this authority as they are running a '2nd time adopters prep course' in Nov that we would attend and then start our assessment the same month!  
It usually takes a good few months to reach that stage so would all mean less time under the microscope for us, fingers crossed.

If they don't take us on we do have other options but it would all take a little longer and be a bit more drawn out   

As soon as I have news I'll be back   

Lots of love to all,

Angie x x


----------



## custard

That all sounds promising Anj. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get a place on the special second time adopters course.
J xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Just wanted to let you guys know that it's back to the drawing board for us  .
We received a letter today to say that the LA who we had an initial visit with 2 weeks ago would not be able to take our application further. They added that they felt we had a lot to offer but as we were unable to take on a sibling group or a child with specialised needs they felt unable to proceed with us at this time (the same as our own LA). 
We completely understand the whole 'having to address the needs of the children coming through the system at any one time' speech but they knew that we couldn't take on a sibling group or a child with specialised needs prior to sending out a sw for an initial visit   . 

They did say originally that (just like our own LA) they had closed their books to applications for the 0-2 age range but would consider making an exception for us as we were experienced adopters and had the added benefit of being out of area. We did feel all along that they would say we were too restrictive for them (with having a child to consider already) but still they decided to continue with an initial visit. The SW who came to us did try to bully us into committing to things we weren't happy with (quite fundamental things) and as we wouldn't budge I suppose they decided we were after all not what they wanted. It seems very much that they went along with us hoping that we might change our minds and agree to siblings etc, obviously the age range cannot be changed (due to the required age gap) so we really feel as if they wasted our time and gave false hope to be honest.
As I say, I totally understand that each individual LA have to meet the needs of their specific children etc, but with a national shortage of adopters it really should be a bit more centralised when tried and tested adopters can't even get a foot in the door and get turned away! Totally bonkers  

She made all the right noises about our home, little man's room (which will be our new lo's room), us as a couple etc etc, but at the end of the day I think they came with the goal to change our minds about certain things and hoped we would agree to terms we didn't feel comfortable with.

It's now on to 'plan B' as we still have our info eve booked with another LA in November, and then plan 'C & D' as we have 2 other LA's that may be possibilities. After that we now have a list of a few more to ring, but we're going to just see how it goes with our shortlist of the 3 we have at the mo'.

All the above said, we were both very strangely totally ok with their decision as we firmly believe that things like this happen for a reason, so this just means our lo isn't with that particular LA and we weren't actually meant to be with them. It's just a bit annoying to have to go back to square 1 that's all   , hey ho.

Hope you're all ok,

Love Angie x x


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Bunnies,

Angie - I am sorry to hear that things are not going the way you had hoped they would, but totally agree with what you say things do happen for a reason and you have lots of other options on the table.

All is good with us and this morning i had my booking in appointment and so will start my injections 2nd week in Jan, was really scary to start talking drugs and injections again.  I think it still all seems a little unreal after all this time however that may all change when my drugs arrive later this week   

Hope everyone else is doing OK, will keep you posted.

Tracey X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Easter Bunnies

Angie sorry to read the news from your last post, how was plan B, i hope you dont need to explore plan c or d  

Jen how are things with you hun hope you and J are ok

Tracey, all the best for tx in January, how is M doing at school

Danni are you all ready for christmas hun, first one as a wifey must feel good 

sorry to all i missed hope you are all well

Em


----------



## Anjelissa

No time to write a long post I'm afraid, but just wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and all you wish for in 2013!      
  

I have updates   (it's all moving ahead) and will fill you in when I get a chance, 

Love Angie x x


----------



## Wraakgodin




----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Girls,
Happy New Year to you all   

Just a quick update as promised   
We have finally found an authority to take us on for our 2nd adoption assessment   (we got to plan D  )!
Although they initially had the same concerns as the others in that they wanted our little man to be a bit older first   , after their initial visit (with 2 sw's) they looked at the bigger picture and were really positive, complimentary and eager to take us on  .
They feel that being experienced adoptive parents already is a huge bonus rather than the negative way that other authorities have looked at it   (ie, focussing on the extra complications and considerations that have to be made when you have an adoptive child already).  

We have already been assigned a sw (one of the 2 that visited) and she is lovely so that's brilliant, it's so important to have a good relationship with your sw as you are literally discussing your whole life, past, present and future with them in intimate detail!   
We do have to once again attend a prep-course   (many authorities don't feel there's any need when it's your 2nd time). It's no biggy but just a bit frustrating when even one of the sw's who came for our initial visit didn't see the point of us attending, and infact even remarked that she was the trainer and will feel quite uncomfortable with us in the class ( and already being adoptive parents for 2 and a half years!)
It does seem a bit pointless and a pain in the butt as we've had to arrange for Grandma and Grandad/Auntie to take care of little man but we understand that the powers that be have to cover their ar**s etc.
We have that this month and will be starting our home study right after. They hope to get us approved by June.  
I'll keep you posted.

Jen.....Isn't it your panel this month? Lots of luck,   , I'll be thinking of you  

Tracey....Lots of luck for the start of your injections, not long now!    

Em.....Thanks for your good wishes  , I hope all's well with you   

Once again, Happy New Year to you all, and I hope 2013 brings you all good health, much happiness and good times    

Love Angie x x x


----------



## custard

Hi Anj!

That all sounds really positive - although I do think it sounds daft that you need to do prep course again... On the positive side though, the other people doing prep with you will have a massive advantage of being able to talk to you more thoroughly, and all that. You'll be a great resource for them! I would have loved to get to know someone who'd already adopted on prep.  Lots of luck for the process!

We do indeed have panel this month - less than 3 weeks away now. We're in a bizarre in between stage at the moment - there's nothing much to do at the moment. We can't really do much now until we are matched and know the ages of our children!

Happy New Year to all! And lots of luck Tracey!
J xx


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Everyone,

So much going on on this thread again so exciting.

Angie so pleased for you that plan D is now taking shape.

Jen good luck for 3 weeks time.

As for me drugs are waiting in the fridge and if af behaves should start injections next Thursday! so very excited, but trying not to get too positibe but difficult when you have been told by both the embryologist and the fertility nurse that the recipe worked last time so hopefully will again this time.  My only worry is my weight I have put on so much weight and my BMI is above 30 so not ideal, got it down in August then went on holiday and has all gone badly wrong since.

Hi to everyone else and I will give you an update once I start injecting next week.

Tracey X


----------



## Veitchy

Oh and by the way (where have my manners gone!) Happy New Year to you all!!!!!


----------



## Anjelissa

Oooooh so exciting Tracey!!    
You must keep us updated  

Jen....lots of luck once again for panel, it'll be around before you know it!  

Looks like we have the possibility of at least 3 new little additions to our bunny family this year hey!!   
Love Angie x x


----------



## Veitchy

HI,

Just want a quick moan why does AF never show her head when you want her to arrive    now 2 days late and still no sign so not happy as just want to get things started.  My boss who is great keeps asking when do you start your injections and he keeps giving me a funny look when I say hopefully this week!! Also as I have a team of 9 and will be taking 2 weeks of sick they are struggling to understand why my hospital date keeps changing and it still not confirmed    argh well please keep your fingers crossed for me that she arrives soon (and before you mention if yes I have tested just to check and definately not the reason).

OK moan over
Tracey X


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Bunnies,
Just Quick update had my scan today and will be starting injections tomorrow. EC should be a week wednesday please keep your fingers crossed for us.
Thanks
Tracey


----------



## Anjelissa

In a bit of a rush, but just want to say..... lots and lots and lots of luck Tracey   
I'll be thinking of you  
Love Angie x x


----------



## custard

Lots and lots of luck Tracey!


----------



## gbnut

Hi Everyone

Best of Luck Tracey          
Susan x


----------



## poppy05

Oh for    sake!!!!!
sorry girls    hello, i typed most of my message and    lost it!!!!!     

Anyway, so sorry ive not posted in so long, i have been reading, but everytime ive read your posts ive been on my phone, and i just cannot be doing with posting from my phone, and ive been meaning to sit down and say hi to you all.
I know its late, but happy new year to you all, hope you all had lovely christmases   

Tracey, hope your injections are going well babes, growing nice big fat juicy follies i hope    is ec next week?    sending you loads and loads of                got everything crossed for you my lovely, keep us posted, we're here to keep you sane during your 2ww    

Angie, so happy to read your good news babes, hope everything is still running smoothly for you, so if you get approved by June, this must mean your new addition will be coming home 5-6 months? so excited for you all, do you get to tell nemo he is going to be a big brother? or does that have to wait until you have been matched? 

Jen, what an exciting year this is going to be for you my lovely, have you got any news for us yet? im so excited for you both, your going to be a wonderful mummy, we dont chat often on here now, but we have been through alot together over the years, and its lovely to read such happy news, i remember crying when Angie told us nemo had come home, so i have my tissues ready for when you announce your arrival   

Hi Susan, hows you hunni? nice to see you here   

Hello to any other bunnies still reading   


Ok what news have I got? hmmmmm not much   
Ooh I started a new job in november, I'm working part time in a very nice salon, I do one day helping teach our assistants, they are taught in house, which is much better than sending them out to college, I am not qualified to assess them, but hoping that I can do the course to be a qualified assessor, I really enjoy helping the juniors, I get a lot out of watching them blossom into mini Danni's!!!!   
and I do two days as a stylist, once I build up my clientelle I shall go full time, I still do mobile on the days I'm not in salon, but trying to ease off a bit, as in not taking on any new clients now, most of my clients I do at home I've been doing for like 10-15 years, and I know i'm not going to be able to stop doing them if i go full time, so yes I shall be working on my day off too!! but loving my job right now, my best friend is my manager, and its sooooooo funny working together, was very odd at first, and I also helped him with his training years ago, so to be working with him now is mental! but we have great banter between us and our clients, so really hoping that this is the salon I stay at, everyone is so friendly, and have welcomed me with open arms, which is unheard of in the hairdressing industry, usually full of *****yness etc, but think I've finally found where I want to settle   
Ok I'll shut up about my job now!!   

Not much else happening at mo, DW (   omg ive never typed that before!!!!) has been promoted at work, so this year is already looking to be a better one, financially we def need a break! I know everyone is struggling but jeez we really have had a hard couple of years, we want to move house, yes I now we spent a whole year rebuilding our bungalow!!    but we want a bigger place, and we want to do tx, so 2 massively expensive things, now we have a bit more income, we hope to think about putting house on the market later in the year, I will be 37 this year, and want to do tx before I'm 40, so time is ticking! 

I am still your resident clubber btw!! wouldn't let you down there girls!    had a fab weekend away in Brighton 2 weeks ago, went with my bestmate, we went to the theatre to see the rocky horror picture show, then went to a few bars and clubbed our butts off til 5am!!! in fancy dress may I add!!    fantastic night, took me a week to shift the hangover though!   

Well thats it from me, much love to you all
Love Danni x x x


----------



## Veitchy

Just a quick one as on my phone just wanted to update you. All going well although had a nightmare yesterday as was supposed to have my first scan but it was cancelled cos of snow but got down to clinic this morning and all looking good 12 good follies on one side and about 6 on the other. In again for scan Monday and still all set for EC on Wednesday! Still looks as if will only be able to get to left side as right ovary hiding but left has the 12 follies and they are looking better so not too worried. Can not believe that it is all happening so quick only did 1st jab last Sunday!
Well post again properly when I get a chance.
Tracey X


----------



## custard

Thanks for all the good wishes Danni!


And thinking lots and lots of               for you Tracey!


----------



## Anjelissa

Lots of luck for tomorrow Tracey  
I'll be thinking of you x
Love Angie x x


----------



## custard

Good luck for tomorrow Tracey!


And we were unanimously recommended for approval at our panel today. Whoop, whoop!  Hopefully we won't wait too long for a match.
J xx


----------



## Anjelissa

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS JEN!!!         
It's a great feeling isn't it!  
Lots of luck for a quick match! 
Love Angie x


----------



## poppy05

Quickie as on phone

Tracey, hope all went well today sweetie xxx

Jen, WOO HOO!!!! huge congrats, amazing news xxx


----------



## custard

Thanks Anj & Danni!
It was such a lovely day - now it's the hard bit... being patient while we wait for a match. 
Jen xx


----------



## Veitchy

Hi bunnies
Fantastic news Jen I am so pleased for you and hope you get matched as soon as possible.
As for me EC got delayed until Friday but manages to get 8 eggs best yet and got call today that all 8 fertilised. So pleased now need to wait and see if we are having day 3 or day 5 transfer. Only slight issue is my oestrogen levels are sky high and feeling very bloated so hoping clinic agree to go to transfer.
Tracey X


----------



## Veitchy

Just a quick update still have 4 grade 1 embies and 3 "average" embies so going for a day 5 transfer, getting scary now!    ET scheduled for Wednesday.


----------



## Anjelissa

That's brilliant news Tracey!   
I have everything crossed for you  
Lots of luck for Weds 

Love Angie x x


----------



## custard

Keeping everything crossed for you Tracey!!


----------



## poppy05

Thats excellent news Tracey
sending you lots of         for wed x x x x


----------



## Veitchy

Hi and thanks for all your good luck wishes. Well I now have 2 blasts on board both of good quality. The transfer itself was not good as very painful and to start off with could not get catheter through, in fact at one point they thought that they had been released in wrong area. In end it seemed to go ok but worried in case this will effect the results. I guess ony time will tell.
Tracey X


----------



## Anjelissa

Congratulations Tracey (and to all 3 of you), that's wonderful news!  
I'm sorry to hear it didn't go totally smoothly during the transfer and that you were in pain   . Who knows though, it may have made the difference for the positive  , fate works in funny ways, hey  
Love Angie x x


----------



## custard

Sending you lots and lots of            Tracey!
Fingers are all crossed.


----------



## Veitchy

Evening Bunnies,
Just wanted to let you know this cycle is all over for us, 7 days post 5dt we got our BFN.  Offically test date not till Monday but i know my body and it is definately all over.  Intend to keep on with pessaries until Friday then confirm BFN and call it a day.  Was feeling really bad but we have Matthew and we will try again in a few months time, we shouold just be happy that we managed to get 2 good blasts for transfer and unfortunately this was not our time.  
I now need to get my weight down and get myself fit, started today by having a lovely facial and pedicure and tomorrow I am going to try out a new gym and swimming pool.
Thanks for all your support
Tracey X


----------



## custard

Awww, I'm sorry to hear that Tracey. Just sending you lots of love and gentle hugs. Be kind to yourselves, won't you?
J x


----------



## Anjelissa

Oh Tracey   , I'm so very sorry to hear your news.
It sounds like you are coping in what I believe to be the best way possible, concentrating on positive things and having something to focus on (eg getting fit and having a well deserved pampering session  ).

I have absolutely everything crossed that it will be your time when you try again in a few months   
Lots of love to you all and big hugs  

Angie x x x


----------



## poppy05

Oh Tracey im so sorry hun, glad to see you are taking the positives from this cycle, you really did do so well, wish u lots of luck with yr weightloss/fitness plan, but hunni you really do deserve choccie and wine first!!! 
im sorry for the rubbish post but im on my phone. 
sending u hugs and thinking of you. 

Love Danni xxxx


----------



## Veitchy

I hope everyone is doing ok. Jen, Angie how is it all going?  
Anyway feeling a bit better this week, last week was a nightmare monday was test day and even though i knew the result was still tough (and was back at work) and then on Tuesday my 8 month old furbaby got run over which was so sad, seeing Matthew's reaction was even harder   
But I need to get myself sorted as very busy at work and also half term this week which is nice as I have some time off, and finally got round to starting my exercise again as I need to loose 2 stone by July when we try again.  I have my follow up at the clinic in 2 weeks time so that will be good to get that closure and see where we go next.
Tracey X


----------



## custard

Oh goodness, you have had a rough time of it Tracey! Sending lots and lots of           for you all.


Things here are good thanks! We're (not very) patiently waiting for matching panel at the end of March, and then intros won't be until late-ish April as DH is running the London Marathon for charity, so we didn't want to be trying to do both things at the same time! Intros will be tiring enough, I'd imagine!!!


How are things with you Anj? Hope all's going well. It must be weird to be doing HS again...


Take care all!
J xx


----------



## Anjelissa

Oh Tracey, I'm so sorry to hear about your fur-baby   what an awful thing to happen  
Our little furry baby is very much a part of our family and I know how we'd feel if we lost her  , I'm sending you a huge hug hun and am thinking of you all  

Our assessment is going well thanks, we're halfway through our home study (we have a visit today, including Grandma and Grandad for part of it so she gets to see our little man interacting with other family members). Although many parts are easier the 2nd time around, some parts are a little harder ('harder' is not really the correct word, more like, 'annoying' and a pain in the bum) due to them having to assess how little man will be. It's all understandable of course, but its just an extra level of being 'judged' and more intrusion into your daily life  . 
They hope to get us to panel for June, so I'll keep you all posted  

Jen......I've said it all already, but I'm so excited for you!    I can't wait to hear how it all goes through intros etc. I'm sure you wont be on here for a while during that time but I'll be thinking of you and wishing you lots of luck.  
You are very right btw, intros are exhausting! Partly due to the heightened and varied emotions, long days, travel and not least being in someone else's house and having to deal with and take on board their (as in the fc's) emotions too. It's obviously a very essential part of the process but like most people we were shattered and glad when it was over. I think it does largely depend on the fc, we unfortunately had a bit of a bad experience with ours (our little man was her first long term placement and she didn't act totally appropriately to say the least). She has since had more guidance though and is now hopefully dealing with intros far better. We appreciated how hard it must have been for her and made loads of allowances, but she didn't really extend us the same courtesy. I think in our case that's part of the reason we were so shattered as we were shouldering her emotions too. As you know it should all be about you bonding, starting to form attachments with your little one/s and building a sense of security so that when they finally come home with you it isn't such a confusing and upsetting time for them. In our case it ended up being more about our fc's feelings  . 
We are wiser now though and although we still have a huge respect for fc's as we know how very hard it must be, we will also be a bit firmer this time with anything that we feel could negatively affect our lo's wellbeing. We were lucky in that our little man was quite laid back and also very young so he was totally fine, but still his fc's behaviour could have caused him more distress.
I think our experience is unusual and we have various friends from our prep-course who had lovely and really experienced fc's who handled things amazingly, I am sure this will be your experience (and hopefully our 2nd one) too.   

Hi everyone else   , I hope you are all well.

Love Angie x x


----------



## custard

Thanks for your insight Anj! I do have some concerns about how the fcs will deal with intros... This is their first placement to go to adoption, and they clearly care a great deal for the children. That said, they definitely didn't want to take them on themselves, so we're not dealing with that. But I do wonder how well they will put the little ones first rather than dealing with their own feelings. We will see... 
I think I just need to develop some assertiveness to steer things our way. Hey ho!!


Glad to hear that you're getting through your HS, although...    to your SW for not being on top of the work that you're doing for her. At least if you've done things on the computer, I guess that you can resend them over if needed...


Right, I had better crack on with things!
Take care all, and more       for you Tracey.
J xx


----------



## Pol

Hello bunnies!

Nice to catch up on the news from you all, even though I'm sorry to hear not all of it has been good    Very best wishes to Tracey, and also thinking of those of you on the adoption journey and sending you lots of positive thoughts.

We've got an exciting time ahead of us as I have a new job in Edinburgh so we will be moving there in September.  Obviously can't say to much as it would be so very easily traceable, but suffice it to say its a move sideways in teaching, specialising more, and I'm very excited indeed about it!!  Also about living in Edinburgh - lovely to be back in a capital city, a lovely city to be in (we have friends there) nearer my parents and nearer the mountains I love climbing!  So all positive but lots of upheavals coming up ...
Big hugs to you all

Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Bunnies   and very Happy Easter to you all   
Can you believe 6 years have now passed!  

Joanna......so lovely to hear from you  , it sounds like you have exciting and very busy times ahead!  Lots of luck with the move  

Jen..... I don't expect to hear from you for a while as you will very soon have your hands full, I'm thinking of you and hope it all goes really smoothly  . It's an emotional and exhausting time but totally magical and full of moments you will never ever forget   

Hi everyone else, sorry for lack of personals as just off to make dinner, I just wanted to mark our special anniversary   

Love Angie x x x


----------



## custard

Morning All!


Oh my goodness, I can't believe that was 6 years ago!!      Although, actually I can, as so much has changed in that time. Happy Easter to all the bunnies!!


Joanna - Things sound all exciting for you at the moment! I do hope that the move all goes smoothly. Edinburgh is an amazing place - if I had to live in a city, that would be near the top of my list, I think. There's so much outdoors up there! (That sounds odd now I've written it down, but it made sense in my head!!)

Anj - I hope that your HS is progressing well, and that you are having a lovely, lovely Easter.  Things here are good thanks! 

We're down to 23 sleeps until we meet our little ones. I'm so excited.    I do need to some serious work on my ability to deal with other people though... I've just been completely floored by a rude lady at church who firstly commented on my lack of ability to conceive, and then proceeded to tell me I was wrong in my views on contact with birth family.    I was about ready to   but was sadly unable to come up with a suitable reply until I was about halfway home. Honestly, in what part of the world is it OK to comment on someones fertility at the back of church on Easter morning?!?! (Apologies for the rant - DH is out running so I haven't had anyone to let of steam to.) I wish I had said something about not knowing she was an expert on adoption, and asked when she had retrained as a social worker (or something like that). Hey ho. I need to get used to it I suppose, and comfort myself with the thought that it says a lot about her.

Right, I'd better get on with lunch as we are off to the in-laws this afternoon.
Take care all, and eat lots of chocolate!
Happy Easter!
J xx


----------



## custard

I'm just dropping in quickly to wave at everyone!
We start intros on Monday, so it's come round really quickly. Hurrah, hurrah!


I hope you guys are all well.
J xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Wow Jen, that really has come around quickly!  
I've been thinking of you and I have everything crossed that all goes as smoothly as possible for you during intros and beyond   
Lots of love Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

Jen what great news, so so happy for you both, good luck for mon, hope all goes well, not long now and you will be a mummy!   exciting times ahead xxx

Hi everyone, sorry ive not posted, i generally pop on here from my phone and as ive said before, posting from phone is annoying! but i have kept up with the recent posts, a happy belated anniversary to us!  

Will pop back and do a longer post when on pc. 

sending my love to you all
love Danni xxxx


----------



## custard

Thanks Anj & Danni!!
xx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Jen,
Just to say I've been thinking of you a lot lately and hope things are going well.
Even though it is on the one hand a very special time, I also know it's likely you are totally exhausted, emotionally drained and shell-shocked!   
Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and hope things are starting to settle into a routine   

Lots of love Angie x x

Ps.....just to let you all know that we now have our panel date for our 2nd adoption approval (20th June)


----------



## custard

Thanks Anj!
Things are good here. Hard work, but loads of fun!
So glad to hear that you have a panel date. Lots & lots of luck!
J x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi girls,
Just popping in to say hi, as it's been a while  
I hope you are all enjoying the lovely sunshine  
We're just back from a holiday in Devon, it wasn't like a UK holiday at all! We even spent loads of time in the sea!  

A bit of an update our end, our adoption approval panel was delayed a month so it's now this week (rather than last month as originally planned). This was due to quite a few people having their matching panels on the same day and understandably matching panels take priority over approval panels.

Other news........

I am very proud to say I took part in a 10k Race for life last month  (after completing a 5k last year).
It was hard but I actually found it easier than the 5k as I did a lot more outside training this time rather than just treadmill.
My goal was to raise £500 over the 2 year's events and with everyone's amazing support the total was £650, so I was very happy  
I hope to keep up the jogging as I was at the point of quite enjoying it, but it's had to be put on hold for now as I just refuse to jog in this heat (or extreme cold, or rain, or snow etc  , I'm a bit of a 'fair weather' jogger  )    

I have recently started a Saturday job, (just 1pm-5pm), which is so far going well. I just figured that as the plan is for me to remain off with our children until they are both at school full time, it will be a couple more years before I can return to even a part time job that would fit around school. Seeing as I will be in my mid forties then  , I think it would help to shorten the time I have been totally away from work. It's a little extra money a month, plus I think it benefits us all in various ways, so it's all good  

Our little man is well and keeping us very busy!   He will shortly be 4 years old! Where did those years go!?  

Jen......how are things going? I think of you often  . Has everything calmed down a bit now? I know even with adopting one child it takes a while to settle into a routine and find a rhythm as the new family dynamics take shape. I hope everything is going well  

Danni, Tracey, Joanna......How are things with you all? What have you been up to?   
I'm not sure who else still reads but hi to all the other bunnies who may pop in  

Bye for now, love Angie x x


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Angie,

It was good to hear from you and all sounds as if it is going really well.  when will your approval panel be? Good luck with it all.

Hi Jen - how is it all going?

Hi to everyone else still reading.

Well it has been quite a busy few months since I last posted, as very busy with work and Matthew had his 5th birthday which is a bit crazy.  Anyway i am right in the middle of my next IVF attempt with EC tomorrow    to be honest not going too well as responding really badly, infact clinic wanted to abandon on Friday, however someone different yesterday and she was happy to go ahead.  I think I aa more upset as I have done everything right this time, have lost 2 stone and got my BMI done, have been doing weekly reflexology and listening to relaxation CDs. in fact more relaxed than I have ever been and also taken loads of supplements that clinic agreed to and then very few follies.  Obviously the clinic can not give me any answers we just need to wait and see what tomorrow brings.

Anyway if you see this before tomorrow (24th) 1100 please wish me luck and hope to catch up with you all soon.

Tracey X


----------



## Anjelissa

Tracey.......I'm thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and for the days ahead    
In answer to your question our panel is on Thursday (yikes!!!), so not long now!  
It still doesn't seem real yet to be honest (but it was like this last time too, it doesn't actually seem real until a 'real' little person is involved). I think it's also due to the process taking so long (even 2nd time around  ).
Lots and lots and lots of luck once again, I hope everything goes really well   

Love Angie x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

Just to let you know we are now approved for our 2nd child (it was a unanimous yes  ).
Now the waiting for a match begins, I'll let you know when there's any news  

Tracey....how is it going? I'm thinking of you  

Love Angie x


----------



## Veitchy

That is great news Angie so pleased for you, lets hope things move quickly for you now.

As for me I had two good 2 day embryos transfered on Friday so just waiting now, not feeling that positive to be honest as whole cycle has been a challenge but only time will tell.

Tracey X


----------



## Anjelissa

That's brilliant Tracey!  
I have everything crossed for you and am thinking of you   

Love Angie x x


----------



## Veitchy

Hi All,

Don't want to get too excited as not due to test until Friday but did a digital HPT this afternoon and it came up as Pregnant 1-2 weeks   

fingers crossed it sticks until offiical test day.

Crazy thing is clinic were talking about cancelling at one point as so few follicles!

Tracey X


----------



## Anjelissa

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Sorry......I know I'm meant to be careful and reserved so I will leave my first reaction above but also say I have EVERYTHING crossed for you Tracey   
I'm thinking of you and hoping the next few days pass quickly for you.

Lots and lost of love Angie x x


----------



## gbnut

Tracy that is great news  xxxx

Angie great news about the adoption, hope it is not long until you are matched 

Love Susan


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Susan   
Great to hear from you  
How're things with you? What have you been up to?
Love Angie x


----------



## Veitchy

Just a quick update not good news i am afraid had my HCG test today and only 9.3 so looks like chemical prenancy.  Totally gutted and what is worse is that have to carry on with pessaries until Friday when I have my second HCG to confirm all over   
Anyway will have another break from IVF and see what 2014 brings.
Tracey X


----------



## Anjelissa

Oh no Tracey  , I am so very sorry   , I wish I could give you a real hug rather than just a 'cyber' one  
Life can be so cruel at times with no apparent logical reason as to why things like this happen  

I'm thinking of you and cannot put into words how very sad I am for all of you     

Lots of love Angie x x x x


----------



## gbnut

Tracy, I am so sorry     


Life is a *****     best of luck for the future xxxx


Angie I am good, just moved house and slowly getting settled. Still working in mental health and all my clients keep me busy. Used to life without children however am thinking about fostering long term with challenging children.


Susan x


----------



## gbnut

I did not write women!!!!!it was [email protected]@h !!! But it modified it!!


----------



## Anjelissa

Tracey.....I'm thinking of you and hope you're ok   x x x 

Susan.....That's great news that you're thinking of fostering  .
I have so much respect for foster carers as I know what special people they are, and the amazing job they do.
With your experience any authority will bite your arm off!  
Lots of luck with your assessment if you decide to go ahead, and keep us updated  

Angie x


----------



## poppy05

Hello ladies

Tracey, i'm so so sorry to read your news    I hope you are feeling ok,   sending you massive hugs darling x x 

Angie, really pleased to hear of your good news, fingers crossed it won't be too long until nemo's brother or sister will be home with you all x x 

Jen, hey hun, hows things going for you sweetie? I understand if you cant post info on here publicly, but i'd love to hear anything you can tell us,    x x 

Susan, ah that's great news re fostering, keep us posted won't you hun x x 

Hi to anyone else who still reads   

Sorry I seem to have been awol for so long, I usually check up on you all from my phone, and it drives me mad posting on that, but I decided to pop on the laptop tonight, to come and do a proper post   

I don't think ive got much news for you, just a general catch up, we celebrated our first wedding anniversary yesterday! cannot believe how quick that year has gone,    we had a lovely meal at home last night, and sat and watched our wedding dvd with a bottle of bubbles! and today we have been to the harry potter studio tour, omg its amazing, if you haven't been then you must go!!

I haven't really been up to much else, I always seem to be working! I think I told you all about my new job working back in a salon? well im there full time now, im teaching hairdressing one day a week, our salon has its own training school, which is fab, our trainees really are getting fantastic training, I know they have a wonderful teacher (hehe) but seriously its great, im absolutely loving my job.

Is it really bad that I haven't thought about tx or babies for months? perhaps I should see it as a good thing seeing as it ruled my life for so long, isn't it amazing how I wanted something so so badly but was so so unhappy, and now im so so happy and no longer have that yearning?, don't get me wrong, I would love to be a mummy still, but its just so different now, I can see a life without children in it now, where I daren't even think about that for a second before, I guess in a year or so we will have to sit down and have a serious chat about it, and decide will we wont we, im 37 now, clock ticking and all that malarkey, but hey got plenty of time!!    your resident clubber still has her dancing shoes on! 

We had a holiday in may, went to Crete for 10 days with 4 of our friends, it was a fab holiday and I celebrated my birthday out there, never been away for it before, but I quite liked it!   got loads of free shots and cocktails!!   
We have just booked another cheeky little break for October, we've booked a cottage down in Somerset, theres so many nice places to visit, but too far for a day trip, so we thought we'd go for a week and try and see something each day, so far we have planned, longleat safari park, cheddar gorge, and bath, so if any of you have any suggestions they will be greatly received   

That's all from me so going to sign off now
sending my love as always to you all,    Danni x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni  ,

So lovely to read your update and wonderful to hear that everything's going so well and you are so happy  
I bet your holiday to Crete was crazy, and I bet you can't remember much of it!     

Big hugs and lots of love to you   

Angie x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick one to let you know our good news  
We have been 'officially' linked with a little lady (currently 0-12 mths old)  
I can't say much atm but needless to say we are over the moon  
I'll keep you updated when things progress, 

Anj x


----------



## poppy05

Angie thats wonderful news, oooh a lil girly   pink stuff pink stuff!!!! so excited and happy for you all nemo will have his dory!   
hope everything goes well and cant wait for updates.
lots of love to you all
Danni xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni, yep, lots of pretty girly stuff!   
Really pretty cute things have already started finding their way into our house (although we are still being cautious atm).
I've totally embraced the whole playing cars/getting muddy/pirates, and all that goes along with having a little boy  , but it's going to be great to have that balance too now   x

Jen....how are things going, I think of you often  , I hope all is going well x.

Hi everyone else   

Sorry for the quick one, dh is home in 15 mins and I'm multi-tasking whilst making dinner   

Anj x


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Angie,

So pleased for you hope everything all still going to plan.

Danni - was great to hear your catch up, sounds like you have been having a fab time.

Hi everyone else still reading.

News from me our next IVF will be November, we intended to wait until 2014 but have been advised by our consultant to take advantage that my body has remembered how to get pregnant and try again this year so EC should be around middle of November    This time i will also be put onto steriods and a high dose of the stims, so here we go again!

Tracey X


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Tracey,

It sounds like your consultant is at least tailoring your cycle using information learnt from past history etc. I think so often this doesn't happen which is totally bonkers as it's obviously such important and useful information that can hopefully make the difference for the next cycle.
I have everything crossed for you and can't wait to hear exciting news from you on here over the next few months    

Lots of love Angie x x x    

PS....wow!...look at your big boy all grown up in your new picture!  , bless him


----------



## Veitchy

Hi everyone, just wanted to give you a quick update, had my EC yesterday and got 8 eggs, 7 we're mature and 5 have fertilised so we have 5 embryos in EEVA ready for transfer on Thursday.

Will come back with more personals later as a need my bed at moment as so tired after yesterday.
Tracey X


----------



## Anjelissa

Tracey, that's brilliant news!   
I will be thinking of you and have absolutely everything crossed  

Just a little news our end, we had a unanimous yes at matching panel, so all's set for little lady to come home to us in January   

Love to all,

Angie x x


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Angie, great news about your little girl coming home in January I am so excited for you all can not wait to hear all about it, I bet you are going to have a great Christmas this year getting all set for your new extended family.

Tracey X


----------



## Veitchy

Hi,
Just a quick update I had transfer of 2 embryos on Thursday of 2 good embryos so here we go again! Also has good news today that 2 of the other embryos got to blast today and have been frozen. Anyway will update you when I have any other news.
Tracey X


----------



## Anjelissa

That's brilliant Tracey, all sounds really positive!  
I am thinking of you all,

Lots of love Angie x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

I'm thinking of you Tracey, I know it must be close to test day now   

Love Angie x x


----------



## Veitchy

HI All,

I am pleased to say we got a BFP   , i have been testing positive since last Thursday but have had a bit of spotting and bleeding so I am very wary as to whether it will stick or not.  Have had 2 beta blood tests this weeks and numbers are doubling so fingers crossed, i have got my scan in 2 weeks time so will let you know how things go then.
Tracey X


----------



## Anjelissa

Oh Tracey, that's wonderful news  (happy tears)   
We're over the moon for you all 
I have absolutely everything crossed for your scan, , I know it's going to be another very long 2 weeks for you!

Lots of love and hugs,
Thinking of you,

Angie x x x x


----------



## Veitchy

Hi,

Just a quick update, the past 2 weeks or so have gone so slowly with lots of bleeding and set backs however this week we have had 2 scans and in both we saw a little heart beat and all looking perfect.  So although not out of the woods yet all seems ok so far and have another scan a week today to conifrm everything thing still progressing OK.

Angie i hope you have verything ready for your new arrival, can not wait to hear all about it.

I hope everyone has a great Christmas and happy New Year and will catch up wityh you all soon.

Tracey X


----------



## Anjelissa

Tracey, that's wonderful news  
The past 2 weeks must have been so very hard  
I'll be thinking of you for your next scan  
Lots of love to you all 

Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

Hey ladies, just popped on to see if ive missed any news!!!
omg omg omg OMG Tracy!!!!! huge congrats to u all babe, im so happy for you, sounds like you have had a stressful couple of weeks, but fantastic news you have seen a heartbeat, baby V is snuggling in nicely by the sounds of it, hope your next scan goes ok, keep us informed, awww what a lovely christmas pressie. 

Angie, i bet you are getting excited for your new arrival? ant wait to hear that little lady is home with mummy, daddy and brother. 

Another quickie from me as once again im on my phone!

No news im afraid, but i'll let you in on a lil secret, we have had the tx discussion, we had two options, 1, to move house and live as a family of two, as wouldnt be able to afford tx for at least 5 years, im 38 next year and didnt want to get into my 40's before we try, 2nd option was to stay at our little bungalow, and look into doing tx next year, guess what we decided
option 2!!!!!!!!!! hehe 
will let you know when we start the ball rolling but it wont be for a few months yet, i'd like to be pg (if we are successful) by next christmas!

Anyway girls, you all have a wonderful christmas and happy new year, lots of love Danni xxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

I just wanted to wish you lovely ladies a wonderful Christmas and may all your wishes come true in 2014  

Lots of love Angie x x x


Danni.....so exciting!!   , I'll be following your journey with everything crossed, and hoping and praying we have wonderful news from you by next Christmas


----------



## Anjelissa

Happy New Year to all 

Tracey....thinking of you, hope you're ok 

Love Angie x x


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Angie,

I am doing ok, although time is still going so slowly!!! I am just over 10 weeks now and have had 5 scans all looking good. Last scan was Friday and baby was spot on for dates and even gave us a wave.  Still struggling to believe or accept it however hoping that when i get to the 12 week mark and can relax and start accepting it is really happening.

Can i see that you have brought your little girl home? how exciting how is it all going, please tell us what you can.

Hope everyone else is ok and had a good Christmas and New Year.

Tracey X


----------



## poppy05

Awwww Tracey glad all is going well for you babe, so exciting xxx

Oooooh Angie yes ive seen your ticker too, congratulations to you all my lovely, a little daughter awww, im over the moon for you babe, is her ne going to be dory on here? lol, it kinda goes nicely with nemo huh? 

jen are you still about hunni? been thinking of you and how your doing 


Guess who hasn't smoked for 14 days? woooo hoooo yes im doing it!! im getting my body prepared for tx, need to lose some weight too so trying to eat healthy, and ive bought some pregnacare vits! omg its been soooooo long since i was on them, it feels a bit surreal, aiming to go for initial cons around may/june time, will keep you all updated. 

love to all
Danni xxxx


----------



## custard

Hi all!


Sorry I've been so quiet. It's been a crazy old year!      Things are good here, but super, super busy, so i don't get online that much any more.


Anj - I do hope all is going well with your new arrival!


Tracy - Fantastic news m'dear! Congratulations. I hope that things are still going really well.


Danni - Glad to hear that you're making plans. I do hope things go really well for you this year. Here's to 2014!


Take care,
Jen xxx


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all good.

Just wanted to give you a quick update, well i am now nearly 16 weeks which is great however we had some very bad news last week our little boy has Downs Syndrome    Obviously a big shock and we now just need to wait until a scan next week to begin to understand the degree of the Downs.  We are trying to stay positive and we desperately want to keep this baby just need to keep our fingers crossed that the scans over the next few weeks dont show anything too serious.  Please keep your fingers crossed for us.

Thanks
Tracey


----------



## Anjelissa

Oh Tracey   I just don't know what to say hun. It's so difficult to find the words, as on the one hand I can only imagine how worried you both must be as you wait to get clearer results, but on the other hand I know just how loved and wanted this little man will be, so at the same time I'm going to say congratulations on reaching the 16 week mark and keep fighting little man!  
I'm thinking of you and have everything crossed that the results bring some good news with regards to the extent of his Downs Syndrome and the related implications to his life etc.

Jen...Lovely to hear from you, I can imagine how hectic it must be in your house!  . Yes things are going well thanks, little lady has settled amazingly. Our little man is struggling a bit though, he loves her to bits but it's a huge change to his world so things are quite tough atm as we ride the storm.
I'm sure things will calm down soon. We're all a bit frazzled atm tbh , but we feel very blessed to have two such wonderful children (we may end up with white hair before our time but we are very blessed )

Danni...make sure you keep us updated with how things are going, May/June will be around before you know it!   

Sorry I have to cut this short but dh is on his way home from work with 'medicinal' take-away curry 

Lots of love to all,

Angie x x x x


----------



## poppy05

Tracey, im so sorry to come on and read your news, i cant even begin to imagine how terribly worried you both must be, im sure you have so many questions racing around your heads, i am sending you lots of positive vibes for your next scan. 
I really dont know what to say, if you would like some advice and maybe someone to talk to, i know a fellow ff'er has a downs child, you may know who im talking about, but im sure she would be happy to speak to you, pm me if you would like me to put you in touch. 
sending big hugs to you my darling, xxxx


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Bunnies just a quick update,

Well we have just got back from scan and initial signs look positive, everything is where it should be including all 4 chambers of the heart which was the worry.  They have said that it does look like the heart does have a slight defect but they will not be able to find out any more until our 22 week scan, she did not seem that concerned though and said that if needed this would be able to be rectified once baby was born    only other observation was a small nasal bone which is again normal i believe for down syndrome babies.  The final thing she said to me was no reason why this pregnancy cannot continue as normal.

Feel very relieved and i just hope that after the worries of IVF, a pregnancy with lots of bleeding and then the diagnosis of DS that i can final now start to enjoy this pregnancy and look forward to meeting my little man.

Will keep you posted and sorry for the "me" post.

Tracey X


----------



## Anjelissa

Tracey, I'm so pleased to hear that the scan provided such positive news  and like you say you can now hopefully relax a bit and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy  
Not long and we'll all be welcoming a new baby bunny to our group  

Lots of love Angie x x x

Ps....I've just worked out we'll soon all be celebrating our 7th year together as Easter Bunnies! 
I think we need another campaign at Easter to tempt out any 'lurking bunnies'


----------



## poppy05

Hello lovelies


Tracey, so glad to hear your scan went well, and you were given such positive news, i really hope you can relax a little now and enjoy your pregnancy, has M been told he is to be a big brother yet?  x x x


Angie, wow yes your right, it is 7 years, that is unbelievable, so much has happened in all our lives in that time, some happy and some sad, but its so nice we are still here supporting eachother x x x 


Im going to do a bit of a me post, ive had an awful week, and i need a rant, and who better to get it all off my chest to!!   


Ok so long story short here, some   got in the back door at work last wed and stole my handbag!!! 10 minutes later he came back and stole my car!!!!!!! omg i cant believe this has happened to me, i cant get over it, its a total nightmare, obviously im covered on insurance etc, but jeez the amount of phonecalls, and paperwork im having to do is a joke!
The whole incident was caught on our CCTV cameras, and after me posting pics of the man on ********, someone has recognised him and identified him to the police, it has lead to his arrest, but of course he denied it all, so for now he is out on bail, and we are awaiting forensics to match his fingerprints!!
i cant believe how much money ive had to spend, cost me £150 just to get house locks changed, then new driving license, new mobile phone, new bag, purse, insurance excess! omg ive done nothing wrong but that    has cost me a fortune! and im not going to get back what i paid for the car, so now im prob gonna end up driving some    heap!!! not a  happy bunny girls!   






I'll end on a brighter note, ive not had a cigarette for 9 weeks and 2 days!!     


sorry to moan ladies, hope you are all well
love Danni x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Oh no, Danni, your poor thing!   
I can imagine the knock on effect it would have on so many things, considering everything we carry in our handbags.
Even after the expense, I know it's the time you have to spend replacing and sorting everything !

Not that it'll help you one iota but I am a true believer in 'what goes around comes around'!
No good will come to him for what he did to you and he will get his comeuppance  

I've had my car broken into (nothing stolen as they were trying to steal the car), but it left me with a feeling of being 'invaded' and as it was un-driveable it was the expense (excess) and inconvenience of being carless.
I've also had my bag stolen (from under my seat at a concert) and I was in tears as I had sentimental pictures etc, and again it's the feeling of it being so unjust when you've done nothing to these people.

HUGE hugs Danni, I hope you manage to replace things and sort things with as little hassle possible  

Lots of love Angie x x x


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi All,


I have come back out of the woodwork!! I haven't had a chance to read any posts I just decided to log on to FF tonight for some unknown reason, not been on in well over a year. Anyway, thought I would say hello. I'll try to pop back again soon to catch up. All's well with us though and can't believe where the time has gone! Take care all.


M xx


----------



## poppy05

Michaela!!! lovely to see you posting here, hows you and little man?


Be so nice to see some more old faces here, not that you have an old face Michaela!!    you know what i mean though, i don't post on any other threads on here at mo, but i do like to keep in touch with you girls.


Tracey how are things going with you lovely? 


Angie, hope all is well with you and your gorgeous little family


Jen, hows things with you and your little people? you'll be getting ready to start your gardening soon won't you? 


Well im not sure of the official date the easter bunnies kicked off, but happy birthday to us, so much has happened in all our lives in those 7 years, some very happy and some very sad times, but what ever path your lives have taken you down, i feel blessed to have met you all, and some of you i have met in person which was great, Angie, ask J if we can recreate the BBQ at your house!!!   
I couldn't of got through some of the toughest times in my life without you girlies, so thankyou for that   


Lots of love a sentimental Danni!!!    x x x x


----------



## Veitchy

Wow is it really 7 years..... as you say so much has changed, and it would be great to see some old faces.

Just a quick update from me as at home with a poorly Matthew.  had my 20 week scan on Monday and all looks really good even my little boy's heart was looking good so much better news than we got at 16 weeks.  Have a  more detailed heart scan in 2 weeks so that will tell us more, so fingers crossed.  Yes i know he still has Down Syndrome but if he is going to be healthy then what more can we ask for!

Tracey X


----------



## Pol

Happy 7 years birthday everyone!  Very odd to think it's that long!  I can't even think what it would be like to have a 6-year-old!! Lots of love to everyone, especially Tracey   and those of you in the midst of adoption. 


All well with us and enjoying life in Edinburgh muchly!


Joanna XX


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Bunnies,

Just a quick update i am now 26 weeks pregnant and so as I will be induced by 38 weeks only have 11/12 weeks to go    all seems quite real now.  Baby is still doing really good and his heart is perfect which is such a relief.  I now have growth scans every 2 weeks to check he is still growing ok and i just have my fingers crossed we can get to at least 34 weeks.

How is everyone else doing?

Tracey X


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Tracey thats fantastic news babe, so pleased all is going well, cant believe you're  26 weeks already! going so fast, hope you manage to get over 34 weeks, will he need any special treatment cos of the ds? sorry to be ignorant but i know nothing about it, are you being induced for a nat birth or are they doing a section?


Angie hows you my lovely? your two pickles keeping you busy im sure.

Joanna, nice to hear from you hun, glad your enjoying edinburgh.

Quick update here - just arranging finances and hope to book a consultation next month!!! really hope to be starting around aug!
im scared, happy, excited, worried, nervous, mental, overweight, and utterly petrified, i cant believe im going through it all again!!
just want to get it done and know what path our lives are going to take, hopefully a family one!

will keep you posted girls!

love to you all
Danni xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all 

Tracey.....That's wonderful news   and like Danni said, the time seems to have gone by so fast, although I'm sure for you it's gone slower 
I bet Matthew is getting excited about becoming a big bro 

Danni....Not long for you now! sooooo exciting! August will be around before you know it 

Joanna, Michaela & Jen....Hi to you all, hope you are all well 

Sorry for the quick post, I keep meaning to write a newsy one but don't ever seem to find the time 

It's now 5.55am and I've been up since about 3.30am (little man has been waking at about 4.30am for a while now  but this morning it was earlier as he wasn't feeling well).
I could probably write a newsy post now but my eyes are out on stalks and I don't think it would come out in English 

Lots of love to you all,

Angie x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Just a very quick message....

Tracey, I'm thinking of you, I know it's not long now! 
I hope everything goes really well and I'm looking forward to hearing your wonderful announcement  

Love Angie x x x


----------



## poppy05

hey ladies


Hope you are all well?
I have some news  
We have our initial cons booked for 11th Aug !!!!!!    its all very real now, im scared to death, but lets hope this is the one ive been waiting for   


Sorry for the me post, Tracey i think of you often sweetie, hope everything goes well for you, cant wait to hear your news, and Angie, hope you and your little family are all well.


Catch up soon girls
love Danni xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Wow Danni, 11th August! Not long now!  
I have everything crossed for you, you must keep us updated here with how it's all going 

Tracey...still thinking of you, only days now!  

Love Angie x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Just checking in to see if there's any news yet....... 
Thinking of you Tracy , I can imagine you've well and truly had enough now in this heat! 
Can't wait to hear your exciting news!

Love Angie x x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Good luck for tomorrow Danni, I hope your initial appointment goes really well  

Tracey...I hope all is ok, I'm thinking of you 

Hi to everyone else 

Love Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

ah angie you're so sweet remembering my appt, thankyou hunni, feeling a tad nervous now, i cant believe we are actually doing it!! will let u know what happens tomorrow, hope you're all ok xxx


tracey hope things are ok with you babe, xxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls


I just wanted to pop by and let you know how our appt went today.
All went very well, im still very fertile (thank god) i had 24 follies and thats without drugs!! so cons was pleased and said she hoped we would get a decent amount at ec
all my bloods etc were fine, so i will be starting DR next month!!!!   
im CD 21 today, and start DR on
CD21 of next cycle, so quite nice we have a month to prepare.
we have chosen our donor, which was a different experience, it was all a bit surreal, but we have photos of him and a nice lot of info to keep should any future children want this info, we ordered our vials of DS before we had seen his pics, i was a bit nervous to look, part of me didnt want to know and part of me was scared incase he was really ugly!!!   
but oddly he looks a bit like my brother!! so at least if we are successful then our child should look like my side   


I cant believe this is happening girls, its like im dreaming, this morning i was really nervous, and tonight im soooooo excited, lets hope this is the one, and those embies stick like glue!!!!!!


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni, that's brilliant that the results are so positive!  
Oooooh I'm getting excited for you and I've absolutely everything crossed that this is your time    
I'm thinking of you 

Tracey,
I feel like I'm stalking you, but just want you to know I'm thinking of you and hoping all's ok 

Love Angie x


----------



## poppy05

hi girls
any news with tracey? been thinking of u hunni,   


angie, hows u hun? 


i start dr on sat!!!   
bring on the hormones!!!!


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni, I've been thinking about you 
Lots and lots of luck for Saturday  

Nope not heard from Tracey, I hope she's ok, I'm starting to get a bit worried.
Hopefully she's just busy settling into a new routine and all's ok 

Love Angie x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Danni.....
Snap! 
Congrats 
Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

how funny   
you too sweetie


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni......How's the DR going?
I hope you're feeling ok, I'm thinking of you 
I've had everything crossed for you for so long now that it's starting to get a bit uncomfortable 

Tracey.....You are in my thoughts and I'm hoping all's well with you hun   

Hi everyone else  

Love Angie x x x


----------



## poppy05

Hi Angie   
DR is ok, felt very hormonal this week, very tearful, but that seems to be subsiding now, the only real side effect ive got is tiredness, im still waiting on AF to arrive, very achey ovaries so hoping it will come over the weekend, i cant believe ive been stabbing for a week!! 


hows you my lovely? did you enjoy your holiday? xxx


Tracey, just to say i think of you often, hope all is ok sweetie,


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni...I'm sorry to hear you're so uncomfortable , I'm hoping you're at the end of DR now? 
I was talking to a friend about IVF a couple of days ago (who also went through it) and it really does seem like such a long time ago now that I had my cycles  
I'm thinking of you   

Angie x x x x
PS...what holiday?....I wish! ....when did I go on holiday?...I must have missed it


----------



## poppy05

oh? didnt you say you were going to pontins or somewhere?


Im doing ok, im on day 11 of dr now and still no af, ive got a scan fri to see what going on, a few ladies in chat tonight though said they didnt bleed either, so feel a bit better now, i have 3 other cycles to compare to so its hard to relax when this hasnt happened before, but maybe its a good thing eh ?   


hope all ok your end hun? when do we get our training pants taken off?


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni, nope, you must have me confused with someone else   I wish I was going on holiday though! 
We just decided against it this year with everything going on, it would have just been a bit much for the lo's.

Our little man has chicken pox atm, bless him , no sign yet from little lady but we know it's likely that she'll get it too.

I hope your scan went well 

Not sure re/training pants  I think it's after a month?

Angie x


----------



## Veitchy

Hi, sorry I have not been around for so long, it has all been a bit hectic. Luke arrived 6 weeks early after quite a dramatic week and then spent 30 days in the NICU. This was the hardest few weeks of my life, but he is a little fighter and at 14 weeks (8 weeks corrected) he has finally gone through the 10lb mark so is getting big. So strange having a little one after matthew who was so big! Luke so far has passed all his health checks with flying colours but lots more challenges ahead. Will post again with a full update soon when Luke is not having a paddy and wanting attention  

Danni, thinking of you and will read back and catch up on all yours news in a minute.
Angie hope all good with you.
And to everyone else hope you are all doing well.
Tracey X


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Tracey 

Firstly, MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS on the safe (although very traumatic by the sounds of it ) arrival of little Luke   
I'm so relieved to hear both you and little man are safe and well.
Certainly no need for apologies for not being around!, Gosh, as if you didn't completely have your life turned upside down and your hands completely full!! 
Myself and Danni have been very restrained in not leaving too many messages (well....that is to say, we tried at least ), but you have been very much in our thoughts 
I'm so sorry to hear you've had such a traumatic time, but am really happy to hear that little man is such a fighter and has passed all his health checks   
I bet Matthew is such a proud big bro!

Let us know how things are going hun (just from time to time when you're settled and have time to breathe!)

Lots of love to the four of you 

Angie x x x x


----------



## poppy05

Oh wow congratulations on the arrival of luke, im sorry to hear it was so traumatic for you, but he sounds like a fighter, its so good to hear from you, me and angie have been worried, but glad little man is here and your both ok   
bet matthew is loving being a big brother? 
sending love to you all and extra squishes to baby luke


----------



## Anjelissa

Thinking of you Danni, and hoping all's going well   

Angie x x x


----------



## poppy05

Thanks Angie
I had a scan today and im ready!!!    ec is booked in for tues, trigger tomorrow at midnight!!   
i cant believe this time next week i'll be pupo!!!


----------



## Veitchy

Oh wow Danni so exciting, good luck and can't wait to hear how EC goes X


----------



## Anjelissa

Wow Danni, that seems to have come around really quickly  (although I know it wont have for you )
I'll be thinking of you on Tues   

Our end....we've had a loooong couple of nights , been up most of the past two nights with little lady as she's suffering really badly with chicken pox (she is totally covered with them ) and had a high fever.
I am hoping she is over the worst now, but we're keeping her well and truly doesed up on Calpol/ibruprofen liquid/antihistamine liquid which seems to be keeping her as comfortable as possible.
Little man was very lucky (although we didn't realise it at the time as had no 'point of reference'), but little lady is so much worse, 100's more spots and more ill . It's harder in a way too as she isn't even two yet so we can't explain to her why she's so ill 
I have to say though we really feel like 'chickenpox pros' now , as have found so many things that have helped and I think even sped up the process.
Anyhow, when little lady is better, at least that's us done and dusted with it 

Love to all,

Angie x


----------



## poppy05

Thankyou for your kind words girls   


Angie, awww no poorl little lady, i had chicken oox when i was 7 and i still remember it!!! not nice, hope she's feeling better soon   


Hows baby Luke doing Tracey?


----------



## Anjelissa

Thank you Danni 
Worryingly, we cant be sure if I've had it, as my Dr's records from my first few years were lost (I found this out at my adoption medical as they go through your WHOLE record). I think mine begin about aged 8.
Apparently this is quite common for people over a certain age  , as they obviously weren't computerised and often became lost if you moved to a different surgery  
Helpfully my Dad can't remember either 
The problem is, as mumps and measles were also more common when we were children, we can't remember which I had as we know I had at least one of them (hopefully was chickenpox as that's the most likely anyway).  

The incubation period is usually about 2 weeks (as it was with little lady after catching it from little man), but can be up to 21 days (which will be next Friday), so keeping my fingers crossed as I know it's horrendous to catch it as an adult.

Big hugs (gentle, careful ones ) to baby Luke, and a bigger 'squeezier' (if that's even a word ) one to you Tracey   

Angie x x

Ps...Tracey, I have to apologise to you, as I know I sometimes spell your name wrong as 'Tracy', that's how my SIL spells it and I have to consciously stop myself writing it that way to you  (many a time I've gone back and corrected, but a few get through the net!)


----------



## Anjelissa

Lots and lots and lots and lots of luck for tomorrow Danni, I'll be thinking of you    
x x x x x x x


----------



## poppy05

thankyou my lovely


----------



## poppy05

just a quick one as im sooooo tired
but we got 9 eggs  
we were told they were all good quality, i was expecting a few more as i had 15 follies, but 9 is fine, i just hope we get fertilisation  
will let u know tomorrow after my call! really scared!


----------



## poppy05

8 have fertilised!!!!!! omg so so so happy  
transfer will be fri, or sunday if they decide on blasts


----------



## Anjelissa

Wow! Danni, that's amazing!!! 
I think the most we ever had was 3!
Not long now and you'll be pupo!! 
Thinking of you both and wishing you all the luck in the world 

I hope you're resting up miss!   

Angie x x x x


----------



## poppy05

thankyou babe
i am resting yes, ive got 3 weeks off work now, not back until 4th nov!! so im not planning on doing much


----------



## Veitchy

That is great news Danni congratulations X


----------



## poppy05

hey girls 

im officially pupo!!!!! 
all 8 embies went to blast!, 2 were grade a so we had both transferred, the other 6 weren't as good so they are leaving them until tomorrow to decide if they are going to freeze them
let the knicker checking commence!!!!!!


----------



## Anjelissa

YAYYYY Danni!!!!!!!!
MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to you both! 

                 

I'm so excited for you and crossing everything possible to send you luck 

I hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for you 

Love Angie x x


----------



## poppy05

Hey girls


Well i'm a bit stunned to be posting this to you but at 5.15 this morning we got our   we can't describe how happy we are, after 18 years i can say the words 'im pregnant' it feels amazing
i began to feel pregnant on friday i tested early on sat and got a bfn, and that changed today    i have my scan booked for 3 weeks time on the 19th nov
im feeling sick as a dog and loving every second of it!!


----------



## Anjelissa

OMG Danni!!! 
I can't tell you how thrilled I am for you 
That's such amazing news! 
I want to use every smiley available in this post, but I know how nervous you will be for a while so I'm trying to be as restrained as possible , whilst jumping up and down in my seat! 

A massive hug for you hun and huge congratulations to you both  
I hope the 3 weeks 'till your scan don't drag too much.
x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Veitchy

Fantastic news Danni, so pleased for you X


----------



## poppy05

just a little update
my progesterone levels have dropped massively, and i started bleeding, so ive been put on gestone and progynova, hoping it all calms down in a day or 2, im not overly worried, as i know its very common to bleed, they took my hcg as well and confirmed im pg, im going back mon to get all my levels checked again
boy the gestone hurt!!!!!!!

hope you ladies are ok?
tracey hows the new addition? xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni,
I'm sorry to hear about the bleeding 
Like you say it's quite common so hopefully nothing to worry about and you've got the best positive attitude that in turn can only help things along  
I've heard that the gestone hurts , how often do you have to have it?
I'm thinking of you and sending loads of positive vibes your way 

Love and hugs, Angie x x x


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls


Just popped in to let you know, i had it confirmed yesterday that ive miscarried again    i feel 99.9% sure its my progesterone playing silly beggars, so i think i should of had gestone from the start
im surprisingly ok, obviously gutted, feeling like its unfair, why me etc, but we do have 2 frosties, which im very grateful for
we have booked to go away for a couple of nights next weekend, we deserve some fun, then im concentrating on christmas, nothing is ruining that for us, and in jan i plan to have any tests i need with the idea of doing FET in poss feb
i want to do it sooner rather than later, because if it diesnt work then i just want to move on from my trying to become a mum journey, 18 years is more than enough, i cant let this take up any more of my life, i will be devestated if i have to accept there will be no children, but i have a happy life with dw, and i know we will be ok
its just all a bit rubbish isnt it   
i cant even cry, im sure it will come out at some stage, but at the moment i just feel like, 'oh well it happens everytime so im used to it'! 
i was  signed off work until scan, so i still have 2 weeks to go and im taking it, i dont feel ready to face work and the public just yet, but im ok, and trying to be positive for next year xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Oh Danni, I'm so very sorry hun  
It's so  unfair  

I totally know what you mean regarding the length of time and starting to feel like there will be a point where enough is enough. It was the same for me 
Hopefully it wont come to that though   
It's really positive that you have 2 frosties, so there's still hope  .
They will be all tucked up safely over Christmas ready for you in the New Year and a fresh start 

I cannot put in to words how sorry I am for you though and how much I hope your frosties will hopefully bring your happy ending 
You have an amazing attitude and coping strategies, and like you say, yes you will definitely be fine regardless 

I'm so glad you are keeping your 2 weeks off, you need the time to look after yourself and spend time together to heal 

Your new picture is beautiful btw, you both look so happy  

Lots of love to you both, you are very much in my thoughts 

x x x x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Tracey...I just wanted to pop in to say I hope you're all ok 
Lots of love and hugs 
x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

I just wanted to wish all my Easter Bunny friends a Happy New Year and all the best for 2015 
I think of you all often and hope you are well and happy 

Please pop in and say hi if any of you are lurking 

Lots of love Angie x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Please take a peek, Looking forward to a pm or 2 
CLICK HERE ​


----------



## Anjelissa

Mods of the highest calibre can be found here Dizzi  

Anj x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Anjelissa said:


> Mods of the highest calibre can be found here Dizzi
> 
> Anj x


That's what I thought


----------



## poppy05

Just popped in to say hello


Tracey how are things with you and your gorgeous boys? 
haven't heard from you in a long time, so wanted to just say hi and let you know i think of you   


Hey ang, we catch up elsewhere now, but not ignoring you on here    hope you and your beautiful family are all well? xx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni,
Yes we're all good thanks 
It's very quiet on here lately isn't it! 
Maybe due to the two chatterboxes not being here so much   
I love your new photo btw, you both look beautiful and so happy 

Tracey...I think of you often and hope you're ok, love and hugs to you all 
Hi to any other bunnies who may drop by 

Angie x x x


----------



## Pol

Hello Bunnies,


Just a quick hello from me again.  All well here - in the process of renovating our flat (we started taking the bathroom out on 12th December and are hoping to have a functioning bath back next weekend... and then we need to start saving for the kitchen!!!) All good fun.  Am currently trying to persuade my husband not to make a kitchen as I want to get on with life and not to be utterly tied to diy ... I think we'll have enough to do with installing it ourselves!  However ...


Hope all is well with everyone. It sounds as if the world of fertility treatment is doling out its usual ups and downs and congratulations and commiserations are due in equal quantities. 


Jx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Joanna 
So lovely to hear from you hun  
Sounds like you've got your hands full with all the renovations!
It's a pain whilst it's going on isn't it, but so lovely when it's all completed 

It's very quiet in here these days, just a few of us rattling around 

It's always so lovely to hear from old Easter Bunnies, it's almost 8 years ago that we started this group, where does the time go hey!?
It's gone fast, but on the other hand it feels another lifetime when we were all in here chatting back in 2007 

Love to anyone reading 

Angie x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of luck for ET today Danni  

                                                                                                

I'll be thinking of you 

Love Angie x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

It's that time of year again bunnies  

I just wanted to wish you all a lovely Easter and congratulations on our 8th Anniversary   

I wonder how many bunnies we are left with this year? .....................

Love Angie x

Ps...I'm guessing 6.....let's see


----------



## poppy05

Happy easter and wow happy 8th anniversary too! 
sending love to my bunny girls xxx


----------



## Pol

Slightly belated Happy 8th Easter bunnies!  All the best to everyone


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Joanna 

Well that makes three of us still here at least 
I still think we can tempt a couple more out of hiding 

I hope all's well with you, and you're having a lovely BH weekend?
How's the DIY going? 

Love Angie x x


----------



## Veitchy

Hi Bunnies,

I am still lurking although have to say rarely get a chance to catch up with you.  Went back to work this week though so more free time!!! all good with me and Luke is a total star cant believe he is 10 months already, obviously it is hard work with all his additional needs but I would not change anything, he constantly makes me so proud!!!


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Tracey,
So lovely to hear from you 
Wowzers!  10 months! Where has that time gone! 

Our little lady is now 2 and a half, and that time has gone equally quick!
As for our little man being 5 and a half, that's just bonkers!

I went back to work this week too, just 2.5 days a week, but as I'm retraining in something new, it's been quite stressful and such a juggle with childcare etc.

I'm so glad to hear little Luke is doing well, I bet big bro is so proud 

Lots of love to you all 

Angie x x x 

PS...That's 4 bunnies, any more for any more?


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi All,

I've crept out of the woodwork to say "Hello!". I've had a quick read back but not had time to catch up with all news so I won't post individually until I've caught up propperly. I so rarely get time to come on here these days that time has literally flown by. Nice to see there are still at least 3 or 4 of you around though. Can't believe it was 2007 when we all originally met, where has that gone?!

Things are good with us. Leo starts school in September, which seems crazy as that means he's nearly 5! I also go back to work in Sept so big changes all around.

Anyway I will try to come back on and see what you are all up to. I do often think of you even if I'm not actually on here.   to Angie, Tracy, Danni and Joanna.

M xx


----------



## poppy05

Hey ladies


Thought i would pop in to say hi.


How lovely to hear from you michaela, and wow i cant believe Leo starts school soon, time flies doesnt it, do you still see sue? if so then please remember me to her, i miss her face in chat!   


Tracey, hows things with you hun? Luke must of had his first birthday now? and how is big brother matthew doing


Angie i do miss you in the mod area    hows the new job going? and how are your gorgeous babies?   


Hope  you are well Joanna?   


Little update from me, we have booked our first info eve for adoption!!!! Oct 7th, so fingers crossed this is the begining of our new journey to parenthood.
Its almost 6 months now since my last ever BFN and surprisingly i am fine with it, i feel very at peace with my tx journey being over, infact im glad, i had a new client come to me last week and she asked 'do you have any children'? and my reply was 'no i cant have children' it just rolled off my tongue, it was the first time i had actually said those words, and do you know what? it felt good to say it, ive come to realise that there is so much more to being a mum other than givng birth, being pregnant is only a tiny bit of it, and i dont need to be pregnant to be a mummy, i will never forget what i went through to try for a biological child, and im glad i got to experience the elation of 2 BFP's, i have 2 angel babies, and i have closed the door now on that part of my life.
Fingers crossed that this next chapter has a happy ending, ive been trying to be a mummy for almost 20 years and imnot blumming well giving up now!!! 


Sending my love to you all
Danni xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi all,

I've been meaning to drop by for ages, but life has been a little crazy! 

Michaela, so lovely to hear from you  I know what you mean with regards to our lo's growing up so fast, our little man is almost 6 years old, how did that happen!? 
I still don't have time for a long post but didn't want anymore time to go by before I at least wrote a quick one to say hello  

Danni, I miss being able to 'see' you in the mod area too , it was the right decision for me though, I'm 100% sure of that now.
Job is going well, I'm now half way through my NVQ, so about 4 months away from my first qualification 
Our babies are well thanks, although keeping us on our toes to say the least! 
Not long now till your Info Eve  
Don't forget, feel free to pick my brains anytime you like in that regard hun 
Lots of love to all the bunnies still here and reading 

Angie x x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Bunnies 

I may not get a chance later so I just wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and all you wish for in 2016  
Lots of love from Angie x x x x

                

Lots of love from Angie x x x


----------



## Pol

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## poppy05

Merry christmas lovelies   


Hope you are all keeping well
All the very best for 2016, hope its a great year for you all 


Lots of love Danni xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

9 years!  
Can you believe that! 

Happy Easter to any of the lovely Easter Bunnies still here 

Love Angie x x x


----------



## poppy05

wow 9 years! 
happy easter to the amazing ladies who were my first ff's, have a lot of love and respect for all of you, and will never forget what we went through together.

hope everyone is keeping well?
dw and i have started our adoption journey, we have completed stage 1 and are awaiting news to see if we have been accepted to stage 2.
it feels like this is what i was meant to do all along  

lots of love to you all
danni xxx


----------



## poppy05

Hey guys


I have no idea of any of you still come on here? but i was just thinking about you all and thought i would drop by and say hello.


I hope you are all well? angie, michaela and tracey i bet your littlies are not so little now! 
It would be lovely to hear from you girls, hopefully some of you do pop in from time to time   


I haven't got a great deal to say, but we are going to approval panel on 1st nov, so we are almost there, then its the wait to find our forever family, so excited, nervous, scared, but fingers crossed we will have some news in the next few weeks! 


lots of love to you all
Danni xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni,
I haven't been here for ages, but out of the blue I thought I'd just pop in  .
Lots and lots of luck for the 1st (not that you'll need it of course!)  
Yep, littlies not so little now, little man is 7 and little lady is 4!! crazy bonkers  
Lots of love and big hugs,
Angie x x x


PS...I'll stop by from time to time to see if you have any exciting news   
Hi and lots of love to anyone else still here


----------



## poppy05

Hey ang, do you still have same mob no? i was going to text you once i had some news as i dont see you on here really now.
glad you are ok, cant believe your babies are 7 and 4!!!    xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Danni, yep same number. 
That would be great, I can't wait to get that text from you   
Make sure you put who it's from on the first text though, as I have a new phone and haven't updated all my numbers, ta.

Ang x x x x


----------



## Anjelissa

How did we miss our 10 year Anniversary!?   

A few months late, but just wanted to pop in and say hi to any Easter Bunnies still around  

I hope you're all well and happy  

Lots of love to you all    x x x


----------



## poppy05

Oh wow happy 10th anniversary bunnies!   Where has that time gone? Crazy!


I hope you are all well, and for anyone who still pops by i have a little news - I'm a mummy!!! Our daughter is 8 months old and has been with us since she was 7 hours old, never in my wildest dreams did i imagine we would have a young baby placed with us, let alone a newborn, I can honestly say I don't think I will ever get over that, every single day I look at her and can't believe how lucky we are, she is beautiful, I would wait 21 years all over again for her, she was so worth the wait and the heartache it took to finally become a mummy, I am the luckiest person alive. 
Thankyou to you all for the support you have shown me, I know I would not be here now if it wasn't for FF and all you wonderful girls.


Lots of love Danni xxxx


----------



## Veitchy

10 years oh wow   

Danni congratulations Mummy  


How things have changed for us all over the last 10 years.  I have my gorgeous 2 boys who are 9 and 3    


I often think about you guys, we all went through so much together 


Lots of Love Tracey X


----------



## Pol

Hello Bunnies!  lovely to hear Danni 's  amazing news. Hope it is all going well for you.  All great with us. Very odd to think we'd have a 10 year old by now had it worked.  The 'path less travelled' is still proving enjoyable and rewarding for us though. Very happily settled in Edinburgh. I do think back fondly to the friendship and support we shared. Jx


----------



## Pol

Hello again,  just read back and realised how rubbish my posts have been in terms of our news! Did persuade DH not to make kitchen ... largely because it became imperative to get it done quickly when we realised what a state the old one was in! After 4 years of  renovation I think we are into the final phase with just half our bedroom to repaint and carpet to choose and the spare bedroom to completely redecorate then carpet in the dining room.  Very exciting to feel it is becoming as much of a home as our old house was ... and it really is a lovely flat. We have had some great times with family visiting and lovely celebrations including DH's  40th birthday towards the end of last year.  So nice to feel our home can be welcoming to others and not to feel isolated as a couple.  Teaching is still proving difficult but fulfilling  - not an easy job but one worth doing.  And we've taken up coastal rowing which I absolutely love.  I also swim a lot and over the last year have finally managed to conquer my thyroid-related weight issues (lost 1/5 of my original weight .... and feel good for it ... the trick for me seems to be low carbohydrates ).  Good to enjoy buying clothes and have a choice of things that look good when I go shopping!  Niece's (4 now, the youngest just 18 months ) and nephews  (2 of those) are all thriving so that is all good fun to watch. Don't they grow up quickly though!!!
Joanna x


----------



## poppy05

Oh Joanna how lovely to log on and see a post from you, it sounds like life is treating you very well and im glad to hear you are all settled in Edinburgh. I have thought of you often over the few years since you posted last, its lovely to hear from you. Xxx


Well girls its almost 11 years now since we were hormone riddled wrecks! When I made my first post in the easter bunny cycle buddy group I had no idea 11 years later I would still be posting! You girls will forever hold a special place in my heart, I seriously would not have a 14 month old daughter asleep in the next room if it wasn't for my FF family.


Angie I hope you and your beautiful family are well? I know we text from time to time which is nice, I'll have to ring you oneday for a proper chat. Xxx


Tracy hows you and those gorgeous boys doing? I'm so glad I found you on social media, its lovely to keep in touch. Xxx


Well girls I can't believe we have celebrated our first christmas and first birthday with our princess! Time goes so ridiculously fast, she's walking, talking, tantruming, everything! I wouldn't change this for the world though, I love being a mummy, I didn't go back to work in the end, I decided I'd rather be poor for a few years, I'm only going to have her with me for 4 years until she starts school and I dont want to miss a second, I do a little bit of home hair, and next year she will go to nursery for a couple of mornings. My baby had grown into a full blown toddler! Its crazy.


A bit early I know but happy easter and happy 11th anniversary
Love Danni xxx


----------

